#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  لئلا نحترف البكاء ( رقم1 ) الأمن المائى القومى العربى .. الحاصل على ذهبية حورس 2009

## سيد جعيتم

تم تثبيت الموضوع لفوزه بجائزة حورس الزهبية لقاعة السياسة 2009 مشاركاً مع باقى سلسلة لئلا نحترف البكاء





*لئلا نحترف البكاء*أبداً لا تعود عقارب الساعة للوراء، والحسرة لا تجدي، فالزمن له خط ثابت للأمام. 
 ولكن للحياة وتيرة تتكرر فالتاريخ قد يعيد نفسه وإن اختلفت الصور، والصورة التي نحن بصددها آفة تملكتنا سلبياتها فنحن لا نستفيق أبداً إلا بعد وقوع الكوارث ونبكى بعد فوات الأوان ولا ينفع البكاء والندم.
 التاريخ حياة فيها ينابيع يراها كل منا على هواه وحسب حالته المزاجية فتختلف نظرتنا أما عميقة سطحية استخفافية وهى النظرة الأعم و الأشمل وأما عميقة وقد غابت عنا النظرة الأخيرة منذ عصور سحيقة.
وإذا كنا نحن لا نتوقف عن محاسبة من سبقونا فهل تعلمنا من أخطائهم ؟  ووضعنا أمام أعيننا أن نعيد بناء حضارتنا ونعلوا فوق الخلافات التي تكبلنا بأحداث الماضي ونعمل لمستقبل أفضل حتى لا يحاسبنا من سيأتون بعدنا على إضاعتنا لفرص نوجه فيها صياغة تاريخنا للأفضل؟
اختلف مع من احترفوا زراعة اليأس بيننا ويلونون تاريخنا كله باللون الأسود الحالك وأقول لهم لو عرفتم تاريخكم جيداً فستجدون ألوان أخرى مبهجة فحرروا عقولكم واتركوا البكاء على اللبن المسكوب واعلموا أن الينبوع لا ينضب.
لنضع أمام أعيننا أمجاد أجدادنا ونسعى للتفوق ونحرر واقعنا من جموده ونهدم الهياكل التي بنيناها داخلنا وسجنا فيها فكرنا وأمالنا ونتحرر في كل المجالات وأن لا تكون حريتنا فقط في تقليد الغير في أسوء عاداته بل نسير معهم في تقدمهم ونحاول أن نسبقهم مع تمسكنا بقيمنا الحقيقية ونخضع سياستنا ومصالحنا لمصلحة الأمة ونسعى للعلاج ولتحقيق أحلامنا ونتحد لنكون أقوياء لا على بعضنا ولكن على كل من يريد بأمتنا شراً عندها تحترمنا باقي الأمم ويتفاخر بنا من سيخلفوننا وسيكون لديهم الدافع للتقدم للأمام دائماً بسلاح الإيمان والعلم والعمل والعدل والوحدة.
أعرف أن المقدمة طالت منى وأخذتني لمناحي لم أكن أقصد الاتجاه إليها لأنني عندما اقتبست العنوان ( لئلا نحترف البكاء ) كان هدفي أن أشير لمشاكل محلية خاصة بمصرنا العزيزة أو خاصة بأمتنا العربية والإسلامية وأمراض ترسخت داخلنا وأن نبحث لها سوياً عن علاج جذري.
لذا أدعوا الجميع للمشاركة ليس فقط بالإتيان بمشاكلنا وجعل الكلمات مدافع توجه لصدر الجميع ولكن بالحلول الشافية.

رقم (1) الأمن المائى القومى العربى
والمشكلة الأكثر أهمية وإلحاحًا في عصرنا الحالي هي مشكلة المياه العذبة في وطننا العربي حيث يصنف الخبراء الفترة المقبلة على أنها من فترات الفقر المائي في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، ولذا بدأنا بمشكلة المياه في الشرق الأوسط

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلاَفِ اللَّيْلِ والنهار والفلك الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ وَمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاء مِن مَّاء فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ دَآبَّةٍ وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخِّر ِبَيْنَ السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضِ لآيَاتٍ لقوم يعقلون {164} سورة البقرةالسيطرة على مصادر المياه العذبة المتمثلة في الأنهار ووضع العلم الحديث في خدمتها لتطوير وتقنين استخدام مياهها في عصرنا الحالي أصبح في المرتبة الأولى وبلا شك أن قضية موارد المياه العذبة الصالحة للاستهلاك الآدمي في مصر والعالم العربي تعتبر من المحاور الاستراتيجية التي يجب وضعها في المقدمة حتى لا تكون محل صراعات وحروب خاصة بالأمن المائي فالمنطقة حالياً تشهد جفافاً مستمراً نتيجة للمتغيرات الكونية والمناخية ويقول الخبراء والمتخصصين أن العالم العربي مقدم على أزمة مياه لها أبعاد هندسية واقتصادية وسياسية وأن مناطق الصراع على موارد المياه في منطقة الشرق الأوسط تتركز في أحواض الأنهار ( النيل – الفرات – الأردن – الليطاني ) .
والأمن المائي القومي تتجاوز معطياته الدول العربية وقد ترتهن بإرادة الغير من دول الجوار خاصة أن معظم أنهارا لمنطقة تنبع من خارج أراضينا.
وكثيراً ما نبه الخبراء للدور الخفي الذي يقوم به الكيان الصهيوني خاصة أن خريطته الحدودية تشير إلى أن حدود إسرائي من النيل إلى الفرات !!.ولا ننسى أطماع إسرائيل والتى تنفذها فعلياً في أنهار فلسطين ولبنان . علماً بأن إسرائيل تستهلك 80% من مجموع الأحواض المائية المشتركة مع الفلسطينين، والتى ينبع من 80-95% من مناطق التغذية لتلك الأحواض في المناطق الفلسطينيةوتحصل إسرائيل على 68% من المياه من خارج حدودها كالآتي:
-	28% من مياه جبل الشيخ ولبنان
-	 25% من مياه الضفة الغربية.
-	 15% من مياه قطاع غز
وهنا يجب أن نعترف أنه لولا أننا أعطينا ظهرنا لدول الجوار خاصة دول المصدر ما استطاعت إسرائيل التدخل ، وقد تناسينا كعادتنا أن هذه الدول لها متطلبات وأن هناك زيادة في أعداد السكان تحتاج لمشاريع ولزيادة الرقعة الزراعية وقد فطن الكيان الصهيوني لذلك فعرض المساعدة في إقامة المشاريع وبالطبع قبلت هذه الدول وينطبق هذا الوضع تماماً على دول مصدر نهر النيل الأفريقية خاصة وأننا في الآونة الأخيرة نلاحظ وجود انتقادات من قبل  أوغندا وتنزانيا وإثيوبيا وكينيا خاصة بحصة مصر من المياه ومشاريعها التي تعتمد على مياه نهر النيل ومنها مشروع توشكي وتتهم مصر إسرائيل بالضلوع في مخطط لإثارة دول حوض النيل على مصر لتعديل الاتفاقية التاريخية الموقعة عام 1929 المتعلقة باقتسام مياه نهر النيل والتي تمنح مصر الاعتراض على أي مشروعات تحاول دول حوض النيل إقامتها من دون التشاور معها .

وأن كان لا ينطبق على تركيا التي ينبع من أرضها الأنهار التي تغذى العراق وسوريا عدا نهر العاص. وهنا نخلص أن مشكلة المياه تتمحور حول محدودية الموارد المائية والحاجة الحياتية والحضارية للمياه، في دول المنطقة ويقدر المتخصصين من لا يحصلون على مياه شرب نقية مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية المقررة بأكثر من نصف سكان العالم وأن خمسة وعشرين مليون إنسان يموتون سنوياً بسبب نقص المياه وإستخدامهم لمياه غير مطابقة للمعايير الصحية وأن حاجة العالم للمياه تزداد. 
ومن هنا أنادى بضرورة التعاون الكامل بين دول المنبع ( المصدر ) ودول المصب بدلاً من الاتجاه نحو حروب المياه كبديل لهذا التعاون وأن نراعى حاجة دول المنبع الأفريقية الفقيرة للمشاريع فنسارع بالتعاون معها بما يضمن لنا حقوقنا ويفوت الفرصة على من يتدخلون بهدف واحد هو حرماننا من ثرواتنا المائية وأن ندعوا للالتزام بالاتفاقيات الموقعة بين الدول مع إدخال أى تعديل يكون في صالح دول المصدر مع عدم الإخلال بصالح دول المصب خاصة وأن هناك قوانين دولية تنظم الاستفادة من مياه الأنهار المشتركة والتي أقرت محكمة العدل الدولية في لاهاي عام 1974 مبادئها الخاصة بحل النزاعات الدولية على المياه والتي تتضمن فيما حوته حق دول المصب ( دول أسفل النهر ) في تسلم إشعار مسبق عن أي نشاط في دول المنبع أو المصدر ( أعلى النهر ) والذي يؤثر عليها ووجوب حدوث مداولات واستشارات بين الدول ذات العلاقة قبل البدء بأي مشروع على الحوض النهري وضرورة تأجيل الأعمال المتعلقة باستغلال المصادر المشتركة في حال توقع أن تكون المفاوضات بين الدول المعنية طويلة.
وفى عام 1983 قامت لجنة القانون الدولى بتطوير المبادىء الواردة في معاهدة لاهاي 1974 وأقرت أن يعتمد مبدأ توزيع الحصص في المياه من دول الحوض على الاحتياجات الضرورية المتمثلة بجوانبها الاقتصادية والاجتماعية
التنسيق بين دول أحواض الأنهار ووضع رؤية مستقبلية لمعالجة قضية نقص المياه يجب أن يعطى أولوية على مشاكلنا السياسية ويهمنا هنا التنسيق بين الدول العربية والدول الأفريقية التي تعتبر دول المنبع لنهر النيل وتركيا وإيضاً يجب التنسيق مع إسرائيل وأعلم أن هذا الموضوع سيثير خلاف بيننا ولكن تحكيم العقل مطلوب فإسرائيل تستفيد وتستنفذ مياهنا العربية فى الجولان ولبنان وفلسطين  بدون أى رادع يقنن استخدامها للمياه العربية .
وإذا كنا نطالب بالتنسيق والتعاون بين الدول المطلة على أحواض الأنهار فأنني أنبه لضرورة أن تمتلك الدول العربية القوة اللازمة للدفاع المشترك عن مواردها المائية فمتطلبات الأمن القومي المائي العربي يجب أن تحشد لها كافة الجهود وأعتقد أن تصريح وزير الموارد المائية فى مصر والذي نفى فيه احتمال اندلاع حرب بسبب المياه ورافضا في الوقت نفسه أي مساس بحصة مصر نحس منه بخطر اندلاع حرب مياه في المنطقة. وفى منتصف السبعينات من القرن الماضي هدد الرئيس المصري أنور السادات باللجوء إلى القوة لإجبار إثيوبيا على التراجع عن مطالبها المتمثلة في إقامة مشاريع على منابع النهر بالتعاون مع إسرائيل وذلك بعد الأزمة التي أفتعلها  الرئيس الإثيوبي الأسبق منجستو هيلا مريام مع مصر بسبب مياه النيل وكان الرئيس التنزاني السابق جوليوس نيريرى قد سبقه عام 1962 وأعلن تحديه لهذه الاتفاقية وهدد بانسحاب بلاده من الاتفاقية زاعماً أنه بإمكان الشعب التنزاني استخدام مياه بحيرة فيكتوريا المنبع الرئيسي لمياه النيل دون التشاور مع مصر .

دول حوض نهر النيل
رابط الجزء الثاني 
لئلا نحترف البكاء (2) وحدتنا الوطنية

رابط الجزء الثالث
لئلا نحترف البكاء (3) التلوث وصحة المصريين

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بعد أنتهاء مناقشة الأمن المائى القومى العربى سنناقش مشكلة أخرى . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## atefhelal

> ........ وأننا في الآونة الأخيرة نلاحظ وجود انتقادات من قبل أوغندا وتنزانيا وإثيوبيا وكينيا خاصة بحصة مصر من المياه ومشاريعها التي تعتمد على مياه نهر النيل ومنها مشروع توشكي وتتهم مصر إسرائيل بالضلوع في مخطط لإثارة دول حوض النيل على مصر لتعديل الاتفاقية التاريخية الموقعة عام 1929 المتعلقة باقتسام مياه نهر النيل والتي تمنح مصر الاعتراض على أي مشروعات تحاول دول حوض النيل إقامتها من دون التشاور معها . .................................
> ..........................................


 
وصلت مصر إلى ماتحت مستوى خط الفقر المائى ... حيث وصل متوسط نصيب الفرد من إجمالى مصادر المياه (حصة مصر من ماء النيل + المياه الجوفية + الأمطار + المياه الناتجة من إعادة تدوير مياه الصرف الزراعى والصناعى والصحى) إلى 800 متر مكعب سنويا فى حين أن حد الفقر المائى هو 1000 متر مكعب ... ومصر تواجه مناورات وضغوطا مستمرة من دول المنبع بحوض النيل ولاتعترف بحصتها السنوية من ماء النيل وهى 55 مليار متر مكعب .. وقد تتطور تلك الضغوط إلى حالة من التوتر قد تؤدى إلى حروب كارثية لضمان وصول حصة مصر ... وهذه قضية أمن قومى  خطيرة ... وقد  اتهم الدكتور أحمد فوزي دياب «خبير المياه الدولي وأستاذ الموارد المائية بمركز بحوث الصحراء» الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وإسرائيل بمحاولة شن حرب مائية مكشوفة مع مصر من خلال مخطط يستهدف تدويل مياه نهر النيل، والضغط علي مصر لإمداد تل أبيب بالمياه عبر ترعة السلام، مؤكداً أن إسرائيل كثفت من مساعيها نحو مياه النيل بعد اقتراب مواردها المائية علي النفاد وفشل مشروع إمدادها بالمياه من تركيا بعد هزيمتها في لبنان.

ولاتعترف دول المنبع بحوض النيل باتفاقية عام 1929 ولا بالإتفاقية التى وقعتها مصر مع السودان فى نوفمبر 1959 ... ولاتعترف دول المنبع بما يسمى بحق مصر التاريخى فى مياه النيل ... وهذا فى حد ذاته قد يكون سببا أساسيا فى حرب متوقعة ... 

فماذا يعنى حق مصر التاريخى فى مياه النيل .. كتبت عن ذلك منذ أكثر من عامين مايلى :

*عندما نقول أن مصر لها حق تاريخى فى مياه النيل** ...*
*
**فماذا تعنى عبارة "حق تاريخى" ..؟ .. هل الدراسات* * التاريخية الموثقة التى تتعلق بحق مصر والإتفاقات التى تم إبرامها فى شأن مياه* * النيل يمكن أن تغطى هذا التعريف ، وأولهما البروتوكول الموقع بين بريطانيا العظمى* * وإيطاليا فى عام 1891 م  كدولتين مستعمرتين ، حيث جاء فى البند الثالث منه " تتعهد* * الحكومة الإيطالية بعدم إقامة أى إشغالات على نهر عطبرة لأغراض* * الرى يكون من شأنها* * تقليل تدفق مياهه إلى نهر النيل على نحو ملموس" . ومنها بعض الأحداث الموثقة مثل* * الطلب البريطانى من مصر إطلاق يد حكومة السودان المصرى البريطانى فى زيادة مساحة* * أراضى مشروع الجزيرة فى السودان لزراعة مزيد من القطن الذى تحتاجه المصانع فى* * بريطانيا من 300 ألف فدان إلى مساحات غير محددة تبعا لما تقتضيه حاجة تلك المصانع ،** ورفضت حكومة سعد زغلول الطلب البريطانى لأن هذا يؤدى إلى الإضرار بالرى فى مصر ..** وكان الرد البريطانى بأن لمصر حقوقا تاريخية وطبيعية فى مياه النيل ، وأن بريطانيا* * تعترف بها ، وترى تشكيل لجنة خبراء من الجانبين المصرى والبريطانى خلال عام 1925 ،* * تقترح قواعد توزيع مياه النيل بين مصر والسودان ... إلى أن توصلا فى النهاية إلى* *اتفاقية عام 1929 م ، وكان أهم مانصت عليه تلك الإتفاقية هو إقرارها بحق مصر* * التاريخى فى مياه النيل وضمان تدفقه لإحتياجات الزراعة ، كما أقرت بنصيب عادل فى كل* * زيادة تطرأ على موارد النهر فى حالة القيام بمشروعات جديدة فوق النيل أو روافده* * مستقبلا ، وحددت حصة مصر السنوية بمقدار 48 مليار م3 سنويا ، وحددت حصة السودان* * بمقدار 4 مليار م3 سنويا .*

*ومجمل القول بالنسبة لإتفاقية عام 1929 بين مصر* *وبريطانيا (الأخيرة ممثلة للسودان) ، أن بعض الدارسين يرى أنها تسوية تاريخية حصلت* *مصر بموجبها على إقرار قانونى مكتوب بحقوقها التاريخية المكتسبة ، وحصل السودان* *بموجبها على حصة أكبر من المياه لتوسعاته الزراعية فى إطار نظام الرى الدائم* * .*

*ومع استقلال السودان فى يناير 1956 ، وقيام قائد الجيش السودانى الفريق* *عبود تسلم الحكم عام 1958 ، وظهور موضوع السد العالى وعقد اتفاقية تنفيذ مرحلته* *الأولى مع الإتحاد السوفييتى عام 1958 . بدأت بعض القلاقل ، حيث تنصلت حكومة* *السودان من اتفاقية عام 1929 ، وخرقتها من جانب واحد عندما بدأت فى تنفيذ أعمال* *تعلية سد خزان سنار ، بدعوى أن اتفاقية عام 1929 كانت بين مصر وبريطانيا وليست بين* *مصر والسودان المستقل . فبدأت المفاوضات بين حكومتى مصر والسودان ، حتى توصل* *الطرفان إلى توقيع اتفاقية الإنتفاع الكامل بمياه النيل يوم 8 نوفمبر 1959 ، وهى* * المعروفة لدى الرأى العام بإسم اتفاقية السد العالى ، وأهم ماورد بها :*
*
**-* *يكون ماتستخدمه مصر حتى توقيع الإتفاق وقدره 48 مليار متر مكعب مقدرة عند أسوان سنويا هو* *الحق المكتسب لها ، ويكون ماتستخدمه السودان حتى توقيع الإتفاق وقدره 4 مليار متر مكعب* *سنويا مقدرة عند أسوان هو حقه المكتسب قبل الحصول على الفوائد من المشروعات المشار* * إليها ( السد العالى فى مصر وخزان الروصيرص على النيل الأزرق بالسودان) .*
*
**-* * لضبط* * مياه النهر والتحكم فى منع انسياب المياه إلى البحر ، تم الإتفاق على قيام مصر* *بإنشاء السد العالى عند أسوان كأول حلقة من سلسلة مشروعات التخزين المستمر على* * النيل ، ولتمكين السودان من استغلال نصيبه ، والإتفاق على أن يقوم السودان بإنشاء* * خزان الروصيرص على النيل الأزرق ، وأن يقوم بأعمال أخرى يراها لازمة لإستغلال نصيبه* * .*

*- يتم تقسيم المياه عند السد العالى بين الدولتين على أساس متوسط إيراد النهر* *الطبيعى عند أسوان المقدر بحوالى 84 مليار متر مكعب سنويا . وتستبعد من هذه الكمية الحقوق* *المكتسبة للدولتين وقدرها 52 مليار متر مكعب سنويا ، كما يستبعد فاقد التخزين (بالبخر* *والتسرب) فى السد العالى وقدره 10 مليار متر مكعب سنويا ، ويتم توزيع الصافى على أساس* *14.5**مليار متر مكعب للسودان و 7.5 مليار متر مكعب لمصر ، ويُضم هذين النصيبين إلى حقهما* *المكتسب ، ليصبح نصيب السودان من صافى إيراد النهر بعد تشغيل السد العالى هو 18.5**مليار متر مكعب سنويا ولمصر 55.5 مليار متر مكعب سنويا .فإذا زاد الإيراد فإن الزيادة فى صافى* *الفائدة الناتجة عن زيادة الإيراد تُقسم مناصفة بين الدولتين ، وتكون الكميات* *المذكورة محل مراجعة الطرفين بعد فترات كافية يتفقان عليها بعد تشغيل خزان السد* *العالى بالكامل .*
*

** ويقول الدكتور ضياء الدين القوصى (خبير مياه ورى) : "** ..* * كان أحد نصوص اتفاقية مياه النيل أن أى إعتراض من أى من دول الحوض سينظر إليه* *بعين الإعتبار ، وأن أى تعديل يحدث بسبب هذا الإعتراض سيتم توزيعه بالخصم من حصتى* *البلدين الموقعين على الإتفاقية ... وعلى الرغم من وجود هذا النص إلا أن أى من دول* *الحوض لم تتقدم رسميا بأى إعتراض لفترة طويلة ، ومن ثم فقد أصبح الإتفاق حائزا* *لقرينة التسامح العام التى تؤكد أن الحصول على حصة من مياه نهر مشترك يشكل ظاهر* * (**معلن وغير مستتر) ومستمر (دائم وغير منقطع) ومتسق (بكميات متساوية تقريبا كل عام)* *دون إعتراض من أى من دول الحوض يؤكد ويرسخ الحق التاريخى الذى لايمكن المساس به* *طبقا لأحكام محكمة العدل الدولية (1951) .*
*
**لاشك بعد السرد السابق أن لمصر* *حقا تاريخيا ثابتا فى حصتها الحالية من ماء النيل .. ولكن هل الحقوق - أى حقوق –* *يمكن أن يحترمها الكافة حتى ولو تم تأكيدها بحكم نهائى وبات من أى محكمة دولية ،* *وهل أحكام محكمة العدل الدولية هى أحكام واجبة النفاذ ... ولدينا مثال مخز لأوضاع* *المجتمع الدولى هذه الأيام ... فقد حكمت محكمة العدل الدولية بعدم مشروعية جدار* *الفصل العنصرى الذى يبنيه شارون رئيس وزراء إسرائيل ، فكان رد فعل شارون* *هوالإستهزاء يالمحكمة وحكمها ، وعندما سأله صحفى ماذا سوف تفعل لو ذهبت السلطة* *الفلسطينية إلى مجلس الأمن لتستصدر قرارا بتنفيذ حكم المحكمة ، كان رد شارون : " لن* * ننفذه " .. فهو يضمن أساسا عدم إصدار أى قرار من مجلس الأمن ضد رغبته أو ضد المطامع الصهيونية ، لتأكده أن أمريكا سوف* *تستخدم حق الفيتو من أجل عيون إسرائيل . ففى عالم اليوم لاتوجد أى حرمة لأى حق دون* *سند من قوة كافية تحميه .*

*وتمثل اتفاقية 1959 أول تعامل مصرى مع دولة مستقلة* *فى حوض النيل بعد أن رفضت السودان أحكام اتفاقية 1929 بحجة أنها تمت وهى تحت الحكم* *الإستعمارى البريطانى المصرى ،فماذا عن باقى دول حوض النيل : الكونغو استقلت عام* * 1960 ،* *واوغندا ورواندا وبوروندى عام 1962 ، وكينيا عام 1963 ، وتنجانيقا عام 1964** ...* * ولم يصل أى اعتراض رسمى من أى من تلك الدول بعد استقلالها على أى بند من بنود* *اتفاقية عام 1959 .*
*
**عالم اليوم عالم مضحك ومبكى فى وقت واحد ومليئ* *بالمتناقضات وازدواجية المعايير ، فبينما رسم الإستعمار حدود الدول فى المنطقتين* *العربية والأفريقية طبقا لمصالحه ، وأصبحت حدودا دولية قانونية معترفا بها ، إلا أن* *مااتفق عليه الإستعمار فى حوض النيل بالنسبة لمياهه هو محل إعتراض من دول الحوض بعد* *استقلالها .. !! .*
*
**أما بالنسبة لعبارة " الحق التاريخى" ، فقد أنشأت إسرائيل* *هذا الحق لنفسها فى أرض فلسطين من أوهام صنعتها ،* * ثم* *فرضتها وحولتها إلى واقع* *ملموس منذ وعدت الحكومة البريطانية إعطاء أرض بفلسطين لليهود ، واشتهر هذا الوعد* *بإسم وعد بلفور عام 1917 . ومع الفارق فى التشبيه نذكر أن السير هنرى ماكماهون أعطى* *نيابة عن الحكومة البريطانية وعودا للشريف حسين عندما قابله فى مكة عام 1915 غيرت* *خريطة المنطقة العربية بعد ذلك ، وتم بناءا على تلك الوعود تعيين فيصل الإبن الثالث* *له عام 1922 ملكا على الدولة العراقية الجديدة وكذلك تعيين ابنه عبد الله ملكا على* *الأردن ، وذلك بعد أن هزم عبد العزيز آل سعود الهاشميين شمال الجزيرة العربية وأعلن* *نفسه ملكا على السعودية العربية . وبعد اتفاقية سايكس بيكو عام 1916 وهى اتفاقية* *تفاهم بين حكومتى فرنسا وبريطانيا ، تم تقسيم الدول العربية (بعد هزيمة تركيا) إلى* *منطقتين منطقة تحت الحماية الفرنسية ومنطقة تحت الحماية البريطانية . وإذا علمنا* *كيف نشأت دول الخليج الخمسة (الكويت والبحرين وقطر والإمارات وعمان ) حيث تأسست على* *تفاهم بعض مشايخ القبائل ورؤساء الأسر مع الإستعمار البريطانى ، سوف نعذر تلك الدول* *إن لجأت لحماية حدودها إلى أى بلد ليست من بلاد العرب .. والإستعمار فى أى صورة له* *يفضل التعامل دائما مع فرد أو أفراد ويكره التعامل مع الشعوب .. فالكويت مثلا منذ* *استقلالها عن الحكم البريطانى عام 1961 دخلت فى مشاكل مع العراق التى طالبت بحقها* *فى أراضى الكويت بحجة أن بريطانيا العظمى إعترفت بالسيادة العثمانية على أرض الكويت* *قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى ، وكانت الكويت تحت حكم العراق كأحد محافظاتها .. إذن* *فالكويت يجب أن تتبع السيادة العراقية كحق تاريخى للعراق .. وتكررت محاولات العراق* *استرداد الكويت منذ عام 1939 حتى حكم صدام حسين .. .. ولاأذكر ذلك تأييدا لحق العراق فى* *استرداد الكويت ولكن لكى أوضح مدى تناقض عبارة " الحق التاريخى" واستخدامها أحيانا* *لتحقيق أوهام البعض أو مصالحهم ... مثلما فعلت إسرائيل عندما حولت وهما محضا إلى حق* *تاريخى ثم إلى واقع مأساوى نعيشه الآن ..حيث يتم التلاعب بهذه العبارة من منطلق* *القوة وجبروت الحماية أحيانا ...*
*
**فنرى اليهود يدعون أن لهم حقا تاريخيا فى* *فلسطين ، ويدعمون ذلك بقولهم : أنه بعد أن أخرجهم أحد فراعنة مصر مطرودين منها* *وتاهوا فى الصحراء سنين عديدة ، قادهم شاؤول أول ملك عليهم إلى فلسطين حيث أحرز* *نصرا على أهلها ، وبنى ابنه سليمان أول هيكل بالقدس ، ثم جاء البابليون وهدموه عام** 586* *ق.م. ، وأخذوا اليهود أسرى فى بابل (العراق) بما يسمى تاريخيا بالأسر البابلى ،* *وبقوا هناك حتى سمح لهم قورش بالعودة إلى فلسطين ، وأعادوا بناء هيكلهم مرة أخرى* *عام 516 ق.م. . ثم جاء الرومان عام 70 ق.م فهدموا القدس على من فيها من اليهود ،**فهرب من تبقى منهم إلى غرب أوروبا .. من هنا قال اليهود أن لهم حقا تاريخيا فى* *فلسطين رغم أنهم فى الأساس كانوا محتلين لها بالقوة قبل أن يتم طردهم منها مرتين** ...* *وزادوا على ذلك بأن لهم حقا تاريخيا فى العراق لمجرد أسرهم وتسخيرهم فيها لمدة* *سبعين عاما ، ثم زادوا وقالوا أن لهم حقا تاريخيا فى شمال شرق الدلتا بمصر ، وذلك* *لمجرد أن أحد فراعنة مصر كان كريما واستضاف يعقوب وأبنائه من أجل خاطر ابنه سيدنا* *يوسف ، وعاشوا بها آكلين شاربين متناسلين ، إلى أن جاء فرعون آخر وطردهم من مصر* *أيام سيدنا موسى عليه السلام بعد أن أثاروا الفتن وثبتت الخيانة فى حقهم عندما تعاونوا مع الهكسوس ضد شعب مصر . .. وفى جميع* *الأحوال لاأستطيع القول إلا أن اليهود شطار فقد حولوا جزءا كبير من أوهامهم إلى حقيقة .. ولكن العرب فلهم الله فهم مصرون على تحويل كل حقيقة إلى وهم وخرافة .. ولعلنا فهمنا الآن* *كيف يتم التلاعب بعبارة "الحق التاريخى" تزييفا للحق نفسه واعتداءا على حقوق* *الآخرين ، وكيف يتم ضياع الحق التاريخى الحقيقى ويتحول إلى وهم على أيدى السفهاء من* *حكامنا وبسبب الضعف والوهن الذى أصاب شعوبنا .. !!.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أستاذى الفاضل المهندس/ عاطف هلال
أولاً أعتذر عن تخلفى الفترة السابقة فقد أصاب خط النت بمنزلى سكته نهائية أنتهت بتركيب خط جديد وأرجو أن تقبل أعتذارى .
يا أستاذى الفاضل ما جئتنا به إضافة هائلة للموضوع خاصة أننا فى مصر فعلاً وصلنا لخطر الفقر المائى وحصتنا المقررة لنا وهى 55 مليار متر مكعب لم تعد كافية نظراً للزيادة المضطردة فى أعداد السكان والخلافات أتية أتية حتى أن السودان الحليف الطبيعى لنا قد أدار لنا ظهره فى أزمة المياه وسيزداد الأمر تدهوراً لو أنفصل الجنوب.
ولا ننسى تركيا وعنتريتها وسبق لها إغلاق مجرى الأنهار النابعة من أرضها عن العراق وسوريا لحين إمتلاء خزان مياه جديد لديها بدون أى تنسيق مع العراق أو سورية .ولا نغفل دور إسرائيل وأمريكا فى هذه الأزمة .
أتمنى أن يكون هناك تعاون عربى مع دول المنبع وأن تكون لنا قوة يحسب حسابها تقينا شرور تصرفات الأخرين .
اشكرك للأضافة القيمة والمفيدة ودمت بخير.
كان لى موضوع أسمه النيل شريان الحياة بالرابط التالى لمن يريد الدخول اليه .
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread60206.htmlhttp://

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*هل من مجيب؟!*
نحن مسرفين فى إستخدام المياه
ونستحق كل إللى يجرالنا
من طيور وخنازير وفيران وأخيرا
كمان الجمال
حقا
نحن مسرفين فى إستخدام المياه
والله لا يحب المسرفين


*الانعام* (آية:141): وهو الذي انشا جنات معروشات وغير معروشات والنخل  والزرع مختلفا اكله والزيتون والرمان متشابها وغير متشابه كلوا من ثمره اذا اثمر  واتوا حقه يوم حصاده ولا تسرفوا انه لا يحب المسرفين

*الاعراف* (آية:31): يا بني ادم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد وكلوا واشربوا  ولا تسرفوا انه لا يحب المسرفين

*يونس* (آية:12): واذا مس الانسان الضر دعانا لجنبه او قاعدا او  قائما فلما كشفنا عنه ضره مر كان لم يدعنا الى ضر مسه كذلك زين للمسرفين ما كانوا  يعملون

*يونس* (آية:83): فما امن لموسى الا ذريه من قومه على خوف من فرعون  وملئهم ان يفتنهم وان فرعون لعال في الارض وانه لمن المسرفين

*الانبياء* (آية:9): ثم صدقناهم الوعد فانجيناهم ومن نشاء واهلكنا  المسرفين

*الشعراء* (آية:151): ولا تطيعوا امر المسرفين

*غافر* (آية:43): لا جرم انما تدعونني اليه ليس له دعوه في الدنيا  ولا في الاخره وان مردنا الى الله وان المسرفين هم اصحاب النار

*الزخرف* (آية:5): افنضرب عنكم الذكر صفحا ان كنتم قوما مسرفين

*الدخان* (آية:31): من فرعون انه كان عاليا من المسرفين

*الذاريات* (آية:34): مسومه عند ربك للمسرفين

  



فهل لنا أن نفكر سويا كيف لا نكون مسرفين
حتى يرفع الله مقته وغضبه عنا؟!

هل من مجيب؟!

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز الدكتور / جمال الشربينى
مشكلة إسرافنا فى المياه مزمنه بداية من إهمالنا لصيان المجارى المائية ( ترع وقنوات ) كما كان يفعل محمد على باشا ونهاية برش المياه أمام المحلات طلباً للرزق (حسب المفهوم المصرى )
الحقسيقة يا دكتور جمال أنا أريد رأيك فى الأمن المائى القومى العربى والأخطار التى تتهددنا من الدول الأخرى وكيفية الوقاية مما سيحدث فى المستقبل إذا قررت هذه الدول التدخل فى مصادر المياه بصورة تؤثر على حصتنا من المياه .
بالمناسبة الدكتور احمد فنديس له قصة فى قاعة القصة القصيرة باسم السهم ولا علاقة لها هذه المرة بالحمار خانة وستعجبك القصة . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الصديق العزيز الدكتور / جمال الشربينى
> مشكلة إسرافنا فى المياه مزمنه بداية من إهمالنا لصيان المجارى المائية ( ترع وقنوات ) كما كان يفعل محمد على باشا ونهاية برش المياه أمام المحلات طلباً للرزق (حسب المفهوم المصرى )
> الحقسيقة يا دكتور جمال أنا أريد رأيك فى الأمن المائى القومى العربى والأخطار التى تتهددنا من الدول الأخرى وكيفية الوقاية مما سيحدث فى المستقبل إذا قررت هذه الدول التدخل فى مصادر المياه بصورة تؤثر على حصتنا من المياه .
> بالمناسبة الدكتور احمد فنديس له قصة فى قاعة القصة القصيرة باسم السهم ولا علاقة لها هذه المرة بالحمار خانة وستعجبك القصة . اشكرك ودمت بخير


حقا نحن أمة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم
أعطانا الله عقولا
إستبدلناها بأكياس الشيبسى
ومكعبات الماجى
وشعيرية إندومى بكل أنواع النكهات
وزجاجات البيبسى والكولا
**
ورجولتنا أصبح مصدرها الوحيد
 البيريل والفياجرا



مصر يا جماعة مش هبة النيل
ده كان زمان وجبر



دلوقتى مصر المفروض تبقى هبة البحرين
بحر فى الشمال وبحر فى الشرق
إللى فى الشمال أبيض
وإللى فى الشرق أحمر
نبنى كام محطه نوويه
متوزعة على شواطئنا الشماليه والشرقيه
والمياه المالحة حتحلو
والأرض العطشانه حتتروى
والدم حيجرى فى عروقها
والعيشه حتبقى فوللى
والأشيا حتبقى معدن
وخلى النيل ينفعهم
بس المهم العقول ترجع
لمكانها الطبيعى
فى الراس مش فى المداس!

----------


## atefhelal

> >>>>>>>  أنا أريد رأيك فى الأمن المائى القومى العربى والأخطار التى تتهددنا من الدول الأخرى وكيفية الوقاية مما سيحدث فى المستقبل إذا قررت هذه الدول التدخل فى مصادر المياه بصورة تؤثر على حصتنا من المياه .
> ......................
> ............................


 
مستقبل رصيدنا من مياه النيل (55 مليار متر مكعب) أصبح مستقبلا غير مضمون ... وسوف نقابل مع العطش جوعا حقيقيا ... والنظام المصرى لم يعد له تأثير على دول المنبع بحوض النيل .. وقد قلت فى مداخلتى السابقة : "  ... ولاتعترف دول المنبع بحوض النيل باتفاقية عام 1929 ولا بالإتفاقية التى وقعتها مصر مع السودان فى نوفمبر 1959 ... ولاتعترف دول المنبع بما يسمى بحق مصر التاريخى فى مياه النيل ... " ، وأصبح من الضرورى أن نفهم كيف تفكر النخبة الحاكمة المصرية فى مستقبل مصر القريب ومستقبل أولادنا وأحفادنا ... 

وقد كتب اليوم أحمد الصاوى بالمصرى اليوم موضوعا تحت عنوان : 
*حتى لا نقول: "النيل مجاشى"**يستحق القراءة* هل يكفى أن تقرأ أو تسمع أحمد أبوالغيط، وزير الخارجية، وهو يؤكد أن مياه النيل «مقدسة» لتطمئن بالاً على أمنك المائى؟ خاصة فى ظل الرفض الذى تواجهه مصر من دول مبادرة حوض النيل لاستمرار حصة مصر كما هى، ورفض دول المنبع مجتمعة للمعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية التى تحكم حوض النيل منذ عشرينيات القرن الماضى؟
هل تثق فى الأداء السياسى للإدارة المصرية للخروج من هذه الأزمة بكل المكاسب الممكنة؟ سواء الحفاظ على حقوق مصر التاريخية فى مياه النهر، وفى نفس الوقت إظهار قدر من التفهم لمطالب دول المنبع، وإحساسها النفسى بالغبن، وتقديم مبادرات لخلق حالة من التعويض لهذه الدول؟
لك أن تعرف أن الضامن الوحيد لحقوق مصر فى مياه النهر هو إطار قانونى يتمثل فى معاهدتين الأولى تعود لعام ١٩٢٩ وقعتها مصر مع بريطانيا باعتبارها دولة الاحتلال الوصية على دول المنبع فى ذلك الوقت، والثانية اتفاق مصرى سودانى فى عام ١٩٥٩ عقب استقلال السودان عن مصر.. وفى كلتا الاتفاقيتين كان القرار الوطنى لدول المنبع غائباً.. وعقب استقلال هذه الدول تمسكت مصر بمبدأ التوارث الدولى وعدم المساس بحدود ولا اتفاقيات عهد الاستعمار ما لم يتم التوافق على معاهدات بديلة، وفى الوقت نفسه تمسكت هذه الدول بأن لها حقوقاً فى المياه التى تجرى وتنبع من أراضيها، وأنها غير ملزمة باتفاقيات والتزامات الحقبة الاستعمارية.
طوال ٤٠ عاماً أو يزيد وتلك المطالب تتصاعد وتظهر وتطفو، تتدخل فيها أطراف خارجية، وتستخدم للاستهلاك المحلى وإثارة النعرات الوطنية فى تلك الدول.. وطوال هذه المدة أيضاً لم تستطع مصر التحرك لمعالجة هذه الحالة من الاحتقان بإجراءات سياسية تتناسب مع أهمية الملف وتأثيره المباشر على الأمن القومى، وتركت وزراء الرى المتتابعين طوال هذه الفترة حلقة التواصل الوحيدة بين مصر وهذه الدول، وهم مع كفاءتهم الفنية من يديرون هذا الملف طوال هذه السنوات ويركزون على التعويضات الفنية فى صورة تمويل مشروعات رى وتوليد كهرباء.
الغريب أن منطقة بهذه الأهمية للأمن القومى المصرى تراها غائبة عن دوائر العلاقات الخارجية والاستراتيجية التى تتحرك مصر فى إطارها وتحاول بناءها، فمتى كانت آخر مرة زار فيها رئيس جمهورية مصرى إحدى دول حوض النيل السفلية فى غير اجتماعات منظمة الوحدة الأفريقية التقليدية ؟.. هذا الغياب نفسه والتكاسل عن بناء علاقات استراتيجية بمعناها الكامل مع شركائنا فى النهر دليل واضح على أن دائرة حوض النيل غائبة ومتراجعة فى اهتمامات وأولويات السياسة الخارجية المصرية، والمفترض أن تكون هذه المنطقة جزءاً أصيلاً من الحركة المصرية لا يقل فى أهميته عن محيطها العربى بل يزيد.
يحتاج بناء علاقات صحية مع دول حوض النيل إلى دور أهم من وزير الرى.. وأبعد من تصريحات وزير الخارجية، يحتاج إلى قيادة تتعامل مع هذا الملف كما تتعامل مع ملف السلام فى الشرق الأوسط بنفس درجة الأهمية والتركيز إن لم يكن أكثر.. أنت تواجه حكومات تشعر بالغبن وتراك تستأثر بثلثى إيراد النهر من المياه بينما تتدفق هذه المياه من أمامهم.. 
صحيح أن اعتمادهم على نهر النيل فى مواردهم المائية أقل، إلا أن مرحلة كالتى نعيش فيها يتعزز فيها اليقين بأن المياه جزء من الثروات القومية، وحالة الفقر الذى تعانى منه هذه الدول إلى جانب التدخلات الخارجية تجعل جميعها هذا الملف هو الأكثر سخونة أمام الإدارة المصرية والأولى بالتركيز والاهتمام والتحرك الرئاسى، خاصة أن حالة الحكومات التى تشعر بالغبن تنتقل لشعوبها باحساس كبير بالاحتقان والغضب.
أنت فى حاجة إذن إلى استراتيجية شاملة لا تتوقف على الدعم الفنى فى مجال الرى والموارد المائية، وتستهدف خلق حالة من الشراكة الاستراتيجية الشاملة مع هذه الدول وربطها بمصر بعلاقات تعاون وصداقة ومصالح مباشرة يشعر بها المواطن قبل حكومته وتمثل فى جانب منها قدراً من التعويض ونوعاً من التفهم المصرى للاحتياجات التنموية لهذه الدول، وضماناً أكثر أهمية لحقوق مصر التاريخية فى مياه النهر وما يمكن أن تحققه من زيادة فى مواردها من خلال مشروعات الاستفادة من المياه المهدرة.
تستطيع أن تبنى جامعات ومدارس فى كينيا وتنزانيا وأوغندا ورواندا وبورندى.. وفروعاً لجامعة الأزهر هناك.. وأن تتوسع فى المنح التعليمية لطلاب هذه الدول، وأن تمنحهم امتيازات فى الإقامات والسياحة والعلاج.. وأن تحفز رجال الأعمال وهم غالبية أعضاء أمانة السياسات على الاستثمار فى دول الحوض وأن تمنحهم تسهيلات ائتمانية لإقامة مشروعات كبيرة فى هذه الدول تستوعب قوى عاملة وتساعد فى رفع معدلات النمو.. تستطيع أن تبنى مدناً وتجمعات سكانية.. 
وأن تقدم خبرات تدريبية فى مجالات الأمن والتسليح والإدارة.. تستطيع أن تكون حاضراً فى السياسة والاقتصاد والتعليم والفنون بحركة دؤوب ومستوى تمثيل سياسى هائل وقادر على دفع عجلة هذا «الاستحواذ» المفترض على هذه المنطقة لإبعادها عن استقطابات الأطراف الخارجية وإخماد حالة الاحتقانات الداخلية، بنفوذ متزايد واحترام واضح وشراكة حقيقية ومخلصة.
ستقول إن فاتورة ذلك باهظة.. لكنها على المستوى البعيد لن تكون أكثر فداحة من استمرار التوتر والعشوائية فى إدارة أهم ملفات أمننا القومى، وأكثرها تهديداً للحياة.. والتكاسل فى بناء مشروع متكامل لضبط إيقاع المنطقة الجاهزة دائماً للفوران سيجعل هناك احتمالاً قائماً دائماً بأن نصحو من نومنا لنقول: «النيل مجاشى»!

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

ما هذا الجمال
أيها المهندس العلامة عاطف هلال
يا من عبرت القنال
وسط جنودك الأبطال
وحققتم المحال

الآن مصر حالها بقا حال
لا يسر عدو ولا حبيب
إلا سكان تل أبيب

الذين يريدون أن تعمل مصر...سقا
وإلا تعرضت لأشغال شاقة


فتزود إسرائيل...بمياه النيل
ولو نص مليار
زي ما اقترح إسرائيلي حمار

والخوف كل الخوف
أن نري ونشوف

ما هدفت إليه إسرائيل
وهي تشرب مياه النيل
(بالسم الهاري)

شكرا علي هذا التحليل
الجميل
لمياه النيل
السلسبيل

وتحيتي لكم..ودام قلمكم

----------


## atefhelal

> ما هذا الجمال
> أيها المهندس العلامة عاطف هلال
> يا من عبرت القنال
> وسط جنودك الأبطال
> وحققتم المحال
> 
> الآن مصر حالها بقا حال
> لا يسر عدو ولا حبيب
> إلا سكان تل أبيب
> ...


 
سعدت جدا بلقائك على تلك الصفحة ... ولا عذر لى رغم انشغالى وازدحام رأسى قبل عدة أيام مما جعلنى عاكفا زاهدا ومنقطعا إلا عن قلمى وأوراقى .. وكان من بين مشاغلى موضوعا اشتركت فيه مع بعض خبراء غير حكوميين للحكومة المصرية عن مستقبل مصادر الطاقة فى مصر حتى عام 2030  ، وهو موضوع شديد الصلة والتعلق بأمن مصر القومى لايزيد عنه فى هذا الشأن سوى مستقبل موارد مصر المائية ... 
وأحسست حقيقة بانشغال النظام وقلقه بالنسبة للموضوعين ... ولكن هل الإنشغال وحده يكفى ؟!! ... وكنت أركز دائما على عبارة "حب مصر" حين نجتمع باعتبار أن هذا الحب يجب أن يكون شرطا سابقا للخبرة والتخصص عند عرض وجهات النظر فى مثل تلك الموضوعات الهامة والخطيرة .. باعتبار أن "حب مصر" مدعوما بالخبرة  والقدرة العلمية على تحليل الواقع وإمكانيات تغييره بغرض تحريكه نحو مستقبل أفضل فى سيناريو رئيسى وسيناريوهات بديلة  يجب أن يكون على رأس معطياتنا  .. وأن "حب مصر" مسئولية كبيرة ومواجهة كبرى يجب أن يلازم وضع  تصوراتنا لسيناريوهات المستقبل ، على شرط أن لايتأسس هذا الحب على افتراضات ذاتية وإحساسات شخصية حتى لاتتقلب توصياتنا بين التفاؤل الخادع الذى يصحبه الإقدام العشوائى أو التشاؤم الذى يتبعه الجبن والإحجام فيزيد حالنا تقهقرا للخلف والتخلف ...

وكنت عندما أتحدث عن "حب مصر" بطريقتى يأتى إلى خاطرى دائما وبلا أى مبالغة أستاذ الجغرافيا البشرية "فنديس" الحبيب .. واعذرنى إن انشغلت رغما عن أنفى بأشياء أدمنتها ولم يعد هناك طريقا أو وصفة للشفاء منها وعلى رأس تلك الأشياء كتبا مازالت تنتظرنى شوقا لمطالعتها .. منها كتاب قد يكون مهما لك ويتعلق إلى حد ما بالموضوع المطروح حاليا .. هو كتاب أهدانيه مؤلفه أ.د. محمد رجائى الطحلاوى عنوانه " ثروة دولة الكنوز فى وادى العلاقى" صادر عن دار الكتب والوثائق المصرية .. ولا أملك منه غير تلك النسخة المهداة .. ويتحدث الكتاب عن أشياء تقع فى صميم اهتماماتك مثل الحياة البرية بهذا الوادى وبالصحراء الشرقية وسكانهما من القبائل وعن جيولوجية وهيدرولوجية وادى العلاقى وعن تقاليد المجتمع البدوى .. كما تعرض الكتاب أيضا لكنوز وتاريخ النوبة حاضنة وادى العلاقى ...  

أكرر سعادتى بلقائك على تلك الصفحة ودعائى بالتوفيق فى "حب مصر" بكل ماوفقنا الله إلى امتلاكه فى مرحلتنا العمرية .... والأمل الحقيقى هو فيما يمتلكه شباب مصر من حب لمصر وحب لمستقبل مصر (حفظهم الله من كل سوء وحفظهم من أى غياب أو تغييب عن الوعى) .

----------


## طائر الشرق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى رأيى المتواضع ان المشكلة الاكبر يااستاذ سيد جعيتم
ان مصر تحتاج الى مشروعات على امتداد نهر النيل  وذلك من اجل التوسع فى الرقعة الزراعية
مما يتطلب حصة مائية عظيمة
الى جانب الحاجة القصوى لنقل التعدد السكانى من جانبى نهر النيل الى المناطق المهجورة سكانيا وهذا يتطلب ايضا مشاريع تستلزم حصة مائية لا بأس بها
هنــا يجب ان تكون للدبلوماسيــة المصرية يدا عُليا 
فليست وزارة الموارد المائية هنا صاحبة الرأى بعد ما اوردته دول المنبع كما تفضلت مسبقاً 
الامر يجب ان يصعد الى سياسة عُليا تتحرك على الدوام من اجل زيادة الحصة المائية  
كما يجب ان يكون هناك ترشيد فى الاستخدام اليومى للمياه الذى يُفقدنا يوميا نصف حصتنا اليومية
الى جانب اعمال الترشيد الحكومى فى معالجات الازمات المائية
سواء كان ذلك فى المشروعات المستحدثة او فى اعمال الصيانة والتجديد فى الخطوط المائية بالمدن والاراضى الزراعية
و اريد ان اتحدث عن جزئية هامة جدا وهى عن احدى دول المنبع (اوغنــدا)فمنذ اسابيع قليلة عقدت الحكومة المصرية مشروعا فى اوعندا بزراعة مليـــون فدان قمح فى اوغنـــدا 
الامر الذى يوحـــى بان السياسة المصرية تحـــاول  ان تتبنى تلك الدول وان تأخد فى حيز سياستها مبدأ الاحتضان لدول القارة الواحدة قبل ان تقوم الصهيونية باحتضانهم والتحكم بهم وبنا
اتمنى ان تكون تلك هى السياسة الرئيسية والمبدأ الاساسى فى التعامل مع تلك الدول وان تبتعد التصريحات العنترية من وزير الخارجية بعض الشئ حتى يقضى الله امر كان مفعولا
فى امان الله
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ونقعد إحنا على الكراسى
  

يا خويا سيد جعيتم
ونسيب المحطات النوويه
ومصر هبة البحرين
ونتفرج على الحبايب
الفنديسية والهلاليه
وهما بيسلموا على بعض
ومن هنا أرمى كرسى فى الكلوب



مرحبا أنا كمان
بأبو الجغرافيا المصريه
فنديس أفندى
مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار
أن 
فنديس أفندى
لا يمت بأى صله
بــ
عمر أفندى

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

العزيز الدكتور جمال
تحيتي لكم وتقديري لأفكاركم
وبمناسة فنديس أفندي
وعمر أفندي

و....قمر افندي


والصحبة الجعيتمية..الفنديسية
الهلالية..الشربينية

ومن غير كرسي في لبكلوب
أو لعب الهيلا هوب

اقرءوا لو سمحتم قصتي

خصختان


أخوك ابن فنديس

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الكل هنا يا دكتور جمال فى مصرنا المحروسة مسئول عن ضحك باقى الأمم منا فقد أمتهنا الفهلوه والضحك على الذقون فسخر الجميع منا مع أن مصر ولادة وتملك من العقول ما يضعها فى موقع محترم بين الأمم . وقد سعدنا بغلق أعيننا عن الدول المشتركة معنا فى مجرى نهر النيل حتى أصابنا العمى مع أن تعاونا معهم تعاوناً حقيقياً كان كفيلاً بأن ينهى معظم مشكلة حصص مياه النيل . وأعتقد أن عقولنا ستعود للعمل مع أكل الملوخية البيتى المصرى مش اليبانى الملوخية المطهية بالمرق الحقيقى لا بمكعبات ماجى وللهضم شراب العرقسوس بدلاً من المياه الغازية ومنها البيريل وكما يقول الإعلان على من يريد أن يكون رجلاً أن يشربه.

اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> وهنا يجب أن نعترف أنه لولا أننا أعطينا ظهرنا لدول الجوار خاصة دول المصدر ما استطاعت إسرائيل التدخل ، وقد تناسينا كعادتنا أن هذه الدول لها متطلبات وأن هناك زيادة في أعداد السكان تحتاج لمشاريع ولزيادة الرقعة الزراعية وقد فطن الكيان الصهيوني لذلك فعرض المساعدة في إقامة المشاريع وبالطبع قبلت هذه الدول وينطبق هذا الوضع تماماً على دول مصدر نهر النيل الأفريقية خاصة وأننا في الآونة الأخيرة نلاحظ وجود انتقادات من قبل أوغندا وتنزانيا وإثيوبيا وكينيا خاصة بحصة مصر من المياه ومشاريعها التي تعتمد على مياه نهر النيل ومنها مشروع توشكي وتتهم مصر إسرائيل بالضلوع في مخطط لإثارة دول حوض النيل على مصر لتعديل الاتفاقية التاريخية الموقعة عام 1929 المتعلقة باقتسام مياه نهر النيل والتي تمنح مصر الاعتراض على أي مشروعات تحاول دول حوض النيل إقامتها من دون التشاور معها



الأستاذ المهندس الفاضل / عاطف هلال
دائماً تسعدنى مشاركاتك لأنها تضيف للموضوع بأستمرار .
م


> ستقبل رصيدنا من مياه النيل (55 مليار متر مكعب) أصبح مستقبلا غير مضمون ... وسوف نقابل مع العطش جوعا حقيقيا ... والنظام المصرى لم يعد له تأثير على دول المنبع بحوض النيل .. وقد قلت فى مداخلتى السابقة : " ... ولاتعترف دول المنبع بحوض النيل باتفاقية عام 1929 ولا بالإتفاقية التى وقعتها مصر مع السودان فى نوفمبر 1959 ... ولاتعترف دول المنبع بما يسمى بحق مصر التاريخى فى مياه النيل ... " ، وأصبح من الضرورى أن نفهم كيف تفكر النخبة الحاكمة المصرية فى مستقبل مصر القريب ومستقبل أولادنا وأحفادنا ...


كم أتمنى أن يتبنى حكامنا سياسة جديدة تضع فيها مستقبل مصر والأجيال القادمة فى المقدمة وأن تضع الخطط المستقبلية لأستثمار مصادر الطاقة ومصادر المياه وأن يكون بيننا وبين باقى الدول المشتركة معنا تعاون حقيقى يراعى فيه مصالح مصر ومصالح جميع الدول ولا ننسى أن الفقر المائى طال الجميع ( دول المصدر ودول المنبع ) واستغلال التكنولوجيا الحديثة فى إدارة المصادر ومجرى الماء والأستغلال الأمثل للمياه هو الحل الأكيد .
وما قاله الأستاذ/ أحمد الصاوى بالمصرى (حتى لا نقول: "النيل مجاشى")
اصاب فيه كبد الحقيقة تماماً وأعتقد أننى قد أشرت بموضوعى لخواطر مشابههة



> لتنسيق بين دول أحواض الأنهار ووضع رؤية مستقبلية لمعالجة قضية نقص المياه يجب أن يعطى أولوية على مشاكلنا السياسية ويهمنا هنا التنسيق بين الدول العربية والدول الأفريقية التي تعتبر دول المنبع لنهر النيل وتركيا وإيضاً يجب التنسيق مع إسرائيل وأعلم أن هذا الموضوع سيثير خلاف بيننا ولكن تحكيم العقل مطلوب فإسرائيل تستفيد وتستنفذ مياهنا العربية فى الجولان ولبنان وفلسطين بدون أى رادع يقنن استخدامها للمياه العربية .


وقد سعدت مثلك بعودة صديقى الحبيب الدكتور / احمد فنديس وبمناوشات الدكتور جمال الشربينى لنا وله 
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / طائر الشرق
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
رأيك محترم وقد سعدت به فقد شمل بجانب المشروعات التى يجب إقامتها على مجرى النهر مشكلة زيادة السكان وإعادة توزيعهم إلى المناطق المهجورة سكانياً  وبلا شك فهى تحتاج إلى زيادة الحصة المالية التى تمت بالأتفاقيات السابقة وهذا ما سنظل نصطدم به مع باقى دول حوض مجرى النيل فهم أيضاً لديهم زيادة سكانية تستلزم إقامة مشاريع تؤثر على حصتنا المالية كدولة مصب 
وقد تكون الدبلوماسية المصرية قد نجحت حتى الأن فى الحفاظ على حصتنا المالية ولكن النار تحت رماد الدبلوماسية كامنة وهنا فأن التعاون مع هذه الدول ومراعاة مصالحها هو الضامن لنا .
وأوؤيدك تماماً فى ما ذهبت اليه


> الامر يجب ان يصعد الى سياسة عُليا تتحرك على الدوام من اجل زيادة الحصة المائية وأن نرشد فى أستهلاك المياه





> و اريد ان اتحدث عن جزئية هامة جدا وهى عن احدى دول المنبع (اوغنــدا)فمنذ اسابيع قليلة عقدت الحكومة المصرية مشروعا فى اوعندا بزراعة مليـــون فدان قمح فى اوغنـــدا


هذه خطوة فى الإتجاه الصحيح نغلق بها الباب فى وجه إسرائيل فى منطقة منابع النيل ويجب أن يتبعها خطوات مماثلة مع باقى الدول حسب أحتياجات كل دولة .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

استاذى وصديقى الحبيب الدكتور/ احمد فنديس
أبو الجغرافيا البشرية وغير البشرية فى مصر
القاعة منورة . حقيقى منورة فقد عاد الينا البطل ابن بور سعيد ولد الريس فنديس مبدلاً الكلاشينكوف بالقلم وأن كان قلمه ما زال مغموس فى رحيق اكتوبر 1973 وسعدت بكلماته لرفيق السلاح المهندس / عاطف هلال  
ي


> اماانت واحشني
> ما هذا الجمال
> أيها المهندس العلامة عاطف هلال
> يا من عبرت القنال
> وسط جنودك الأبطال
> وحققتم المحال
> 
> الآن مصر حالها بقا حال
> لا يسر عدو ولا حبيب
> ...


ولا أنسى الرد الجميل من المهندس / عاطف هلال 



> كنت عندما أتحدث عن "حب مصر" بطريقتى يأتى إلى خاطرى دائما وبلا أى مبالغة أستاذ الجغرافيا البشرية "فنديس" الحبيب


وكان ترحيب الصديق الدكتور / جمال الشربينى ( العمدة )أكثر من رائع



> مرحبا أنا كمان
> بأبو الجغرافيا المصريه
> فنديس أفندى
> مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار
> أن
> فنديس أفندى
> لا يمت بأى صله


وسعدت بالتركيبة الجديدة التى مزجها لنا الدكتور / احمد فنديس




> والصحبة الجعيتمية..الفنديسية
> الهلالية..الشربينية


الحقيقة سعادتى بالموضوع فى هذه الروح الجميلة التى كانت سائدة بالمنتدى وأفتقدناها ويبدوا انها ستعود
اشكركم جميعاص ودمتم بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

حلاوة القعده 
وكمان حلاوة الصحبه
لأنها بدون حجرين الشيشه

ولا دخان السجاير

يديمها عليكوا نعمه
وصحه
آمين ..آمين
يا رب العالمين

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

بعد إذن صديقي الحبيب وزميلي الفاضل الدكتور نادر نور الدين
أعيد نشر مقاله المنشور بأهرام اليوم 25/6/2009
لأنه يمثل إضافة متميزة لموضوع الحوار



وإليكم المقال


مياه النيل بين الحقوق التاريخية والواقع الاقتصادي
بقلم : د‏.‏ نادر نور الدين محمد
كلية الزراعة جامعة القاهرة

مياه النيل بين الحقوق التاريخية والواقع الاقتصادي

على مدار السنوات الخمس الأخيرة وفي هذا المكان من الأهرام طالبت ومعي زميلي محرر ومسئول صفحات الرأي بزيادة الاهتمام بدول حوض النيل العشر وزيادة التعاون الاقتصادي وليس الفني فقط لربط اقتصاديات دول الحوض العشر بعضها ببعض فدائما المصالح تتصالح ولا تفترق أبدا. كما طالبت بأن يتم النظر في تعيين وزيرا لشئون دول حوض النيل تلمسا لواقع الستينات حين خصصت الحكومة المصرية وزيرا لشئون السودان تقديرا منها لأهمية السودان كعمق استراتيجي لمصر ولتأمين حدودنا ومياهنا التي هي عماد حياتنا، وكانت النتيجة أن تم فقط تغير مسمى وزارة الأشغال العامة والري إلى وزارة الموارد المائية والري! وكنا نأمل تحسبا لمخاطر بدت واضحة منذ عدة سنوات أن تسمى بوزارة الموارد المائية وشئون حوض النيل في حين يضاف الري إلى مهام وزارة الزراعة لتصبح وزارة الزراعة والري بدلا من مسماها الحالي للزراعة واستصلاح الأراضي حيث أن استصلاح أراضي بداهة هو أحد التخصصات التي تشملها الزراعة. وحينما ناقشنا الزراعة المصرية في الداخل والخارج عرضنا لوجاهة فكر الزراعة في الخارج للتواجد في دول حوض النيل وتدعيم التعاون الزراعي والحد أيضا من التدخلات من خارج القارة في هذه البقعة المهمة من أفريقيا التي تصنف على أنها سلة الغذاء الخضراء لأفريقيا بما حذا بتواجد أكثر من عشرون دولة من خارج القارة في دول حوض النيل، كما جاء في إصدار "الوقود الحيوي في أفريقيا" للمعهد الدولي لبحوث المياه (مايو 2009) إلى استغلال الصين والهند وكوريا والولايات المتحدة والبرازيل وألمانيا وغيرهم لدول حوض النيل في زراعة حاصلات الوقود الحيوي وغالبيتها حاصلات مستنزفة للمياه مثل قصب السكر وحاصلات الزيوت إلى جانب الذرة والكاسافا والجاتروفا خاصة في إثيوبيا وكينيا وتنزانيا والكونغو والسودان بما حذا بمنظمة الأغذية والزراعة إلى إصدار دراسة كاملة عن "انعدام الأمن الغذائي في أفريقيا" تحذر فيه من استغلال الدول الغنية والمتقدمة لأراضي ومياه الدول الأفريقية الفقيرة واستنزافها في زراعات الوقود الحيوي بدلا من زراعة حاصلات الغذاء استغلالا للوفرة الزراعية بهذه الدول والندرة التكنولوجية والاقتصادية أي عدم وجود القدرات العلمية والكفاءات البشرية المحلية لاستغلال الوفرة المتاحة من المياه والترب الزراعية، وهنا يظهر دور مصر القاري كأكبر دولة في القارة حضارة وعلما وتاريخا حتى وإن فرض ذلك عليها أعباء إضافية قد تفوق احتمالها ولكن هذا هو شيم وقدر الكبار. وبالنظر إلى حصص دول الحوض من المياه نجد أن مصر فقط ورواندا تعانيان من ندرة المياه بحصة سنوية للفرد في مصر 860 م3، ولرواندا 638م3، إلا أن الفرق أن مصر تستنزف كامل حصتها من مياه النيل ومعها المياه الجوفية ومياه الصرف الزراعي وتعاني من بعض العجز المائي في حين أن رواندا لا تستخدم أكثر من 20% فقط من حصتها من المياه، كما أن دولة مثل كينيا بحصة ألف م3 سنويا للفرد لا تستنزف أكثر من 9% فقط من مواردها المائية، وتظل الكونجو واحدة من أغني دول العالم حصة سنوية للفرد من المياه بمعدل 23.5 ألف م3. وفي المقابل نجد أن الدولتان صاحبتا المشكلة الأخيرة في إعادة توزيع حصص المياه للنهر وهما أوغندا وتنزانيا فهما من بلاد الوفرة المائية بحصة 2500 م3 للفرد سنويا ومع هذا لا يتجاوز نسب المستخدم من هذه الحصص الكبيرة من المياه أكثر من 1% في أوغندا و 5.6% في تنزانيا!! وهنا يدور التساؤل حول السبب في إثارة المشاكل المائية في حوض النيل من دول تستهلك جزءا يسيرا فقط من حصتها من مياه النهر ولا تعاني من ندرة المياه بالمقارنة بالعجز المائي الكبير في مصر وعلينا أن نتعمق في البحث عن الأسباب، فهل هو إتباع للمبدأ الذي تحاول تركيا اعتماده وترسيخه والذي يجب على البنك الدولي والمنظمات العالمية للمياه ألا تقره أبدا حفاظا على البشرية ودفاعا عن مبدأي الحق في المياه والغذاء، وهو مبدأ بيع المياه أسوة ببيع البترول مع أن الأول أساس الحياة في حين أن البترول من الكماليات الأساسية. ونود أن نشير إلى عدد من النقاط المهمة في الحقوق التاريخية والحالية لمصر في مياه النيل والمعتمدة عالميا:-
1.	أن حصة مصر ليست 55.5 مليار م3 سنويا وكنها في الحقيقة أنها لا تقل عن 55.5 مليار م3  لكونها دولة المصب التي تصل إليها المياه بعد استيفاء الجميع من حصصها منه.
2.	أن مصر طبقا للمواثيق الدولية لها حقوقا تاريخية ثابتة في استخدام مياه نهر النيل منذ قديم الأزل في جميع أوجهه النشاط والحضارة حيث تعتمد كليا على الزراعة المروية من مياه النيل بما يحفظ لها حقوقها الثابتة دوليا بخلاف جميع دول الحوض التسع الأخرى والذي يثبت لها التاريخ والواقع باعتمادها على الزراعة المطرية بنسب تتجاوز 90% وليست المروية واستفادتها فقط من الأمطار الهاطلة على منابع النهر لمدد تزيد عن الأشهر التسع سنويا وليس على المياه الجارية في النهر نفسه.
3.	أن نهر النيل من الأنهار القليلة في العالم المصنف والمستقر على كونه نهرا دوليا وبالتالي فإن لجميع دوله العشر حقوقا ثابتة لا يمكن التلاعب فيها مطلقا وأن الاختلافات يجب أن تحكم إقليميا بين دول الحوض العشر ثم بينهم مع المنظمات الدولية.
4.	أن مصر والسودان يمثلان مساحة 72% من حوض النهر أي إنهما يمثلان المساحة الأكبر فيه وبالتالي لهما الحقوق الثابتة التي تتناسب مع هذه المساحة، وتتجاوز هذه النسب 92% بضم إثيوبيا معهما وبالتالي لا يمكن اتخاذ أي قرار يخص مياه النيل دون مصر والسودان ثم إثيوبيا.
5.	أن مياه النهر لا تشكل أكثر من 5% فقط من المياه الهاطلة على حوض النهر والتي تتجاوز 1500 مليار م3 سنويا ومن الأفضل لدول الحوض التعاون فيما بينها لترويض المياه المفقودة عبر المستنقعات والأنهار السطحية والبرك والتي يمكن أن تعود بأكثر من 50 مليار متر مكعب سنويا على الجميع، فهذا أفضل من صراع لا طائل وراءه اعتقادا من البعض بأنهم يهبون الحياة للبعض الآخر.
6.	أن مصر ليست هبة لأي دولة من دول الحوض كما يتصور البعض ولكن مصر وجميع دول الحوض هبة للخالق الذي ينزل الماء بأمره فقط على هذا المكان وليس بأمر أي من دوله.

نبهنا مسبقا إلى أن المياه هي الأزمة العالمية القادمة كما طالبنا بالمزيد من التقارب مع دول الحوض ولكن يبدوا أن الأمر لن يكون بيد دول حوض النيل وحدها في المرحلة القادمة ولكن مع عشرين دولة تتواجد حاليا هناك، وتتطلب الحكمة أن نحسن إدارة الحوار معهم وتطوير علاقتنا بهم جميعا بدء من المواءمة السياسية وانتهاء بالتطبيع.

----------


## atefhelal

> وإليكم المقال
> 
> 
> مياه النيل بين الحقوق التاريخية والواقع الاقتصادي
> بقلم : د‏.‏ نادر نور الدين محمد
> كلية الزراعة جامعة القاهرة
> 
> ........
> ..................
> ...


أرقام وحقائق  هامة ويجب أن تكون أساسا للتفاوض والتقارب بين مصر ودول حوض النيل ، إضافة لحقوق مصر التاريخية ..
ولكن لكى تكون مفاوضا ناجحا فى النظام الدولى ... لايجب أن تكون مقنعا ومتعاونا وحجتك قوية فقط  .. ولكن الأهم من كل ذلك هو أن يكون لك تأثير وحضور قوى وهيبة واحترام فى هذا النظام الدولى .. فهل يملك المفاوض المصرى الصفات والمواصفات الأخيرة ... أرجو أن نسارع بامتلاكها إن لم نكن نمتلكها بعد ... !! .

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

(فهل يملك المفاوض المصرى الصفات والمواصفات الأخيرة ... 
أرجو أن نسارع بامتلاكها إن لم نكن نمتلكها بعد ... !! .)

نعم أستاذنا الجليل

ونحن معك نرجو أن نسارع بالامتلاك
وإلا طحننا الهلاك
\\\\\\\\\\\\
ويسعد د نادر أن تكون كتاباته
متاحة ليقرؤها كل أبناء مصر
ولولا ظروف ملحة أدعو الله
أن تنتهي قريبا
لكان قد نشرها بنفسه
ومن ثم توجد إضافة ثانية
في ذات الموضوع
أنشرها بالنيابة عنه
عنوانها
الفقر المائي العربي والحاجة إلى المزيد من المياه

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

يقع العالم العربي في منطقة من أشد مناطق العالم قحطا وجفافا وندرة مائية حيث يتراوح مناخه ما بين الشديد الجفاف Hyper Arid والجاف Arid والقليل جدا يقع في المنطقة شبه الرطبة، ولا تمثل موارده المائية أكثر من 1% من الموارد المائية العالمية لعدد سكان يقدر بثلاثمائة مليون نسمة يمثل نسبة 5% من عدد سكان العالم، في حين تمتلك دولة واحدة مثل كندا 20 % من الموارد المائية العالمية. وتتميز المنطقة العربية بتسجيلها أعلى نسبة تزايد سكاني في العالم بمتوسط 2.3% بما يمثل ضعف متوسط نسبة الزيادة السكانية العالمية ، بل أنها تتجاوز في بعض دولها نسبة 3.5%.
وتعتمد جميع البلدان العربية على توفير مياها الإقليمية من أحواض سطحية أو جوفية مشتركة بما لا يوفر لها الأمن المائي المستقر ويتطلب منها متابعة يقظة لكل ما يدور في هذه الأحواض المائية مثل أحواض نهر النيل والفرات ودجلة والعاصي والأردن واليرموك وتهامة وجوبا، وجميعها أحواض عابرة للحدود وتأتي دائما من دولا خارجية وغالبا غير عربية. وبالمثل أيضا أحواض المياه الجوفية المشتركة مثل الحوض الرملي النوبي لمصر وليبيا والسودان وتشاد، وحوض شمال الصحراء لدول الجزائر وتونس وليبيا، والخزانات الجوفية لشبه الجزيرة العربية لدول السعودية والأردن والإمارات والبحرين والكويت وقطر واليمن والعراق ثم أخيرا الأحواض الجوفية الكلسية التي تمتد عبر لبنان وسوريا والأردن.

وتقع أغلب الدول العربية تحت خط الفقر المائي Water scarcity بمعدل أقل من 1000 متر مكعب للفرد سنويا ومن المتوقع خلال العقدين القادمين أن تكون جميع الدول العربي تحت خط الفقر المائي والبعض الآخر تحت خط الفقر المدقع Acute water scarcity بحصة أقل من 500 متر مكعب للفرد سنويا. وعلى الرغم من أن القطاع الزراعي يعد المستهلك الأعظم للمياه في الدول العربية حيث يستحوذ وحدة على 80% من إجمالي الموارد المائية المتاحة، ومع زيادة طلب قطاعي الاستخدام الصناعي والمحليات (منزلي ومدارس وجامعات ومستشفيات ودواوين حكومية وحدائق عامة) على المياه العذبة نتيجة للتقدم الحضري والحضاري المستمر، إلا أن الدلائل المستقبلية تشير إلى حاجة الدول العربية إلى المزيد من المياه في القطاع الزراعي لمواجهة الأخطار المستقبلية الناجمة عن إنتاج الوقود الحيوي من الحاصلات الزراعية الغذائية والتي تسببت في ارتفاع كبير في أسعار السلع الغذائية في البورصات العالمية بما سيؤدي إلى اتساع الفجوة الغذائية في العالم العربي والذي يستورد أكثر من 50% من غذائه من الخارج. ويمكن بنظرة فاحصة على أهم السلع الغذائية التي تستوردها الدول العربية من خارج أراضيها يمكن تبين الخطر الداهم الذي ينتظرنا نتيجة لمنافسه الوقود الحيوي لنا في استخدام هذه السلع لرغبة الدول الغربية في التحرر من عبودية الذهب الأسود (النفط) والذي تسيطر دول الشرق الأوسط على 75% من إنتاجه العالمي وتسيطر جهة واحدة على تحديد أسعاره وهي منظمة الدول المنتجة للنفط OPEC بما يجعل أسعاره غير تنافسيه وأقرب إلى أسعار الإذعان. تبلغ متوسط نسبة الاكتفاء الذاتي في الدول العربية من الدقيق والقمح 51%، والشعير 33.1%، والحبوب والذرة 51%، والزيوت النباتية والشحوم 28%، والسكر 35%، البقوليات 64%، والألبان ومنتجاتها 70%. فإذا علمنا أن البرازيل والهند ودول الاتحاد الأوروبي تنتج حاليا الإيثانول الحيوي من حاصلات قصب وبنجر السكر والبطاطس، وتنتجه الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والصين من الذرة، وافتتحت كل من إنجلترا والسويد وعددا من دول الاتحاد الأوروبي لعدد من المصانع لإنتاج الإيثانول من القمح. ومن جهة أخرى تنتج إندونيسيا حاليا الديزل الحيوي من زيت النخيل وتنتجه الولايات المتحدة والبرازيل من عباد الشمس وفول الصويا ودول الاتحاد الأوروبي من بذور اللفت (زيت الكانيولا)، وجميعها تمثل أهم السلع الغذائية التي تستوردها الدول العربية من خارج أراضيها وبعضها حيوي واستراتيجي مثل القمح والزيوت والشحوم والسكر، وبالتالي فإن حاجة الدول العربية أصبحت ماسة لإنتاج هذه السلع الحيوية من أراضيها لتحقيق أقصى قدر من الاكتفاء الذاتي يقلل من اعتمادنا 
على الخارج في غذائنا. تحقيق هذا الأمر لن يكون بالسهولة بمكان لأنه سيتطلب توفير المزيد من الموارد المائية المتاحة في ظل ظروف الندرة والقحط المائي الذي تعيش فيه بلدان العالم العربي خاصة وأن بعض هذه الحاصلات الغذائية من الأنواع المستنزفة والشرهة للمياه مثل قصب وبنجر السكر، وكما سبق الإشارة إليه فإن غالبية مواردنا المائية في الدول العربية من النوع العابر للحدود والمعرض للصراعات والمنازعات المستقبلية بسبب التدخلات الخارجية والرغبة في تطويق بعض الدول العربية بالشكل الذي يمثل ضغوطا سياسية واستراتيجية مستقبلية على بعض القرارات والمواقف العربية. هذا الوضع الحرج لدول العالم العربي يتطلب وضع سياسات مائية جديدة تتناسب مع الرغبة في تحقيق أقصى قدر من الاكتفاء الذاتي من السلع الغذائية تتضمن:-

1.	رفع كفاءة استخدام المياه في القطاع الزراعي والتي تتراوح حاليا بين 40 – 50% فقط والوصول بها إلى نسبة 60 – 70% بما يحقق وفرا مائيا يقدر بنحو 20 مليار متر مكعب سنويا تكفي لإنتاج 20 مليون طن من الحبوب والقمح.
2.	تنمية الموارد المائية التقليدية والمستحدثة والتوسع في إعادة استخدام مياه الصرف الزراعي والصناعي والصحي المعالجة وغير المعالجة، والتوسع في إنشاء واستخدام مصايد مياه الأمطار ودراسة استخدام أنواع الهامشية ومياه البرك والآبار نصف المالحة في تنمية الحاصلات الغذائية المتحملة للأملاح.
3.	حماية الموارد المائية من التدهور والتلوث.
4.	تشجيع أبحاث تربية النبات لاستباط أصناف جديدة من الحاصلات الزراعية عالية الإنتاج ومتحملة للجفاف والعطش وزيادة نسبة الأملاح في التربة وماء الري والعمل على الحصول على أقصى محصول من أقل كمية مياه.
5.	رفع إنتاجية الحاصلات الغذائية الهامة لتقارب متوسط الإنتاج العالمي فعلى سبيل المثال يقدر إنتاجية الهكتار في الحبوب في الترب العربية بحوالي 1.7 طن في حين يبلغ 5.6 طن للهكتار في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا الغربية.
6.	عدم المبالغة في زراعة الحاصلات المستنزفة للمياه والاكتفاء بالحد المناسب منها والذي يحقق الاكتفاء الذاتي فقط دون فائض للتصدير خاصة زراعات الأرز والموز والعمل على التوسع في الزراعات عالية الكفاءة في استخدام المياه مثل القمح والقطن والبطاطس والطماطم والخضر والفاكهة للاكتفاء الذاتي والتصدير من أجل استيراد الحاصلات المستنزفة للمياه من بلاد الوفرة المائية والبلاد الغزيرة الأمطار.
7.	إدخال التقنيات الحديثة في الزراعة والحصاد وميكنة العمليات الزراعية بما يزيد من متوسط إنتاجية وحدة المساحة من التربة والماء.
8.	محاربة التفتيت الزراعي والاتجاه إلى زراعة المستوطنات الزراعية أي زراعة محصول واحد في مساحات كبيرة من الترب قد تصل إلى عشرة آلاف فدان للمحصول الواحد كما هو متبع في دول غرب أفريقيا والولايات المتحدة والدول الأوروبية (مزارع القطن والموز والكاكاو والشاي والقمح وقصب وبنجر السكر) لتوحيد العمليات الزراعية وتحقيق أقصى اقتصاديات للزراعة.
9.	وضع التشريعات القوية التي تجرم البناء على الأراضي الزراعية حتى لا نفقد القدرة الإنتاجية الغذائية ونقع في براثن الدول المصدرة للغذاء. 
10.	حماية الأراضي الزراعية من التصحر والذي يهدد 80% من الترب الزراعية في الوطن العربي وإتباع الإجراءات الدولية الخاصة بمجابهة التصحر.

وفي النهاية بقى إلى أن نشير إلى الأخطار المستقبلية التي ستواجه الأقطار العربية في مواردها المائية وسلعها الغذائية الاستراتيجية اليومية ولا بد من الانتباه إلى ذلك والبدء في اتخاذ الإجراءات الفورية لتحقيق التكامل الغذائي والزراعي والمائي العربي وتشجيع التعاون البيني لاستثمار الأراضي الزراعية الزائدة في بعض البلدان العربية.

							  أ.د نادر نور الدين محمد
						أستاذ التربة والمياه بكلية الزراعة جامعة القاهرة
						     الخبير السابق بهيئة السلع التموينية بمصر
					       المستشار الثقافي السابق بالسفارة المصرية بالكويت

----------


## atefhelal

[quote=د0 احمد فنديس;1273477

ويسعد د نادر أن تكون كتاباته
متاحة ليقرؤها كل أبناء مصر
ولولا ظروف ملحة أدعو الله
أن تنتهي قريبا
لكان قد نشرها بنفسه

[/quote]

كما يسعدنا أستاذنا الفاضل تواضعك الجم حين تنقل عن الدكتور نادر مايزيد وعينا استنارة بالحقيقة ومايزيد ضمائرنا يقظة وإحساسا بالواقع وقسوته ، وحين نتفهم الحقيقة ويتحدد إحساسنا بمرارة الواقع ، قد نتمكن بعد ذلك كجمهور ضاغط وواع ومستنير من صياغة وصناعة مستقبل آمن لأولادنا وأحفادنا على سبيل التحدى الناهض  والإعتزاز بمصر وتاريخ مصر. ونلاحظ دائما أن كل حركات التغيير إلى الأفضل على المستوى التاريخى يسبقها دائما  حركات تنويرية لاتمل ولاتكل من خلاصة المثقفين الخلصاء لبلادهم وشعوبهم  ...

----------


## سيد جعيتم

استاتذتى الأفاضل
دكتور/ احمد فنديس
المهندس / عاطف هلال 
الدكتور جمال الشربينى
أرجو أن تكونوا بخير وسعيد بالحوار الراقى والمعلومات المفيدة والتى أتمنى أن أراها تطبق فى الواقع فأمننا المائى فعلاً فى خطر ويجب أن ينظر المسئولين له بعين الجد .
نشرت جريدة المسائى فى عددها بتاريخ 25/6/2009 الأتى :
إستراتيجية شاملة
للحفاظ علي أمن مصر المائي 



> علم مندوب الأهرام المسائي أن الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء سيعقد اجتماعا وزاريا موسعا يوم الأحد المقبل بمقر استراحة وزارة الري بالقناطر الخيرية لمناقشة إستراتيجية مصر المائية حتي عام‏2020,‏ والحفاظ علي أمن مصر المائي‏,‏ وكيفية التعامل مع ملف حوض النيل‏,‏ ومكافحة التلوث‏,‏ وتطوير نظم الري ولائحة المياه الجوفية وغيرها من القضايا تمهيدا لعرضها علي الرئيس مبارك‏.‏ كما يناقش الاجتماع الذي يشارك فيه‏10‏ وزراء إلي جانب اثنين من المحافظين


وأتمنى أن يعبر الدكتور نبيل نور الدين ما يواجهه حالياً وأن يديم المولى عليه وعليكم الصحة والسعادة وأن نجد جميعاً كوب الماء النظيف على مائدة طعامنا . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> علم مندوب الأهرام المسائي أن الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء سيعقد اجتماعا وزاريا موسعا يوم الأحد المقبل بمقر استراحة وزارة الري بالقناطر الخيرية لمناقشة إستراتيجية مصر المائية حتي عام‏2020,‏ والحفاظ علي أمن مصر المائي‏,‏ وكيفية التعامل مع ملف حوض النيل‏,‏ ومكافحة التلوث‏,‏ وتطوير نظم الري ولائحة المياه الجوفية وغيرها من القضايا تمهيدا لعرضها علي الرئيس مبارك‏.‏ كما يناقش الاجتماع الذي يشارك فيه‏10‏ وزراء إلي جانب اثنين من المحافظين


طالما الخبر من الأهرام المسائى إذاً ينقصه المصداقية !
لماذا ينقصه المصداقية؟!
لأن الخبر لم يوضح بالضبط من هو الرئيس مبارك بالضبط هل هو الرئيس مبارك الأب؟!...أم هو الرئيس مبارك الإبن؟!



وسلمولى على بلد يحكمها ريسين!
والقفه أم ودنين يشيلها أتنين!


ولكن للأسف
المركب إللى فيها ريسين تغرق!

----------


## atefhelal

*وكأن وزير الموارد المائية والرى يتابع مانقوله على الصفحة الحالية* 
فقد أكد الدكتور محمد نصر الدين علام، وزير الموارد المائية والرى (المصدر : المصرى اليوم عدد اليوم ) ، أن مصر ليس لديها مانع من قيام إثيوبيا بتنفيذ مشروعات مائية طالما أنها لا تؤثر على حصة مصر من مياه النيل، مشيرا إلى أن مصر تدرس مقترحات إثيوبية لإقامة بعض من هذه المشروعات. ولفت إلى أن مصر تنظر بعين الاعتبار إلى المشروعات التى تقوم بتنفيذها إثيوبيا فى إطار الحفاظ على الحقوق التاريخية لمصر فى إيرادات نهر النيل.
وقال علام لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن إثيوبيا شريك مهم لمصر والسودان، و٨٥% من إيرادات النهر القادمة إلى مصر تأتى من الهضبة الإثيوبية وهو ما يعكس اهتمام وحرص القيادة السياسية على تفعيل التعاون مع إثيوبيا بما يحقق النفع لمصلحة الشعبين.
وشدد وزير الرى على أن توجهات السياسة المصرية نحو تعظيم درجة التعاون مع إثيوبيا فى جميع المجالات سواء الموارد المائية أو الزراعة أو الاستزراع السمكى أو مجالات مياه الشرب أو التبادل التجارى، مشيرا إلى أن هذه التوجهات تأتى ضمن العلاقات التاريخية التى تربط مصر وإثيوبيا.
وحول موقف بعض التيارات السياسية ببعض دول حوض النيل التى تعارض الاتفاقيات القديمة التى وقعتها مع مصر عامى ١٩٢٩و١٩٥٩، شدد علام على أن مصر تؤيد أى اتفاقية تصون حقوقها التاريخية فى نهر النيل.
وأوضح أن هذه الاتفاقيات تمنح حقوقا لمصر يكفلها القانون الدولى ومعترف بها دوليا وملزمة لجميع دول حوض النيل، كاشفا عن أن مصر عندما قامت بإنشاء محطة جديدة لتوليد الكهرباء على خزان «أوين» بأوغندا خلال حقبة التسعينيات كان ضمن التزام الدولتين باتفاقية عام ١٩٢٩.
وأضاف أن هذه الاتفاقية تلزم دول حوض النيل فى أعالى النهر بعدم القيام بأى مشروع يؤثر على وصول مياه النيل إلى أسوان فى مصر ويلزم هذه الدول بضمان تدفق مياه النيل إلى مصر بينما اتفاقية مياه النيل التى تم توقيعها بين مصر والسودان عام ١٩٥٩ ملزمة للدولتين بتقسيم هذه المياه بينهما.

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *وكأن وزير الموارد المائية والرى يتابع مانقوله على الصفحة الحالية* 
> 
> فقد أكد الدكتور محمد نصر الدين علام، وزير الموارد المائية والرى (المصدر : المصرى اليوم عدد اليوم ) ، أن مصر ليس لديها مانع من قيام إثيوبيا بتنفيذ مشروعات مائية طالما أنها لا تؤثر على حصة مصر من مياه النيل، مشيرا إلى أن مصر تدرس مقترحات إثيوبية لإقامة بعض من هذه المشروعات. ولفت إلى أن مصر تنظر بعين الاعتبار إلى المشروعات التى تقوم بتنفيذها إثيوبيا فى إطار الحفاظ على الحقوق التاريخية لمصر فى إيرادات نهر النيل.
> وقال علام لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن إثيوبيا شريك مهم لمصر والسودان، و٨٥% من إيرادات النهر القادمة إلى مصر تأتى من الهضبة الإثيوبية وهو ما يعكس اهتمام وحرص القيادة السياسية على تفعيل التعاون مع إثيوبيا بما يحقق النفع لمصلحة الشعبين.
> وشدد وزير الرى على أن توجهات السياسة المصرية نحو تعظيم درجة التعاون مع إثيوبيا فى جميع المجالات سواء الموارد المائية أو الزراعة أو الاستزراع السمكى أو مجالات مياه الشرب أو التبادل التجارى، مشيرا إلى أن هذه التوجهات تأتى ضمن العلاقات التاريخية التى تربط مصر وإثيوبيا.
> وحول موقف بعض التيارات السياسية ببعض دول حوض النيل التى تعارض الاتفاقيات القديمة التى وقعتها مع مصر عامى ١٩٢٩و١٩٥٩، شدد علام على أن مصر تؤيد أى اتفاقية تصون حقوقها التاريخية فى نهر النيل.
> وأوضح أن هذه الاتفاقيات تمنح حقوقا لمصر يكفلها القانون الدولى ومعترف بها دوليا وملزمة لجميع دول حوض النيل، كاشفا عن أن مصر عندما قامت بإنشاء محطة جديدة لتوليد الكهرباء على خزان «أوين» بأوغندا خلال حقبة التسعينيات كان ضمن التزام الدولتين باتفاقية عام ١٩٢٩.
> وأضاف أن هذه الاتفاقية تلزم دول حوض النيل فى أعالى النهر بعدم القيام بأى مشروع يؤثر على وصول مياه النيل إلى أسوان فى مصر ويلزم هذه الدول بضمان تدفق مياه النيل إلى مصر بينما اتفاقية مياه النيل التى تم توقيعها بين مصر والسودان عام ١٩٥٩ ملزمة للدولتين بتقسيم هذه المياه بينهما.



المشكلة كلها فى رأيى من الممكن ان تحل دبلوماسيا وبطريقة جيدة جدا
لكن الخوف من التصريحات العنترية التى اعتدناها من احمد ابو الغيط وكأنه قاعد فى الغيط
الدبلوماسية المصرية على الدوام قادرة على التحكم فى مجريات الاحداث من حولها لكن منذ ان تولى ذلك الرجل زمام الامور الخارجية  اصطدمنا بقطر وسوريا ودول المنبع  وحدث شرخ كبير  استغله كثيرمن المتربصين بالدولة المصرية 
وعليه فمن الضرورى الترشيد فى الحديث الدبلوماسى بطريقة سليمة ووجيهة
فى امان الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

((وكأن وزير الموارد المائية والرى يتابع مانقوله على الصفحة الحالية ))

ليت كل من نصب فى موقع مسئولية يعطى أذنه لما يقال . مشاركة الغير فى مشاريعهم تعود علينا أيضاً بالخير .
اشكرك لجهدك يا أستاذى الفاضل / عاطف هلال ولا حرمنا الله من علمك وقلمك .
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / طائر الشرق
من مدة والمسئول عن الدبلوماسية المصرية يحتاج إلى إعادة تدريب . أين أنت يا عمرو موسى . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخر الأخبار فى جرائد يوم 29/6/2009
نظيف: دول حوض النيل تعترف وتحترم حصة مصر من المياه
أكد د. أحمد نظيف رئيس الوزراء ان هناك استراتيجية جديدة لاعادة استخدام المياه خلال المرحلة القادمة بشكل يغطي الاحتياجات للصناعة والزراعة ومياه الشرب. 
قال خلال تفقده لعدد من المشروعات المائية أمس بالقناطر الخيرية انه يجري حاليا انشاء قناطر جديدة مشيرا إلي أن تطوير نظم الري في الأراضي القديمة سيوفر كميات كبيرة من المياه ويحسن جودة الأرض الزراعية. 
أضاف انه لا يوجد خلاف مع دول حوض النيل حول حصة مصر من المياه مؤكدا ان هناك تعاونا مع هذه الدول لأننا يجب أن نحافظ علي حقوق مصر التاريخية تجاه النيل وأن الجميع يعترف بحصة مصر من مياه النيل. 


يا جماعة أطمئنوا فيه إستراتيجية !!! . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الأستاذ الفاضل / طائر الشرق
> من مدة والمسئول عن الدبلوماسية المصرية يحتاج إلى إعادة تدريب . أين أنت يا عمرو موسى . اشكرك ودمت بخير




خدعوك يا مصرى
وقالوا
أن الوزير المصرى
سيد قراره
وهى فى الحقيقه
صوت سيده

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*خبيرة أمم متحدة: المصريون الأعلى استهلاكاً للمياه بسبب الحدائق.. هى فين الحدائق؟*

* 																		كتب 																	* 													  علا عبدالله 												   											 ٣٠/ ٦/ ٢٠٠٩كاتارينا ألبوكيركى، الخبيرة المستقلة لدى مجلس حقوق الإنسان فى الأمم المتحدة، قالت إن استهلاك المواطن المصرى من مياه الشرب يعد الأكبر عالمياً، حيث يصل إلى ٥٠٠ لتر يومياً بينما لا يتعدى استهلاك الفرد فى أمريكا وأوروبا ٢٥٠ لتراً، مضيفة أن معظم هذا الاستهلاك يهدر فى رى الحدائق وغسيل السيارات ويهدر من مواسير المياه المتهالكة.
وأشارت «ألبوكيركى» فى مؤتمر صحفى فى مركز الأمم المتحدة للإعلام فى القاهرة، إلى أن ١٩٪ من الشعب المصرى، أى ما يعادل خمس السكان، لا يحصلون على مياه شرب آمنة لتلف المواسير، أو لسوء تخزين المياه واختلاطها بالصرف الصحى.
وأضافت «ألبوكيركى» أن الحكومة المصرية صرفت أموالاً طائلة خلال الفترة من ٢٠٠٢ إلى ٢٠٠٦، «نحو ٣٦.٧ مليار جنيه» لتحسين الصرف الصحى، مشيرة إلى أنها تشجع الحكومة المصرية على الاستمرار فى دعم حصول المواطنين على مياه شرب نقية وصرف صحى جيد لأنها حق من حقوق الإنسان. 
وتابعت: أكبر المشاكل التى تواجه سياسات المياه فى مصر هو التلف السريع لمواسير المياه، مما يعرضها للتلوث بمياه الصرف الصحى وحرمان المواطنين من مياه الشرب الصحية، خاصة فى المناطق الريفية والعشوائيات، مشيرة إلى أن الحكومة المصرية مسؤولة عن توفير مياه صالحة للمواطنين، خاصة الفقراء لأنها هى المتحكمة فى إدارة موارد مياه الدولة.
وأكدت الخبيرة، التى استمرت زيارتها للقاهرة أسبوعاً، أنها اجتمعت بعدد من المسؤولين ومنظمات المجتمع المدنى للتشجيع على «اعتبار الحصول على المياه حقاً من حقوق الإنسان مثل التعليم والطعام»، مرحبة بضرورة البدء فى تنفيذ قانون المياه الذى طرحته الحكومة مؤخراً.

----------


## طائر الشرق

:l: 
الوزير المصرى سيد قراره والدليل ان سيده لا يقول تلك التصريحات المتخلفة دبلوماسيا
رجاء يا دكتور جمال
الرحمة
 ولو ليوم واحد من الحديث عن الرئاسة نحن هنا بصدد الحديث عن مشكلة اخرى لا تتعلق بتلك نهائيا ::'(: 
بخصوص الاستراتيجية الجديدة فى التعامل مع الحصة المائية اعتقد ان علينا قليلا للجوء للحلول الشعبية 
فمصر تعانى من اساليب غبية فى التعامل مع المياه على الصعيد الشعبى
فى امان الله
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الوزير المصرى سيد قراره والدليل ان سيده لا يقول تلك التصريحات المتخلفة دبلوماسيا
> رجاء يا دكتور جمال
> الرحمة
>  ولو ليوم واحد من الحديث عن الرئاسة نحن هنا بصدد الحديث عن مشكلة اخرى لا تتعلق بتلك نهائيا
> بخصوص الاستراتيجية الجديدة فى التعامل مع الحصة المائية اعتقد ان علينا قليلا للجوء للحلول الشعبية 
> فمصر تعانى من اساليب غبية فى التعامل مع المياه على الصعيد الشعبى
> فى امان الله




 :f:  :f:  :f: 
*بالله عليك*
*أرحمنى أنا
يا
*
ودع الخلق للخالق
الرحمن الرحيم
ومن فضلك وأرجوك
رجاءا حاراً
please
وبالله عليك
لا توجهنى حيثما ترى 
ببصرك أو ببصيرتك
فلى بصرى الخاص
ولى أيضا
بصيرتى الخاصة
وفى أمان الله
أتركك لبصرك وبصيرتك
لعلك فى يوم ما تعى ما أكتب وما أقول
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## طائر الشرق

حاضر يا دكتور جمال 
انا غلطان
 :Eat:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> حاضر يا دكتور جمال 
> انا غلطان



وعلشان سمعت الكلام أتفضل بسم الله مد إيدك على
* طبق كشرى بدقة الشطه والتقليه
* :Eat: 


*
*

*بالهنا والشفا
من 
محلات 
شربو وكلو*

----------


## حسام عامر

الحقيقة إستفدت كتير جداً من المعلومات اللي ذكروتها في الموضوع ده أشكركم جميعاً وخاصة الأخوة الأفاضل مع الإحتفاظ والإحترام للألقاب" سيد جعيتم و عاطف هلال وأحمد فنديس وجمال الشربيني "

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بارك الله فيك يا حسام . اشكرك على مشاعرك النبيلة . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أنقل لكم ما جاء بجريدة الجمهورية الصادرة اليوم .

اتفاق مصري سوداني كامل حول أجندة وزراء النيل

الخرطوم - عصام الشيخ:

أكدت مصر والسودان - باعتبارهما دولتي المصب - اتفاقهما الكامل علي الخطوات المستقبلية حول أجندة الاجتماع القادم لمجلس وزراء الحوض بالاسكندرية خلال النصف الحالي من هذا الشهر.. وبصفة خاصة حول الاتفاقية الاطارية الجديدة. دعت مصر دول الحوض للتفاوض للوصول لحل يرضي جميع الأطراف مع تمسكها بالحفاظ علي استخداماتها الحالية والسعي لاستقطاب فواقد النهر لتحقيق زيادة تصل لنحو 1660 مليار متر مكعب. 
أعلن ذلك د. نصر الدين علام وزير الموارد المائية والري مشيرا إلي صدور بيان مشترك بين الدولتين الشقيقتين تضمن الالتزام الكامل بالتعاون مع دول الحوض والوصول إلي توافق في الآراء وانه بدون هذا التوافق هناك صعوبة في الاتفاق.. كما أكدت الدولتان علي حقوقهما المائية وفقا للاتفاقات والقوانين الدولية.. تم اخطار الوزراء بمحتوي البيان. 


إلى اللقاء فى الحلقة الثانية من الموضوع وستكون بمشيئة الله عن الوحدة الوطنية
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أنقل لكم ما جاء بجريدة الجمهورية الصادرة اليوم .
> 
> اتفاق مصري سوداني كامل حول أجندة وزراء النيل
> 
> الخرطوم - عصام الشيخ:
> 
> أكدت مصر والسودان - باعتبارهما دولتي المصب - اتفاقهما الكامل علي الخطوات المستقبلية حول أجندة الاجتماع القادم لمجلس وزراء الحوض بالاسكندرية خلال النصف الحالي من هذا الشهر.. وبصفة خاصة حول الاتفاقية الاطارية الجديدة. دعت مصر دول الحوض للتفاوض للوصول لحل يرضي جميع الأطراف مع تمسكها بالحفاظ علي استخداماتها الحالية والسعي لاستقطاب فواقد النهر لتحقيق زيادة تصل لنحو 1660 مليار متر مكعب. 
> أعلن ذلك د. نصر الدين علام وزير الموارد المائية والري مشيرا إلي صدور بيان مشترك بين الدولتين الشقيقتين تضمن الالتزام الكامل بالتعاون مع دول الحوض والوصول إلي توافق في الآراء وانه بدون هذا التوافق هناك صعوبة في الاتفاق.. كما أكدت الدولتان علي حقوقهما المائية وفقا للاتفاقات والقوانين الدولية.. تم اخطار الوزراء بمحتوي البيان. 
> 
> ...



هذا ليس بالحل الجذرى الذى سيمنع تكرار حدوث هذه المشكلة فى المستقبل القريب أو البعيد...الحلول غير الجذرية هى التى تكون بعيده عن متناول يديك وتخضع لإرادة الآخر وليس إرادتك أنت...الحل الجذرى لا بد أن يكون حلا مبتكرا فى حدود إمكانياتك الذاتية لا يعتمد على إرادة وتحكم الآخر ...أبحثوا عن الحلول الجذرية داخلكم وستجدوا ضالتكم بإذن الله ...تخيلوا وأفترضوا أننا أرض تطل على على البحرين الأبيض والأحمر ولم يهبنا الله نهر النيل ماذا كنا فاعلين وقتها؟!...وتذكروا أن الحاجه أم الإختراع والإبتكار!

أم أن إستمرارية وجود هذا النهر المغلوب على أمره هو السبب الحقيقى وراء تخلفنا العلمى والبحثى بعد أن جعلنا هذا النهر شعبا كسولا ومسرفا...وبنينا السد العالى لنخزن المياه ونولد الكهربا ...لا الميه توفرت ولا الكهربا رخصت ولا السمك رخص ولا الحاله بقت زى ما بيقولوا الأشيا معدن!

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الدكتور / جمال الشربينى
رزقنا المولى جل شأنه بنهر النيل وهو الأساس وحماية حصة مصر من المياه المأخوذه منه هى الأختيار الأول . لا يوجد أى مانع من تحلية مياه البحار بأستخدام المكثفات ولكن يا دكتور طعم المياه المستخرجه منها يكون غير طبيعى وينقصه الكثير من الأشتراطات الطبيعية فى المياه وأهمها الطعم كما أنه يكون خالى من الأكسجين ولكنه حل مقبول فى حالة عدم وجود مياه طبيعية . 
يجب أيضاً أن نتنبه لتنمية المياه الجوفية .
عموماً ما زال الحل العملى هو التعامل بأحترام مع باقى الدول المشتركة معنا فى النهر فلكل دولة مطالبها المشروعة والتعاون يحقق للجميع الأكتفاء .
جرائد اليوم نشرة على لسان وزير سودانى ما يلى وأنا أعتبر أن عودة تنسيق التعاون بين مصر والسودان هام جداً .


وزير الري السوداني: حقوقنا في النيل أساس لأي اتفاق مع دول الحوض
موقف البنك الدولي مشكوك فيه .. والأمل في اجتماع الإسكندرية

رسالة السودان من : عصام الشيخ

أكد المهندس كمال علي وزير الموارد المائية والري السوداني رفض بلاده لمطالبة دول الهضبة الاستوائية بوضع بند الأمن المائي والخاص بالحفاظ علي حقوق مصر والسودان التاريخية في مياه النيل والاستخدامات المائية الحالية للبلدين في ملحق فرعي لاتفاقية الإطار التعاوني الجديد والذي يعني إمكانية حذفه أو الاعتراض أو التفاوض عليه في أي وقت ويكون غير ملزم لدول الحوض وذلك لما فيه من استهانة بهذه الحقوق ومخالفة صريحة للأعراف الدولية والقانون الدولي. 
أضاف أن دولتي المصب "مصر والسودان" لا ولن تعترفا بأية اتفاقية أو إطار تعاوني أو مفوضية جديدة لدول الحوض ما لم تعترف بوضوح وبصراحة بالحقوق المصرية السودانية في الاستخدامات المائية المشروعة وبحقوقهم في ضرورة مراجعتهم في حال إقامة أية مشروعات علي مياه النيل يمكن أن تؤثر علي حصصهم المائية معرباً عن دهشتهم من الموقف القائم لهذه الدول بوضع الاتفاقيات التاريخية حول مياه النيل في "ملحق" وليس في البنود الرئيسية لإطار الاتفاقية الجديدة التي تسعي الدول إلي إقرارها. 
قال في مؤتمر صحفي ان ما تطالب به مصر والسودان ودول الحوض بوضع مبدأ التشاور كشرط في حالة إقامة أية منشآت مائية علي النيل لضمان عدم الإضرار بالأمن المائي لدولتي المصب يساندها القانون الدولي الذي ينص علي مبادئ أولها وجوب عدم تأثر دول المصب بما تنفذه دول المالي الحوض وأن يتم ذلك بالتشاور والإخطار المسبق. 
أضاف أن البنك الدولي رفض تمويل مشروع "بسيط" طلبته تنزانيا ما لم توافق عليه بوضوح دولتا المصب مشيراً إلي عدم ممانعة مصر والسودان في إقامة أي مشروع تنموي في دول الحوض بما يؤثر أو يضر بالحقوق التاريخية والتزاماتنا المائية تجاه شعوبنا وهذا يؤكد صحة موقفنا ووجهة نظرنا السابقة. 
وحول ما يثار عن وجود نية لدي بعض البرلمانيين بدول الحوض خاصة تنزانيا لإقامة دعوي قضائية في محكمة العدل الدولية ضد مصر والسودان وبريطانيا لالغاء الاتفاقيات القائمة حول مياه النيل بالاستعانة ببعض المكاتب الدولية القانونية أكد الوزير انه لم يسمع عن ذلك حتي الآن وان حدث يتم تحويله إلي وزارة العدل لاتخاذ المواقف القانونية اللازمة حيال ذلك. 
أضاف ان هذا الحديث مختلف عليه لأن ما يتردد حول الاتفاقات المبرمة أثناء فترة الاستعمار لا ينفي العرف والمبادئ الدولية والخاصة بالحقوق التي "تورث" أي أن الدولة التي تحصل علي استقلالها ترث كافة الاتفاقات والمعاهدات التي أبرمت خلال الاحتلال ولا يجوز لأي حكم "أو نظام" أن يلغيها. 
أكد المهندس كمال علي وجود تنسيق كامل بين مصر والسودان في جميع القضايا بملف حوض النيل وكذلك تطابق الموقفين المصري والسوداني منذ بداية المفاوضات معرباً عن دهشته من موقف الهيئات المانحة خلال الفترة الماضية. والذي أصبح غير مفهوم ولم تعد تعرف فعلاً ما إذا كانوا يرغبون في أن تتواصل وتستمر دول الحوض في طريقها لاتفاق أم لا؟ 
أوضح أن الموقف الاثيوبي تجاه الخلاف الأخير الذي حدث في كينشاسا غير مفهوم حيث كان هناك اتفاق مع مصر والسودان حول وجهة نظر دولتي المصب. مشيراً إلي تقاعس كل من أوغندا والكونغو عن تنفيذ قرار مجلس وزراء حوض النيل بعرض نقاط الخلاف علي رؤساء دول الحوض ومن هنا لاحظنا ان النية مبيتة لاقرار الاتفاق علي الإطار القانوني والمؤسسي للتعاون بين دول الحوض. 
أكد انه لا توجد دولة بحوض النيل تستطيع منع مياه النيل من السريان والوصول إلي دولتي المصب لان الأمطار بهذه الدول غزيرة ولا توجد لديهم مشروعات ري كبري تستهلك هذه الكميات والدراسات التي أجريت علي عدد من المشروعات أوضحت انها لا تزيد علي توفير 4 مليارات م3 بالهضبة الاثيوبية ولا تزيد علي 5 مليارات م3 بدول الهضبة الاستوائية علاوة علي صعوبة التنفيذ من الناحية الفنية. 
وحول الجديد في العلاقات بين دول النيل الشرقي قال اننا ندرس جدوي امكانية إنشاء خزانات كبري علي النيل الأزرق لتوليد طاقة كهربائية تستفيد منها الدول الثلاث وهذه الدراسات يشارك فيها خبراء النيل الشرقي. 
وحول ما إذا كانت اثيوبيا تقوم حالياً بتنفيذ مجموعة من السدود دون تعليق أو مراجعة من السودان أكد انه ليست لديه أي معلومات حول ذلك أو عن نية اثيوبيا في إنشاء سدود في المرحلة القادمة. 
وحول فيضان النيل الجديد قال انه جاء متأخراً هذا العام مقارنة بأي عام آخر حيث ان مناسيب المياه كانت ترتفع بصورة ملحوظة اعتباراً من مايو ولكن قياسات المناسيب حتي الآن متدنية خصوصاً في نهر عطبرة علي غير المتوقع نظراً لتأخر سقوط الأمطار علي الهضبة الاثيوبية.. إلا أنها بدأت في الهطول بداية من الشهر الحالي وإن لم تكن بالكثافة المعتادة الأمر الذي يشير إلي أن فيضان هذا العام سوف يكون متوسطاً. 

اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

نظراص لهمية موضوع الأمن المائى فلا زلت أنقل لكم ما يكتب بالصحف . هذا ما نشرته جريدة الأهرام اليوم
الصفحة الأولى



44774	‏السنة 133-العدد	2009	يوليو	8	‏15 من رجب 1430 هـ	الأربعاء

القاهرة تحذر دول المنبع من توقيع اتفاق منفرد
القاهرة ـ من سالي وفائي‏:‏
رحبت وزارة الخارجية بالبيان الصادر عن المنظمات والمؤسسات والدول المانحة لمبادرة دول حوض النيل‏.‏ وحذرت في الوقت نفسه من تداعيات قيام دول المنبع بالتوقيع منفردة علي اتفاق إطاري للتعاون بين دول حوض النيل دون انضمام دولتي المصب مصر والسودان‏.‏ وأوضح السفير حسام زكي‏,‏ المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الخارجية‏,‏ أن مثل هذا الاتفاق لن يحقق المنافع المرجوة‏,‏ ولن يقلل من المخاطر المستقبلية‏,‏ بالإضافة إلي أنه سيؤدي إلي فقدان المكاسب التي حققتها المبادرة‏.‏ وركز علي أن ما تطالب به مصر هو الالتزام بمبدأ التشاور‏,‏ وأهمية الإخطار المسبق في حالة إقامة أي منشآت مائية بغية ضمان عدم الإضرار بمصالحها القومية‏,‏ وذلك وفقا لما ينص عليه القانون الدولي‏.‏

اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الخارجية ترحب ببيان المنظمات
والمؤسسات والدول المانحة لمبادرة حوض النيل
مصر تطالب بالتشاور والإخطار المسبق قبل
إقامة أي منشآت مائية
كتبت ـ سالي وفائي‏:‏
رحب السفير حسام زكي المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الخارجية بالبيان الصادر عن المنظمات والمؤسسات والدول المانحة لمبادرة دول حوض النيل الذي عممه البنك الدولي مؤخرا علي دول الحوض‏,‏ محذرا في الوقت ذاته من تداعيات قيام دول المنبع بالتوقيع منفردة علي اتفاق إطاري للتعاون بين دول حوض النيل بدون انضمام دولتي المصب مصر والسودان‏,‏ وأوضح المتحدث أن مثل ذلك الاتفاق لن يحقق المنافع المرجوة ولن يقلل من المخاطر المستقبلية بالاضافة الي انه سيؤدي الي فقدان المكاسب التي حققتها المبادرة منذ نشأتها‏.‏

ونوه حسام زكي بماجاء في البيان من أهمية إجراء تحليل يوضح أن المشكلة ليست في قلة المياه وإنما في إدارتها بطريقة تكاملية وحسن استغلالها دون الاضرار بأي منها علاوة علي توصيته بإنشاء مفوضية لدول حوض النيل تعمل علي تنمية نهر النيل بطريقة منصفة لجميع دول الحوض مع التأكيد علي عدم حدوث ضرر لأي من هذه الدول‏.‏

وذكر المتحدث أن مصر حرصت منذ عشرينيات القرن الماضي علي المشاركة في جميع الأنشطة والآليات التي تحقق النفع لجميع دول حوض النيل وإنها لعبت دورا رياديا في تدشين المبادرة‏,‏ وشدد المتحدث علي أن مصر كانت سباقة في الدفع بضرورة وضع استراتيجية للتعاون بين الدول النيلية بدأت بعمل دراسات لبعض المشروعات التي تقوم علي مبدأ الفائدة للجميع‏,‏ ومن ثم تحولت بعد ذلك الي مرحلة التنفيذ بما يؤكد الاستخدام الأمثل لمياه النيل عبر التعاون المستمر مع دول الحوض في ظل الالتزام الكامل بقواعد القانون الدولي والوفاء بما تقره الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات الدولية المعنية بنهر النيل ومصالح دول النيل الشقيقة‏,‏ وحذر حسام زكي من خطورة الاندفاع وراء ادعاءات زائفة لا أساس لها من الصحة تروجها أيد خفية في بعض دول المنبع تدعي زورا معارضة مصر جهود ومشروعات التنمية بهذه الدول‏,‏ مشيرا الي أن مصر كانت وستظل الداعم الرئيسي والشقيقة الكبري لهذه الدول‏.‏

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

المياه المستورده تباع في مصر
بأسعار منافسه للغايه


http://i27.tinypic.com/ifv7u0.jpg

الزجاجه سعة ٧٥ مللي لتر
بسعر مدهش ٢٨ جنيه مصري فقط
يا بلاش!



http://1.1.1.5/bmi/i27.tinypic.com/fooe40.jpg

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بلا شك فأن تلوث مياه النيل أو المياه الجوفيه يعتبر ضمن الأمن المائى القومى العربى . 
فى الأيام الأخيرة وبسبب تلوث مياه الشرب رأينا حوالى 55 إصابة بمرض التيفود والإصابت حدثت بسبب تلوث مياه الشرب كما  قال أهالى القرى المصابة فى محافظة القليوبية مما دعا لإعلان حالة الطوارىء بالمستشفيات كما حذرعدد من علماء البيئة والصحة من تزايد معدلات الإصابة بأمراض التيفود والدوسنتاريا بسبب مياه الشرب الملوثة.



> قال الدكتور ممدوح خلاف، وكيل وزارة الصحة فى القليوبية، إن جميع مستشفيات المحافظة استعدت لاستقبال المصابين، وبرر انتشار عدوى التيفود باستخدام المواطنين طلمبات المياه الحبشية.





> وانتقد الأهالى تجاهل المسؤولين مشكلاتهم، وقالوا لـ«المصرى اليوم» إن أجهزة المحافظة تجاهلت شكاوى قدموها منذ ١٠ أيام، إثر انفجار خط مياه الشرب الجديد، الذى تم تشغيله مؤخرًا، إذ تزامن ظهور المرض مع تشغيله.


فيما أكد عبدالرؤوف برجيس، من الأهالى، أن فرحة المواطنين بالشبكة الجديدة لم تستمر، إذ اضطروا إلى العودة لفناطيس المياه والجراكن التى تباع بأسعار مرتفعة،





> وذكر الدكتور محمد الحفيف، عميد معهد الدراسات البيئية بجامعة عين شمس، أن التيفود انتشر بصورة كبيرة فى عدد من المحافظات وليس القليوبية وحدها، نظراً لاختلاط مياه الشرب


لى عودة معكم بمشيئة الله لمناقشة اسباب التلوث . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لكشف على أهالى «البرادعة» للتأكد من خلوهم من «الحمى التيفودية»

  كتب   عبدالحكم الجندى ومحمد محمود خليل    ٢٤/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩

أكد الدكتور ممدوح خلاف، وكيل وزارة الصحة بالقليوبية، استقرار حالة المصابين بالحمى التيفودية بمستشفيى حميات قليوب والخرقانية، موضحاً أنه تم خروج ٥ حالات وجار متابعة ٣٠ حالة محتجزة بحميات قليوب.

وأشار إلى أنه تم إرسال فريق طبى من مستشفى حميات بنها إلى قليوب للوقوف على حالة المصابين ومتابعة حالاتهم، والكشف على المترددين من أهالى قرية «البرادعة» على المستشفى.

وأكدت نجوى العشيرى، رئيس المدينة، أنه تم توصيل المياه لقرية البرادعة بعد إجراء عمليات الغسيل للشبكة وإصلاح الأعطال بالمواسير.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

تلوث مياه الشرب يدمر الصحة ويتسبب فى أمراض أخطرها أمراض السرطان والفشل الكلوي والكبدي فهل مازال حلمنا كمصريين فى الحصول على جرعة ماء صحية وصالحة للإستهلاك الأدمى بعيد المنال ؟
 ملف مياه الشرب يجب أن يظل مفتوح وتكون له الولوية على موائد البحث .كما يجب فضح الإهمال والتجاوزات من جانب الجهات المسئولة والمعنية بتوفير مياه شرب آمنة للمواطنين في ظل غياب الصيانة وانعدام الرقابة.

يكشف د‏.‏ أحمد لطفي استشاري أمراض الباطنة والقلب بمستشفي قصر العيني عن أن تلوث مياه الشرب يصيب أكثر من‏100‏ ألف مواطن مصري بالسرطان سنويا‏,‏ حيث تضم المياه الملوثة مركبات عديدة محفزة للسرطان بكل أنواعه‏,‏ خصوصا سرطان الجهاز الهضمي‏.‏
كما تؤدي زيادة الأملاح والمعادن الثقيلة في مياه الشرب مثل الكاديوم والزرنيخ والرصاص والزئبق إلي ما يعرف بالتسمم المعدني تضر أكاسيد وأملاح الحديد بالجهاز الهضمي وتسبب عسر الهضم والإمساك‏.‏
ويواصل د‏.‏ أحمد لطفي‏:‏ أما الملوثات الأخطر علي صحة المواطنين فهي اختلاط مياه المجاري والخزانات الأرضية بمياه الشرب‏,‏ حيث تتسرب المكونات الضارة لهذه المجاري إلي المياه الجوفية وتلوثها أو إلي خطوط مياه الشرب المتجاورة مع مياه الصرف الصحي نتيجة تلف المواسير أو خلل التركيب‏,‏ وهو ما يعرف بالتلوث البيولوجي‏,‏ وينتج هذا التلوث العديد من المخاطر في مقدمتها السالمونيلا التي تصيب من يتناول المياه الملوثة بالتيفود والبارتيفود‏,‏ وأيضا بكتيريا فيبروتوليرا الذي ينشر وباء الكوليرا القاتل‏,‏ وهو وباء يدل في الأساس علي تلوث مياه الشرب‏,‏ ويسبب نسبة وفيات مرتفعة جدا‏,‏ وكذلك فيروسات الكبد الخطيرة التي يعد تلوث المياه أحد وسائط نقلها‏,‏ والدودة الكبدية وكلها أمراض خطيرة ومدمرة علي صعيد صحة الفرد‏.‏
ويدعو د‏.‏ أحمد لطفي من يتعرض إلي أعراض كالإسهال والقيء وارتفاع درجة الحرارة والمغص المعوي أو المعدي إلي الذهاب فورا لأقرب طبيب أو مستشفي لتشخيص الأعراض‏,‏ ووصف العلاج المناسب‏.‏
كما يطالب المسئولين باتخاذ إجراءات صارمة لمنع كل أشكال تلوث مياه الشرب‏,‏ مع تطوير وسائل التعقيم وتطبيق قوانين حماية البيئة بصرامة وحزم حرصا علي صحة المصريين‏,‏ ناصحا المواطنين بالاهتمام بخزانات المياه أعلي أسطح المنازل وتطهيرها كل‏6‏ أشهر علي الأكثر مع تحليل عينات منها بصفة دورية للتأكد من خلوها من الجراثيم ومسببات الأمراض والأوبئة‏.‏
ويطلق د‏.‏ سعيد أمين إخصائي أمراض الكلي والجهاز البولي بالتأمين الصحي صرخة تحذير من خطورة تلوث مياه الشرب التي يدفع الجهاز البولي ثمنا فادحا لها‏,‏ باعتباره من أكثر الأجهزة تأثرا بمخاطرها‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أن تلوث مياه الشرب من أهم أسباب سرطان الكلي والمثانة‏,‏ خصوصا في المياه التي يكثر بها التلوث بالمعادن الثقيلة والزرنيخ‏,‏ وأيضا يؤدي التلوث إلي ترسب الأملاح‏,‏ وتكوين حصوات الكلي والحالبين‏,‏ وبعضها يسبب انسداد الحالبين تماما ويؤدي إلي الفشل الكلوي الحاد‏,‏ الذي لو أهمل علاجه يسبب الفشل الكلوي المزمن‏.‏
كذلك تسبب المياه الملوثة التهابات ميكروبية وقرحا متعددة في الكلي والجهاز البولي عموما‏,‏ ومع مرور الوقت تفسد خلايا الكليتين‏,‏ ويدخل المريض في دوامة الفشل الكلوي المزمن الذي أصبح يشكل الآن في مصر مشكلة قومية صحية خطيرة نتيجة زيادة معدلات الإصابة به في العقود الأخيرة‏,‏ والمتهم الرئيسي هو تلوث مياه الشرب‏,‏ والبلهارسيا‏.‏
ويشدد د‏.‏ أمين علي ضرورة تجنب المياه الملوثة قدر المستطاع‏,‏ مع غلي مياه الشرب والطهو إذا كان هناك ما يشوب رائحتها أو طعمها أو لونها‏,‏ مع وضع ضوابط شديدة لاستخدام المبيدات الحشرية والصرف الزراعي‏,‏ ورش المزروعات والحقول والتي تشكل خطرا جسيما علي الصحة عامة‏,‏ وعلي الكلي والجهاز البولي علي وجه الخصوص‏,‏ حيث تسبب المياه الملوثة بالمبيدات تلفا بطيئا لنسيج الكليتين‏,‏ ينتهي عادة بالفشل الكلوي‏.‏
وينصح المواطنين بعدم إهمال أية أعراض تحدث للبول أو آلام في الكليتين والمثانة وغيرها‏,‏ وبالمبادرة السريعة للفحص المبكر والمثابرة علي العلاج الصحيح قبل الدخول في دوامة الفشل الكلوي اللعينة‏.‏
من جانبه يشير د‏.‏ يسري العزبي أستاذ طب الأطفال بالمعاهد التعليمية إلي أن الأطفال هم أكثر الفئات تأثرا بتلوث مياه الشرب من الناحية الصحية‏,‏ حيث يمثل الماء‏70%‏ من وزن الأطفال‏,‏ بينما لا يزيد في الكبار علي‏60%,‏ وأي خلل في تكوين المياه قد يؤدي إلي وفاة الأطفال‏,‏ خصوصا في حالة زيادة تلوثها بالعناصر الثقيلة مثل الرصاص والهيدركربونات الحلقية‏,‏ ومكونات الصرف الصناعي والمبيدات ومادة الأنروسيانيد‏,‏ مؤكدا أن ميكروب الأستريشيا كولار المسبب للإسهال والقيء يعد أحد أهم أسباب وفيات الأطفال‏,‏ نتيجة تلوث المياه‏,‏ إضافة إلي النزلات المعوية الحادة‏.‏
وما لا يعرفه الكثيرون أن بعض ملوثات مياه الشرب قد تسبب تشوهات الأجنة‏,‏ والتخلف العقلي في المواليد‏,‏ وهو ما يجعل مواجهة قضية تلوث مياه الشرب قضية مصيرية لحماية صحة المصريين كبارا وصغارا‏.*‏

ويقول الخبراء أن من أهم  الملوثات التى تتسبب فى تلويث مياه النيل ومياه الشرب الملوثات السائلة ـ والتي يتم تصريفها سنوياً إلى نهر النيل ـ تصل إلى 16312 مليون متر مكعب منها 312 مليون متر مكعب من مياه الصرف الصناعي المحتوية على مركبات سامة مثل أملاح الزئبق والكروم والرصاص، وهى من المعادن الثقيلة التي تسبب سمية المياه وعدم صلاحيتها للشرب.

وعن مصادر تلوث المياه في مصر يقول الدكتور "حلمي الزنفلي" الأستاذ بقسم بحوث المياه بالمركز القومي للبحوث: إنها تنبع من ثلاثة مصادر رئيسية، وهى الصناعة، والصرف الصحي، والصرف الزراعي، ومصادر أخرى فرعية تتمثل في السلوكيات الخاطئة المتمثلة في إلقاء القمامة والفضلات المنزلية في المجاري المائية.

وقد رصد تقرير برلماني حديث مصادر أخرى لتلوث مياه الشرب، منها تعرض معظم المجاري المائية للتلوث بمياه الصرف الصحي والصناعي والزراعي بصورة مباشرة وغير مباشرة، فضلا عن العوادم والمخلفات الناتجة عن المراكب والسفن السياحية والتجارية، والعائمات السكنية التي تصب معظم عوادم محركاتها في النيل!!

وقد دعا تقرير "مركز الأرض لحقوق الإنسان" لعام 2004 وزارة الري إلى النهوض بدورها في تطهير الترع والمساقي من الحشائش المائية حتى لا تعوق وصول المياه إلى الأراضي.


وقد نقلت جريدة " الوفد " ـ عن مصدر مسئول بالشركة القابضة لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحي ـ اتهامات لوزارة الموارد المائية والري، بإهمال عمليات تطهير مجرى نهر النيل من الطحالب ونبات ورد النيل؛ مما تسبب في إعاقة تشغيل محطة رفع مياه الفسطاط بكامل طاقتها الإنتاجية من مياه الشرب النقية؛ نظرا لانسداد المرشحات المخصصة لعمليات تنقية المياه لينخفض الإنتاج اليومي للمحطة بنسبة 30%، وتنخفض عدد طلمبات الرفع من المآخذ من 10 إلى 7 طلمبات.

وقد توقفت محطة رفع مياه الفسطاط لمدة يومين؛ بسبب هذه المشكلة لتنقطع مياه الشرب النقية عن سكان أحياء مدينة نصر والمعادي القديمة والجديدة والمقطم والهضبة الوسطي والخليفة وعين الصيرة والسيدة زينب ووسط العاصمة.

وأشار المصدر إلى أن محطات الرفع تتعرض لخسائر مالية يومياً؛ نتيجة زيادة حجم الموارد الكيماوية والتحاليل المعملية التي تتم إضافتها إلى المياه العكرة قبل تنقيتها ومعالجتها لضخها إلى شبكات المحطات الفرعية بالأحياء.

وطالبت الشركة القابضة أجهزة وزارة الموارد المائية والري بتكثيف عمليات تطهير مآخذ محطات مياه الرفع لإعادة المحطات إلى كامل طاقتها الإنتاجية ووقف عمليات انقطاع المياه عن سكان المناطق والأحياء.

وعلى جانب آخر، أكدت الدراسات العلمية أن الوسائل التقليدية المستخدمة في تنقية مياه الشرب بالمحطات لم تعد تكفي للقضاء على أطنان الملوثات التي تلقى داخل المياه.

وكشف تقرير ـ صدر عن مجلس الشعب مؤخراـ أن الكلور المستخدم في عملية التنقية يعد أحد أسباب تلوث المياه لما يؤدي إليه من العديد من نواتج التفاعل مثل مركبات الميثاق الهالوجينية، ومركبات حامض الخليك الهالوجينية، وهى مركبات مسرطنة في حالة تفاعلها مع بعض المركبات العضوية في مياه الشرب!!

وأرجع التقرير أسبابا أخرى وراء تلوث مياه الشرب، منها عدم غسيل وتطهير الشبكات بصفة دورية لعدم وجود محابس للغسيل في أطراف الشبكات، وقيام بعض العاملين بحقن الكلور في المواسير بدلا من المحطات التي تكون معطلة؛ مما يؤثر على كفاءة عملية التنقية، فضلا عن تهالك الشبكات وعدم صيانتها، وما تتعرض له المياه في محطات التنقية من تلوث؛ نتيجة عدم مراعاة صيانة أحواض الترسيب والترشيح!

وأرجع التقرير أسباب ارتفاع نسبة الفاقد في مصرـ التي تفوق المعدلات العالمية ـ  إلى ضعف كفاءة الشبكات في عدة مناطق، وتدهور حالة بعض محطات المياه، وضعف الإنفاق على أعمال الصيانة والإحلال والتجديد.

وفى دراسة تم إعدادها عن عام 2003 /2004 على عينات مختلفة من المياه قبل المعالجة وبعدها، أثبتت وجود أمونيا وعناصر ثقيلة وإن كانت بنسب متفاوتة، وأشارت إلى أن استخدام الكلور في المعالجة بالمحطات يؤدي إلى أكسدة الأمونيا التي توجد بمياه الشرب قبل المعالجة رغم أن القرار 108 يحظر وجود أمونيا بمياه الشرب ، كما أن مواسير المياه نفسها تعد ناقلة للتلوث، فضلا عن عدم وجود معامل على مستوى عال بمحطات مياه الشرب للكشف عن البكتريا والفيروسات.

وقد أكد العديد من الخبراء على ضرورة تحديث محطات تنقية المياه ودعمها بأجهزة قياس حديثة لمراقبه الجودة، وإنشاء نقاط مراقبة على مواسير وشبكات المياه، والحد من استخدام الكلور، وذلك باستخدام الأوزون والأشعة البنفسجية أو الكربون النشط في معالجة المياه.

ويقول الدكتور"الزنفلي" : إن مشكلة مياه الشرب في مصر تكمن في أن محطات المياه ما زالت تستخدم الطرق التقليدية في المعالجة، وهى غير كافية لإزالة بعض المركبات؛ لذا فإن الدراسات الحديثة تركز أبحاثها للتوصل إلى طرق حديثة لتنقية مياه الشرب.

ويحذر من مشكلة تآكل خطوط توزيع مياه الشرب التي تمثل أحد الأسباب الرئيسية لتلوث المياه، لافتا إلى مسئوليتها عن تسرب مياه الصرف الصحي المحيطة بهذه الخطوط؛ لتندمج مع مياه الشرب ناقلة إليها بعض المواد العضوية الضارة والكائنات الدقيقة التي لها أضرار صحية.

ويضيف أنه برغم وجود نسبة من الكلور المتبقي في مياه الشرب تصل إلى واحد مليجرام لكل لتر، إلا أنه يصعب القضاء على الأعداد الكبيرة من هذه الميكروبات المسببة للعديد من الأمراض مثل بكتريا السالمونيلا، خاصة إذا كانت هذه البكتريا مصحوبة بنسبة عالية من المواد العضوية؛ حيث تدخل هذه البكتريا بشبكات المياه بكثافة مرتفعة تكفي لتلويث آلاف الأمتار المكعبة.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

تلوث مياه الشرب يدمر الصحة ويتسبب فى أمراض أخطرها أمراض السرطان والفشل الكلوي والكبدي فهل مازال حلمنا كمصريين فى الحصول على جرعة ماء صحية وصالحة للإستهلاك الأدمى بعيد المنال ؟
 ملف مياه الشرب يجب أن يظل مفتوح وتكون له الولوية على موائد البحث .كما يجب فضح الإهمال والتجاوزات من جانب الجهات المسئولة والمعنية بتوفير مياه شرب آمنة للمواطنين في ظل غياب الصيانة وانعدام الرقابة.

يكشف د‏.‏ أحمد لطفي استشاري أمراض الباطنة والقلب بمستشفي قصر العيني عن أن تلوث مياه الشرب يصيب أكثر من‏100‏ ألف مواطن مصري بالسرطان سنويا‏,‏ حيث تضم المياه الملوثة مركبات عديدة محفزة للسرطان بكل أنواعه‏,‏ خصوصا سرطان الجهاز الهضمي‏.‏
كما تؤدي زيادة الأملاح والمعادن الثقيلة في مياه الشرب مثل الكاديوم والزرنيخ والرصاص والزئبق إلي ما يعرف بالتسمم المعدني تضر أكاسيد وأملاح الحديد بالجهاز الهضمي وتسبب عسر الهضم والإمساك‏.‏
ويواصل د‏.‏ أحمد لطفي‏:‏ أما الملوثات الأخطر علي صحة المواطنين فهي اختلاط مياه المجاري والخزانات الأرضية بمياه الشرب‏,‏ حيث تتسرب المكونات الضارة لهذه المجاري إلي المياه الجوفية وتلوثها أو إلي خطوط مياه الشرب المتجاورة مع مياه الصرف الصحي نتيجة تلف المواسير أو خلل التركيب‏,‏ وهو ما يعرف بالتلوث البيولوجي‏,‏ وينتج هذا التلوث العديد من المخاطر في مقدمتها السالمونيلا التي تصيب من يتناول المياه الملوثة بالتيفود والبارتيفود‏,‏ وأيضا بكتيريا فيبروتوليرا الذي ينشر وباء الكوليرا القاتل‏,‏ وهو وباء يدل في الأساس علي تلوث مياه الشرب‏,‏ ويسبب نسبة وفيات مرتفعة جدا‏,‏ وكذلك فيروسات الكبد الخطيرة التي يعد تلوث المياه أحد وسائط نقلها‏,‏ والدودة الكبدية وكلها أمراض خطيرة ومدمرة علي صعيد صحة الفرد‏.‏
ويدعو د‏.‏ أحمد لطفي من يتعرض إلي أعراض كالإسهال والقيء وارتفاع درجة الحرارة والمغص المعوي أو المعدي إلي الذهاب فورا لأقرب طبيب أو مستشفي لتشخيص الأعراض‏,‏ ووصف العلاج المناسب‏.‏
كما يطالب المسئولين باتخاذ إجراءات صارمة لمنع كل أشكال تلوث مياه الشرب‏,‏ مع تطوير وسائل التعقيم وتطبيق قوانين حماية البيئة بصرامة وحزم حرصا علي صحة المصريين‏,‏ ناصحا المواطنين بالاهتمام بخزانات المياه أعلي أسطح المنازل وتطهيرها كل‏6‏ أشهر علي الأكثر مع تحليل عينات منها بصفة دورية للتأكد من خلوها من الجراثيم ومسببات الأمراض والأوبئة‏.‏
ويطلق د‏.‏ سعيد أمين إخصائي أمراض الكلي والجهاز البولي بالتأمين الصحي صرخة تحذير من خطورة تلوث مياه الشرب التي يدفع الجهاز البولي ثمنا فادحا لها‏,‏ باعتباره من أكثر الأجهزة تأثرا بمخاطرها‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أن تلوث مياه الشرب من أهم أسباب سرطان الكلي والمثانة‏,‏ خصوصا في المياه التي يكثر بها التلوث بالمعادن الثقيلة والزرنيخ‏,‏ وأيضا يؤدي التلوث إلي ترسب الأملاح‏,‏ وتكوين حصوات الكلي والحالبين‏,‏ وبعضها يسبب انسداد الحالبين تماما ويؤدي إلي الفشل الكلوي الحاد‏,‏ الذي لو أهمل علاجه يسبب الفشل الكلوي المزمن‏.‏
كذلك تسبب المياه الملوثة التهابات ميكروبية وقرحا متعددة في الكلي والجهاز البولي عموما‏,‏ ومع مرور الوقت تفسد خلايا الكليتين‏,‏ ويدخل المريض في دوامة الفشل الكلوي المزمن الذي أصبح يشكل الآن في مصر مشكلة قومية صحية خطيرة نتيجة زيادة معدلات الإصابة به في العقود الأخيرة‏,‏ والمتهم الرئيسي هو تلوث مياه الشرب‏,‏ والبلهارسيا‏.‏
ويشدد د‏.‏ أمين علي ضرورة تجنب المياه الملوثة قدر المستطاع‏,‏ مع غلي مياه الشرب والطهو إذا كان هناك ما يشوب رائحتها أو طعمها أو لونها‏,‏ مع وضع ضوابط شديدة لاستخدام المبيدات الحشرية والصرف الزراعي‏,‏ ورش المزروعات والحقول والتي تشكل خطرا جسيما علي الصحة عامة‏,‏ وعلي الكلي والجهاز البولي علي وجه الخصوص‏,‏ حيث تسبب المياه الملوثة بالمبيدات تلفا بطيئا لنسيج الكليتين‏,‏ ينتهي عادة بالفشل الكلوي‏.‏
وينصح المواطنين بعدم إهمال أية أعراض تحدث للبول أو آلام في الكليتين والمثانة وغيرها‏,‏ وبالمبادرة السريعة للفحص المبكر والمثابرة علي العلاج الصحيح قبل الدخول في دوامة الفشل الكلوي اللعينة‏.‏
من جانبه يشير د‏.‏ يسري العزبي أستاذ طب الأطفال بالمعاهد التعليمية إلي أن الأطفال هم أكثر الفئات تأثرا بتلوث مياه الشرب من الناحية الصحية‏,‏ حيث يمثل الماء‏70%‏ من وزن الأطفال‏,‏ بينما لا يزيد في الكبار علي‏60%,‏ وأي خلل في تكوين المياه قد يؤدي إلي وفاة الأطفال‏,‏ خصوصا في حالة زيادة تلوثها بالعناصر الثقيلة مثل الرصاص والهيدركربونات الحلقية‏,‏ ومكونات الصرف الصناعي والمبيدات ومادة الأنروسيانيد‏,‏ مؤكدا أن ميكروب الأستريشيا كولار المسبب للإسهال والقيء يعد أحد أهم أسباب وفيات الأطفال‏,‏ نتيجة تلوث المياه‏,‏ إضافة إلي النزلات المعوية الحادة‏.‏
وما لا يعرفه الكثيرون أن بعض ملوثات مياه الشرب قد تسبب تشوهات الأجنة‏,‏ والتخلف العقلي في المواليد‏,‏ وهو ما يجعل مواجهة قضية تلوث مياه الشرب قضية مصيرية لحماية صحة المصريين كبارا وصغارا‏.*‏

ويقول الخبراء أن من أهم  الملوثات التى تتسبب فى تلويث مياه النيل ومياه الشرب الملوثات السائلة ـ والتي يتم تصريفها سنوياً إلى نهر النيل ـ تصل إلى 16312 مليون متر مكعب منها 312 مليون متر مكعب من مياه الصرف الصناعي المحتوية على مركبات سامة مثل أملاح الزئبق والكروم والرصاص، وهى من المعادن الثقيلة التي تسبب سمية المياه وعدم صلاحيتها للشرب.

وعن مصادر تلوث المياه في مصر يقول الدكتور "حلمي الزنفلي" الأستاذ بقسم بحوث المياه بالمركز القومي للبحوث: إنها تنبع من ثلاثة مصادر رئيسية، وهى الصناعة، والصرف الصحي، والصرف الزراعي، ومصادر أخرى فرعية تتمثل في السلوكيات الخاطئة المتمثلة في إلقاء القمامة والفضلات المنزلية في المجاري المائية.

وقد رصد تقرير برلماني حديث مصادر أخرى لتلوث مياه الشرب، منها تعرض معظم المجاري المائية للتلوث بمياه الصرف الصحي والصناعي والزراعي بصورة مباشرة وغير مباشرة، فضلا عن العوادم والمخلفات الناتجة عن المراكب والسفن السياحية والتجارية، والعائمات السكنية التي تصب معظم عوادم محركاتها في النيل!!

وقد دعا تقرير "مركز الأرض لحقوق الإنسان" لعام 2004 وزارة الري إلى النهوض بدورها في تطهير الترع والمساقي من الحشائش المائية حتى لا تعوق وصول المياه إلى الأراضي.


وقد نقلت جريدة " الوفد " ـ عن مصدر مسئول بالشركة القابضة لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحي ـ اتهامات لوزارة الموارد المائية والري، بإهمال عمليات تطهير مجرى نهر النيل من الطحالب ونبات ورد النيل؛ مما تسبب في إعاقة تشغيل محطة رفع مياه الفسطاط بكامل طاقتها الإنتاجية من مياه الشرب النقية؛ نظرا لانسداد المرشحات المخصصة لعمليات تنقية المياه لينخفض الإنتاج اليومي للمحطة بنسبة 30%، وتنخفض عدد طلمبات الرفع من المآخذ من 10 إلى 7 طلمبات.

وقد توقفت محطة رفع مياه الفسطاط لمدة يومين؛ بسبب هذه المشكلة لتنقطع مياه الشرب النقية عن سكان أحياء مدينة نصر والمعادي القديمة والجديدة والمقطم والهضبة الوسطي والخليفة وعين الصيرة والسيدة زينب ووسط العاصمة.

وأشار المصدر إلى أن محطات الرفع تتعرض لخسائر مالية يومياً؛ نتيجة زيادة حجم الموارد الكيماوية والتحاليل المعملية التي تتم إضافتها إلى المياه العكرة قبل تنقيتها ومعالجتها لضخها إلى شبكات المحطات الفرعية بالأحياء.

وطالبت الشركة القابضة أجهزة وزارة الموارد المائية والري بتكثيف عمليات تطهير مآخذ محطات مياه الرفع لإعادة المحطات إلى كامل طاقتها الإنتاجية ووقف عمليات انقطاع المياه عن سكان المناطق والأحياء.

وعلى جانب آخر، أكدت الدراسات العلمية أن الوسائل التقليدية المستخدمة في تنقية مياه الشرب بالمحطات لم تعد تكفي للقضاء على أطنان الملوثات التي تلقى داخل المياه.

وكشف تقرير ـ صدر عن مجلس الشعب مؤخراـ أن الكلور المستخدم في عملية التنقية يعد أحد أسباب تلوث المياه لما يؤدي إليه من العديد من نواتج التفاعل مثل مركبات الميثاق الهالوجينية، ومركبات حامض الخليك الهالوجينية، وهى مركبات مسرطنة في حالة تفاعلها مع بعض المركبات العضوية في مياه الشرب!!

وأرجع التقرير أسبابا أخرى وراء تلوث مياه الشرب، منها عدم غسيل وتطهير الشبكات بصفة دورية لعدم وجود محابس للغسيل في أطراف الشبكات، وقيام بعض العاملين بحقن الكلور في المواسير بدلا من المحطات التي تكون معطلة؛ مما يؤثر على كفاءة عملية التنقية، فضلا عن تهالك الشبكات وعدم صيانتها، وما تتعرض له المياه في محطات التنقية من تلوث؛ نتيجة عدم مراعاة صيانة أحواض الترسيب والترشيح!

وأرجع التقرير أسباب ارتفاع نسبة الفاقد في مصرـ التي تفوق المعدلات العالمية ـ  إلى ضعف كفاءة الشبكات في عدة مناطق، وتدهور حالة بعض محطات المياه، وضعف الإنفاق على أعمال الصيانة والإحلال والتجديد.

وفى دراسة تم إعدادها عن عام 2003 /2004 على عينات مختلفة من المياه قبل المعالجة وبعدها، أثبتت وجود أمونيا وعناصر ثقيلة وإن كانت بنسب متفاوتة، وأشارت إلى أن استخدام الكلور في المعالجة بالمحطات يؤدي إلى أكسدة الأمونيا التي توجد بمياه الشرب قبل المعالجة رغم أن القرار 108 يحظر وجود أمونيا بمياه الشرب ، كما أن مواسير المياه نفسها تعد ناقلة للتلوث، فضلا عن عدم وجود معامل على مستوى عال بمحطات مياه الشرب للكشف عن البكتريا والفيروسات.

وقد أكد العديد من الخبراء على ضرورة تحديث محطات تنقية المياه ودعمها بأجهزة قياس حديثة لمراقبه الجودة، وإنشاء نقاط مراقبة على مواسير وشبكات المياه، والحد من استخدام الكلور، وذلك باستخدام الأوزون والأشعة البنفسجية أو الكربون النشط في معالجة المياه.

ويقول الدكتور"الزنفلي" : إن مشكلة مياه الشرب في مصر تكمن في أن محطات المياه ما زالت تستخدم الطرق التقليدية في المعالجة، وهى غير كافية لإزالة بعض المركبات؛ لذا فإن الدراسات الحديثة تركز أبحاثها للتوصل إلى طرق حديثة لتنقية مياه الشرب.

ويحذر من مشكلة تآكل خطوط توزيع مياه الشرب التي تمثل أحد الأسباب الرئيسية لتلوث المياه، لافتا إلى مسئوليتها عن تسرب مياه الصرف الصحي المحيطة بهذه الخطوط؛ لتندمج مع مياه الشرب ناقلة إليها بعض المواد العضوية الضارة والكائنات الدقيقة التي لها أضرار صحية.

ويضيف أنه برغم وجود نسبة من الكلور المتبقي في مياه الشرب تصل إلى واحد مليجرام لكل لتر، إلا أنه يصعب القضاء على الأعداد الكبيرة من هذه الميكروبات المسببة للعديد من الأمراض مثل بكتريا السالمونيلا، خاصة إذا كانت هذه البكتريا مصحوبة بنسبة عالية من المواد العضوية؛ حيث تدخل هذه البكتريا بشبكات المياه بكثافة مرتفعة تكفي لتلويث آلاف الأمتار المكعبة.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مصر تهدد بالانسحاب من مبادرة حوض النيل بسبب خلافات حول «الاتفاقية الإطارية»

  كتب   متولى سالم    ٢٥/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩
[ نصر علام]
نصر علام

كشفت مصادر رسمية أن مصر تهدد بالانسحاب من مبادرة حوض النيل فى حال إصرار دول المنبع على توقيع الاتفاقية الإطارية، أو إنشاء مفوضية عليا لمياه النيل دون مشاركة مصر والسودان.

وأكدت المصادر أن اجتماعات دول حوض النيل لم تتوصل خلال السنوات الماضية إلى اتفاق مشترك مع دول الحوض للحفاظ على حقوق مصر التاريخية من مياه النيل.

وألمحت المصادر إلى أن إنشاء مفوضية عليا لمياه النيل أو عقد اتفاق مشترك بين دول المنبع دون مشاركة مصر والسودان يعنى توقف المشروعات المشتركة المزمع تنفيذها فى إطار مبادرة حوض النيل.

وأكدت المصادر أن أى اتفاق بين دول النهر دون مصر والسودان سيكون عديم الجدوى.

وفى الوقت ذاته أكد مصدر مسؤول فى البنك الدولى خلال اجتماعات اللجنة الفنية لدول حوض النيل فى الإسكندرية أن البنك لن يمول أى مشروع فى دول الحوض ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق بين جميع دول الحوض على تنفيذه.

وقال الدكتور محمد نصر الدين، وزير الموارد المائية والرى: إن مصر حريصة على تفعيل التعاون مع دول الحوض، وأن القاهرة ليس لديها أى نوايا سيئة تجاه هذه الدول.

وأضاف الوزير: ليس لدينا مانع من إقامة مشروعات مائية أو سدود فى دول أعالى النيل، طالما أن ذلك لن يؤثر على حصص مصر التاريخية من الموارد المائية، أو يخالف الاتفاقات المتعلقة بتدفق مياه النهر إلى مصر والسودان،

مؤكدًا أنه إذا لم يتم الاعتراف بحقوق مصر المائية فلن يكون هناك اعتراف بأى شىء، موضحًا أن اللجان الفنية المشتركة لدول حوض النيل الشرقى (مصر والسودان وإثيوبيا) تسعى إلى حل المشكلات التى تواجهها.
طالع المزيد
مصر تهدد بالانسحاب من مبادرة «حوض النيل» إذا أصرت دول المنبع على تجاهلها عند توقيع الاتفاقية الإطارية

----------


## سيد جعيتم

٣٥٠ نجعاً وعزبة محرومة من مياه الشرب فى أسيوط.. وأهالى يهددون بالاعتصام أمام المحافظة

  كتب   سحر الحمدانى وأيمن أبوزيد    ٢٥/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩

تسيطر حالة من الغضب والاستياء على أهالى عزبة الثلث بقرية الحمام وقرية عرب العوامر وعزبة أبوإسحاق مركز أبنوب - أسيوط، نتيجة انقطاع مياه الشرب وتلوثها وارتفاع نسبة الأملاح بها، وتجاهل شركة مياه الشرب لهم.

وقال محمود عبدالله من عزبة الثلث: المياه لا تأتى سوى لمدة ٣ ساعات يوماً من الثالثة فجراً إلى السادسة صباحاً، موضحاً أن الأزمة مستمرة منذ ٣ سنوات.

وقال ناجح أحمد على، من عزبة أبوإسحاق: المياه مالحة وتؤثر على صحة أبنائنا وأهالى القرية، ونقطع مئات الأمتار للحصول على المياه النظيفة، والتى نحصل عليها من الطلمبات اليدوية الموجودة فى الأراضى الزراعية.

وفى سياق متصل، هدد أهالى القرى المحرومة من مياه الشرب وأصحاب المصانع، بالاعتصام أمام مبنى المحافظة وشركة مياه الشرب حال تجاهل مشكلتهم.

ومن جانبه، اعترف المهندس إبراهيم عماشة، رئيس شركة مياه الشرب والصرف الصحى بأسيوط، بوجود أكثر من ٣٥٠ نجعاً وعزبة محرومة من مياه الشرب فى أسيوط، لافتاً إلى أنه تم الإعلان عن مناقصات لتوصيل المياه لأكثر من ٧٠٪ بهذه المناطق خلال العام المالى ٢٠٠٩/٢٠١٠، وأضاف أن التقصير ليس من شركة المياه وإنما من المحليات التى غفلت عن المواطن فى النجوع والقرى منذ سنوات.

وفى جنوب سيناء، أعرب أهالى مدينة الطور عن استيائهم من الانقطاع الدائم لمياه الشرب منذ بداية الصيف، حيث لم تعد المياه تصل لمنازل المواطنين إلا ساعات قليلة، علاوة على عدم صعودها للأدوار العليا، مما اضطر الأهالى لشراء جراكن المياه واستخدام الخزانات ومواتير الرفع.

ومن جانبه، أكد اللواء ياقوت وهبة ياقوت، رئيس مدينة الطور، أنه يوجد بالمدينة خزانان احتياطيان للمياه، وفى حالة الأعطال يتم تشغيلهما، مشيراً إلى أن المحافظ محمد هانئ متولى، أعطى تعليمات بعمل مقايسة لإحلال وتجديد الشبكات، وتم الانتهاء منها ولكن بعد تسلم الشركة القابضة للمياه والصرف الصحى لها، أصبحت مسؤوليتها وسيتم تنفيذ هذه الأعمال قريباً.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أنقل لكم ما جاء بجريدة الأهرام المسائى الصادرة اليوم 26/7/2009
استمرار الخلافات حول الإطار القانوني لمبادرة حوض النيل
المطالبة بإعادة توزيع حصص المياه وعدم الاعتراف بالاتفاقيات يهددان اجتماع الإسكندرية

كتب ـ أشرف بدر‏:‏
تستكمل اللجنة الفنية الاستشارية لمبادرة حوض النيل اجتماعها اليوم بالإسكندرية لمناقشة القضايا المعلقة بشأن إتمام الإطار القانوني والمؤسسي لمبادرة حوض النيل‏,‏ حيث شهدت جلسة اللجنة أمس خلافات حول بنود الاتفاقية‏,‏ خاصة فيما يتعلق بتوزيع حصص مياه النيل علي دول الحوض‏,‏ والاعتراف بالاتفاقيات القديمة التي تم إبرامها تحت الاحتلال الأجنبي لبعض هذه الدول‏.‏

من ناحية أخري‏,‏ أعلن الدكتور عبدالفتاح مطاوع رئيس قطاع مياه النيل ورئيس وفد مصر إلي اجتماعات اللجان الفنية بأن أهم التحديات التي تواجه مبادرة حوض النيل في المرحلة الحالية هي ترسيخ مبادئ الإدارة المتكاملة والمستديمة للموارد المائية عند وضع خطط التنمية القومية لجميع دول الحوض‏.‏

وقال‏:‏ إن المباحثات والمفاوضات مستمرة اليوم بين الخبراء واللجان الفنية الاستشارية لتضييق الخلافات وتوحيد الرؤي لإقرار مشروع اتفاقية الإطار القانوني والمؤسسي لحوض النيل والتي علي أساسها يتم إنشاء مفوضية عليا لنهر النيل‏,‏ مؤكدا ضرورة بذل المزيد من الجهد لتحقيق هذا الهدف المشترك لكي تمضي دول الحوض قدما في إرساء مبادئ التعاون المشترك‏.‏

ويعقد وزراء النيل الشرقي مصر والسودان وإثيوبيا اجتماعا مهما اليوم لبحث توحيد الرؤي تجاه الاتفاقية الإطار لحوض النيل‏,‏ والاتفاق علي موقف موحد في حالة إصرار بقية دول الحوض علي إتمام المفوضية والتوقيع عليها‏,‏ وعدم الاستجابة لمطالب مصر والسودان دولتي المصب في تحقيق الأمن المائي وحفظ حقوقهما ونصيبهما السنوي من مياه النيل ودون المساس بها‏.‏

----------


## سيد جعيتم

تفاع الإصابات بالتيفود فى القليوبية إلى ٥٨ حالة

  كتب   وفاء بكرى، والقليوبية - محمد محمود خليل وعبدالحكم الجندى    ٢٨/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩
[ عدلى حسين]
عدلى حسين

ارتفعت حالات الإصابة بمرض الحمى التيفودية فى قرية البرادعة بمحافظة القليوبية، أمس، إلى ٥٨ حالة، بعد أن استقبل مستشفيا حميات قليوب والخرقانية ٧ حالات جديدة، فيما تعهد الدكتور ممدوح خلاف، وكيل وزارة الصحة بالمحافظة، بالقضاء نهائياً على المرض خلال ٤٨ ساعة، وأكد ثبوت سلامة عينات المياه بالقرية.

وتجدد «الاشتباك السلمى» من جديد بين المستشار عدلى حسين، محافظ القليوبية، والمهندس إبراهيم محلب، رئيس شركة المقاولون العرب، حيث أكد الأول أن عدم تحرك الشركة لصيانة شبكة المياه بالقرية تسبب فى استخدام أهلها الطلمبات الحبشية المنزلية، فيما أشار الثانى إلى أن اجتماع قيادات المحافظة والجهاز التنفيذى، مساء أمس الأول، أقر بأن السبب الرئيسى للتلوث يرجع لوجود شبكة صرف صحى «عشوائية» دون مواصفات هندسية، تم تنفيذها عن طريق الأهالى، وأن العينات المأخودة للمياه بالشبكة من قبل الشؤون الصحية بالمحافظة والجهاز التنفيذى لمياه الشرب أثبتت صلاحيتها تماماً، مما يؤكد عدم مسؤولية الشركة.

وعاد «حسين» ليؤكد مرة أخرى فى تصريحات صحفية أن «المقاولون العرب» تفقدت المشروع بعد مخاطبته وزير الإسكان، وأن مدير عام المرافق بالمحافظة أعد تقريراً يشير إلى وجود أكثر من ٣٠ ملاحظة فى مشروع المياه بالقرية تعوق عملية التشغيل فى بعض الأماكن، مع حدوث انفجارات فى بعض المواسير، ولم تحرك الشركة ساكناً، وهو ما دفع الأهالى لاستخدام الطلمبات الحبشية.

على الجانب الإجرائى، تعهد الدكتور ممدوح خلاف، وكيل وزارة الصحة بالقليوبية، بالقضاء نهائياً على المرض خلال ٤٨ ساعة، مؤكداً أنه تم إجراء ٤٧ تحليلاً لمياه الشرب بشبكة المياه أثبتت صلاحيتها للاستخدام الآدمى.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

فتتاح اجتماعات حوض النيل.. ومصر تتجاهل «الاتفاقية الإطارية» منعاً للتصادم مع دول المنابع

  كتب   متولى سالم    ٢٨/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩

فى مفاجأة ثانية خلال مناقشات الجلسة الافتتاحية لوزراء المياه بدول حوض النيل، تجاهلت كلمة الدكتور أحمد نظيف، رئيس الوزراء، الحديث عن الخلافات المصرية مع دول حوض النيل حول الاتفاقية الإطارية للتعاون بين هذه الدول، وهو ما فسرته مصادر رسمية بمحاولة مصرية لمنع الاصطدام مع دول المنابع خلال اجتماعات الإسكندرية، رغم إصرار دول المنابع على موقفها بشأن بدء التوقيع على الاتفاقية الإطارية.

وأجمع وزراء المياه بدول منابع النيل السبع على ضرورة التوصل لتوقيع جماعى على الاتفاقية الإطارية لدول حوض النيل بدلاً من الاتفاقيات الثنائية الحالية.

وقال نظيف فى الكلمة التى ألقتها نيابة عنه فايزة أبوالنجا، وزيرة التعاون الدولى، إن التعاون بين مصر ودول حوض النيل بدأ ثنائياً، حيث حاولت مصر الوفاء باحتياجات أشقائها فى دول منابع النيل، ومنذ عام ١٩٦٧ بدأت هذه الدول حقبة جديدة من التعاون على أساس إقليمى.

وأضاف: فى الفترة الماضية انصب تركيز وسائل الإعلام المختلفة على سوء الفهم الذى حدث فى اجتماع كينشاسا فى نهاية مايو الماضى، مشيراً إلى أهمية التغلب على سوء الفهم بشكل جماعى وبروح من التعاون الإيجابى لإعادة التعاون والانسجام إلى دول حوض النيل لاستكمال مسيرة التفاوض التى بدأت عام ١٩٩١، مشدداً على التزام مصر بمساعدة دول منابع النيل على أساس ثنائى، والتزام الحكومة بالتعاون مع باقى دول الحوض لتطوير نهر النيل فى جميع نواحى المشروعات.

وأكد الدكتور محمد نصرالدين علام، وزير الموارد المائية والرى، خلال الجلسة الافتتاحية للمجلس الوزارى لوزراء المياه لدول حوض النيل، أهمية تأثير العلاقات الإيجابية بين مصر ودول حوض النيل على قضايا المياه والأمن المائى والتعاون الإقليمى الخاص بالموارد المائية المشتركة، مضيفاً أننا فى حوض النيل لنا خلافاتنا الخاصة بنا، التى غالباً ما تحدث على مستوى العالم بين الدول التى تشارك فى حوض مائى واحد، تعتمد فيه دول المنابع على مياه الأمطار، بينما يمثل السريان السطحى للمياه لدول المصب موردها المائى الوحيد.

وأوضح أنه من الطبيعى أن تستخدم دول المنابع مجرى النهر فى أوجه عديدة لتأمين الاحتياجات السكانية من مياه الشرب والاستخدامات المنزلية وصيد الأسماك وتوليد الطاقة الكهرومائية، مشدداً على أهمية إدراك وتقييم بعض الدول للموقف المائى للحوض بكامله بدلاً من عوامل الاختلاف، وتنحية جميع الخلافات والعمل على تقريب وجهات النظر وتوحيد الموقف.

وطالب بضرورة الاستجابة الجماعية لبيان الجهات الدولية المانحة المشترك، وضرورة الاتفاق على التنسيق الكامل بين دول الحوض قبل تنفيذ المشروعات المشتركة لتعظيم فوائد النهر.

وطالب وزير الرى دول حوض النيل بالمشاركة فى التوصل إلى اتفاقية شاملة تقودنا إلى حوض مائى موحد من خلال إدارة موارد مياه النيل بصورة جماعية لتحقيق المنافع للجميع.

وقال الدكتور حسن يونس، وزير الكهرباء والطاقة، إن دول النيل الشرقى مصر والسودان وإثيوبيا تبحث حالياً المرحلة الثانية من الدراسات الفنية الخاصة بإنشاء سدين بإثيوبيا لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية بمناطق الشلالات مشدداً على أهمية البحث عن وسيلة للاستفادة من الكميات الكبيرة من المياه التى يتم إهدارها، مشيراً إلى أنه من المقرر عقد اجتماع لوزراء الكهرباء فى مصر والسودان الشهر المقبل لمناقشة آليات تنفيذ الدراسات الخاصة بمشروعات الربط الكهربائى الهادفة إلى زيادة مشروعات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية. ورفض الحديث عن مصير التعاون المشترك بين دول حوض النيل فى ظل عدم الوصول بعد إلى نقاط التقاء فى الاتفاقية الإطارية.

وأكد المهندس كمال على، وزير الرى السودانى، أن وزراء الرى بدول حوض النيل الشرقى «مصر والسودان وإثيوبيا» ناقشوا خلال اجتماعاتهم أمس الأول تقدم سير العمل فى المشروعات الجارى تنفيذها مثل مشروعات الرى والزراعة والربط الكهربائى بين الدول الثلاث.

وأكدت السيدة ماريا موتانجنبا، وزير المياه والأراضى الأوغندية، أنه من الصعب تنفيذ قرارات اجتماعات كنشاسا، التى انتهت الشهر الماضى الخاصة بفتح باب التوقيع على الاتفاقية الإطارية الجديدة مع بداية أغسطس وذلك لضيق الوقت.

وأشارت إلى أنه لا توجد خلافات بين كل من كينيا وتنزانيا وبلادها، حيث تقع أوغندا أسفل البحيرات، وبالتالى تحصل تنزانيا وكينيا على المياه أولاً، سواء لتوفير مياه الشرب أو لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية، كما تقوم أوغندا بنفس الدور حيث تقوم بتوليد الكهرباء وإطلاق المياه لكل من مصر والسودان.

وأكد ديفيد جراى، مدير إدارة الموارد المائية بالبنك الدولى، وممثل هيئة الملاحة لمبادرة التعاون الجديدة بين دول حوض النيل، أن البنك اعتمد ٢٥٠ مليون دولار للاستثمار فى المشروعات داخل دول حوض النيل بهدف تحقيق المنفعة لجميع شعوب الحوض، مشدداً على أن هذه المشروعات تشمل توفير الطاقة الكهربائية وإقامة بعض المشروعات الأخرى التى لا تسبب ضرراً لمصالح باقى دول الحوض.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

القمح الليلة ليللة عيده . يارب تبارك وتزيده

النائب العام يأمر بإعادة تصدير ٤٥ ألف طن قمح فاسد متحفظ عليها فى الإسكندرية

  كتب   محمد السيد سليمان وناصر الشرقاوى    ٣٠/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩

أمر المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود، النائب العام، أمس، بإعادة تصدير ٤٥ ألف طن قمح روسى وأوكرانى، متحفظ عليها فى الإسكندرية، إلى بلد المنشأ على حساب مالكها «شركة التجار المصريين»، لعدم صلاحيتها للاستهلاك الآدمى، منها ١٥ ألف طن متحفظ عليها داخل الشركة العامة للصوامع بميناء أبوقير، و٦ آلاف طن بشونة السلام فى منطقة الدخيلة، و٢٢ ألف طن ونصف الطن بصوامع ميناء الإسكندرية.

وقرر المستشار ياسر رفاعى، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات استئناف الإسكندرية، تكليف الجهات الإدارية المختصة باتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة نحو إعادة تصدير الشحنة وتحرير محضر رسمى بذلك.

كانت تحقيقات النيابة التى أشرف عليها المحامى العام الأول لنيابات استئناف الإسكندرية قد توصلت إلى عدم صلاحية القمح للاستهلاك الآدمى حتى بعد إجراء عملية التبخير والغربلة للمرة الثالثة.

وتلقت النيابة تقرير اللجنة المشكلة من الحجر الزراعى وهيئة الرقابة على الأغذية التابعة لوزارة الصحة والتموين وهيئة الرقابة على الصادرات والواردات، فى حضور مندوب شركة التجار المصريين المالكة للشحنة، لفحص شحنة القمح الأوكرانى الفاسد، الذى أفاد بعدم صلاحية الشحنة للاستهلاك الآدمى بالرغم من تبخيرها وغربلتها للمرة الثانية.

وفى البحر الأحمر، تصاعدت الأزمة التى نشبت بين هيئة السلع التموينية وشركة «العتال»، بشأن مطالبة الهيئة للشركة بتنفيذ قرار النائب العام عبدالمجيد محمود، بإعادة تصدير شحنة القمح الروسى، التى تصل حمولتها إلى نحو ٥٢ ألف طن، ورد قيمة الشحنة للدولة التى تقدر بـ٩ ملايين دولار، وذلك لليوم السابع على التوالى.

وأرسلت الهيئة خطاباً لـ«ميناء سفاجا البحرى» تطالب فيه بمنع مركب الشحن «دى نانا» من مغادرة الميناء بعد الانتهاء من شحنه بـ٢٥ ألف طن من صفقة القمح الروسى، لعدم سداد قيمتها والتحفظ على المركب بالمخطاف الخارجى للميناء.

فيما تمسكت الشركة بعدم رد القيمة إلا بعد إعادة تصدير الشحنة، وكشف مصدر بحرى بميناء سفاجا أن الميناء تلقى إخطاراً من شركة العتال بوصول مركب ثانى لتحميل باقى الشحنة وتصل إلى ٢٧ ألف طن خلال أيام ولم يتم الإعلان عن الجهة التى سيتم تصدير القمح إليها.

وقال سعد سليمان، مدير صوامع سفاجا، إن هيئة السلع التموينية تواصل احتجاز المركب «سى بيرد» المحمل بـ٥٦ ألف طن من القمح الروسى فى ميناء سفاجا، بسبب عدم سداد شركة العتال قيمة الصفقة التى تقدر بـ١٠ ملايين دولار.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لبنك الدولى يرحب بالتعاون بين دول «حوض النيل».. ويعلن استعداده لتمويل المشاريع المقترحة

  كتب   متولى سالم    ٣١/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩

أعلن مسؤول الموارد المائية بالبنك الدولى، ديفيد جراى، أن البنك مستعد لتمويل أى مشروعات تقترحها دول حوض النيل لتفعيل التعاون التجارى والاستثمارى بينها، مبدياً ترحيب البنك باتفاق المشاركين فى اجتماعات مجلس وزراء المياه بدول حوض النيل على أهمية تفعيل التعاون بين الدول الأعضاء، من خلال البدء فى آليات تنفيذية لزيادة التبادل التجارى معها فى كل المجالات، وتشجيع الاستثمار المصرى فى دول حوض النيل، وعدم اختزال العلاقات معها فى موضوعات المياه، وتحويل مبادرة حوض النيل إلى مبادرة شاملة للتعاون وبناء الثقة بين شعوب الحوض.

من جهة أخرى، كشف خبير دولى فى السياسة الدولية للمياه عن أنه على مدار الخمسين عاماً الماضية تم استخدام ورقة المياه كمادة خصبة للابتزاز السياسى من القوى الدولية ضد مصر، لتغيير مواقفها من الأحداث الدولية لصالح القوى الكبرى التى تهيمن على السياسات الدولية للمجتمع الدولى.

وقال الخبير الدولى – لـ«المصرى اليوم»، على هامش اجتماعات دول حوض النيل بمدينة الإسكندرية –: «خلال بدايات تنفيذ مشروع السد العالى فى الستينيات بمساندة الاتحاد السوفيتى قام مكتب الاستصلاح الأمريكى المعروف اختصاراً بـ usbr، بعمل العديد من الدراسات لصالح إثيوبيا فى مجال المياه، من شأنها فى حالة تنفيذها التأثير على حصة مصر من مياه نهر النيل».

وأضاف الخبير – الذى رفض ذكر اسمه –: «الغرب قام فى الفترة نفسها عشية حصول العديد من دول حوض النيل على استقلالها عن التاج البريطانى، بالإيعاز لدى هذه الدول بأن تتحلل من الاتفاقات السابقة بين مصر وهذه الدول لتنظيم موارد النهر».

وأوضح أنه خلال نهايات فترة السبعينيات وبعد توقيع مصر اتفاق السلام مع إسرائيل برعاية أمريكية، وتحول مصر إلى حليف قوى للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط، قام الاتحاد السوفيتى بمساندة إثيوبيا خلال فترة رئاسة مانجستو هيلا مريام، للضغط على مصر لقيامها بإلغاء معاهدة الصداقة معها وتحالفها مع أمريكا، وذلك من خلال تجديد الدراسات التى قامت بها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية خلال فترة الستينيات، بهدف مساعدة إثيوبيا فى بناء قدراتها المائية ومنع مياه النيل عن مصر، وتهديدها لمصر فى ذلك الوقت بإقامة العديد من السدود المائية لمنع مياه النهر من الوصول إلى مصر، مما أدى إلى ردود عنيفة من الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات وتلويحه بالحرب من أجل مياه النيل، بينما قام الرئيس الإثيوبى فى ذلك الوقت مانجستو بالتأكيد على أن نهر النيل سيتحول إلى اللون الأحمر، قاصداً الدماء، إلى أن هدأت حالة التوتر بعد هذه التصريحات مؤقتا.

ولفت إلى أن مصر مدركة تماما أن المشكلة فى منطقة حوض النيل ليست متعلقة بنقص المياه، ولكنها تكمن فى إدارة هذه الدول للموارد المائية «الضائعة» – حسب تعبيره - لديها، مشيراً إلى أن إجمالى ما يسقط من أمطار على الهضبتين الاستوائية والإثيوبية يزيد على ١٦٠٠ مليار متر مكعب من المياه، لا يصل إلى مصر والسودان من هذه المياه سوى ٨٤ مليارا، تحصل مصر بموجب اتفاقية النيل التى أبرمتها مع السودان عام ١٩٥٩ على ٥٥.٥ مليار متر مكعب من المياه والباقى لصالح السودان.

وأوضح أن دول حوض النيل تحصل على منافع كبيرة من موارد النهر لا يمكن مقارنتها بحصص مصر والسودان من المياه، وتستخدمها فى زراعة الأشجار الخشبية والغابات الطبيعية والاستزراع السمكى والمراعى الطبيعية المستخدمة فى تربية الحيوانات بكميات كبيرة تفيض عن حاجة الاستهلاك المحلى أو مناطق المحميات الطبيعية أو الزراعات المطرية للعديد من المحاصيل الزراعية بتكاليف تكاد معدومة، مؤكداً أن المشكلة الرئيسية لهذه الدول طبقا للبيانات الواقعية تكمن فى التخلص من الماء الزائد الذى يشكل التخلص منه أزمة كبيرة تحتاج لإمكانيات لا تتوافر حتى للدول الكبرى.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أنقل لكم ما جاء بجريدة المساء الصادرة اليوم 2/8/2009
البرادعة.. تموت عطشًا
الأهالي: أغلقوا المحابس.. بعد ظهور الديدان
المقاولون العرب تفجرمفاجأة: المياه نقية 100%!!
كتب جمال العليمي .القليوبية: أحمد منصور:
علا صوت استغاثة قرية البرادعة بالقليوبية من الموت عطشا بعد أن أصدر رئيس الوحدة المحلية بالقرية أوامره بغلق محابس المياه بعد انتشار الديدان بها. وزاد الأمر سوءا عندما انحصر دور القافلة الطبية التي نظمتها مديرية الصحة بالقليوبية إلي القرية. في صرف شريطي برشام لأي مريض من المصابين بالتيفود بسبب مياه الشرب الملوثة.
وطالب أهالي القرية محافظ القليوبية المستشار عدلي حسين بزيارة القرية للوقوف علي حجم الكارثة وإصدار تعليماته بضرورة توفير مصل للتيفود لعلاج المصابين.
وحول الكارثة أكد مصدر مسئول بقطاع المياه والصرف الصحي بشركة المقاولون العرب أن تحاليل الشركة القابضة لمياه الشرب لعينة من مياه القرية أثبتت نقاءها 100% وأن جميع الحالات التي قيل إنها أصيبت بالتيفود سليمة. مشيرا إلي أن من اطلقوا شائعة الإصابة بالمرض يريدون الحصول علي تعويضات مالية.
أوضح أن محافظ القليوبية رفض إنشاء شركة تابعة لمياه الشرب بالمحافظة لأنه يريد أن يديرها بعيدا عن وزارة الإسكان والشركة القابضة وبالتالي هو المسئول عما يحدث من تلويث للمياه.

----------


## atefhelal

> مصر تهدد بالانسحاب من مبادرة حوض النيل بسبب خلافات حول «الاتفاقية الإطارية»
> 
> كتب متولى سالم ٢٥/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٩
> [ نصر علام]
> نصر علام
> 
> كشفت مصادر رسمية أن مصر تهدد بالانسحاب من مبادرة حوض النيل فى حال إصرار دول المنبع على توقيع الاتفاقية الإطارية، أو إنشاء مفوضية عليا لمياه النيل دون مشاركة مصر والسودان.
> 
> وأكدت المصادر أن اجتماعات دول حوض النيل لم تتوصل خلال السنوات الماضية إلى اتفاق مشترك مع دول الحوض للحفاظ على حقوق مصر التاريخية من مياه النيل.
> ...


كان هناك اجتماعا لمجلس وزراء النيل *Nile COM*الأسبوع الماضى بالإسكندرية على أمل الوصول لإتفاق نهائى يرضى عنه دول أعالى النيل السبعة ودولتى المجرى والمصب السودان ومصر ... واختلف ممثلى الدول السبعة مع دولتى مصر والسودان .. وانتهى الإجتماع دون أى اتفاق ... وصرح وزير الرى والموارد المائية د. نصر الدين علام للمجتمعين بأن مصر لن تتنازل عن حقوقها التاريخية فى مياه النيل .. وترى دول أعالى النيل السبعة بأن تلك الحقوق التاريخية التى أقرتها اتفاقية مصر مع بريطانيا عام 1929 والإتفاقية المكملة لها التى وقعتها مصر مع السودان عام 1959 ، ووافقت بموجبها السودان على حق مصر فى استخدام 55.5 مليار متر مكعب من مياه النيل سنويا تمثل حوالى 87% من إجمالى إيراد النهر السنوى ، وأعطت بموجبها السودان لنفسها الحق فى استغلال 18.5 مليار متر مكعب سنويا من مياه النيل ... هما اتفاقيتان غير عادلتين وقديمتان منتهيتان ولاسند لهما .

والخلاف الواضح الذى استحال معه الإتفاق النهائى هو فى النص المقترح للمادة 14 ، حيث ترى الدول السبعة أن يكون نص المادة : " أن دول حوض النيل فى ظل روح التعاون المشترك تتفق على أن تعمل معا على ضمان الأمن المائى المستديم لكل دول الحوض ، *بحيث لاتؤثر دولة بشكل واضح على الأمن المائى لأى دولة أخرى بحوض النيل* " . فى حين ترى مصر والسودان أن تكون الجملة الأخيرة بالمادة بالنص التالى : *" .... ، بحيث لاتؤثر دولة بشكل واضح ومعاكس على الأمن المائى وعلى حقوق الإستعمال الحالى لماء النيل لأى دولة من دول حوض النيل "* ...

وكان نتيجة عدم الإتفاق على نص هذه المادة أن قرر مجلس وزراء النيل *Nile COM*المنعقد بالإسكندرية إعطاء مهلة قدرها 6 أشهر للوصول إلى اتفاق نهائى ، مما أظهر ذلك وكأنه إنذارا نهائيا لمصر والسودان لقبول النص المقترح من دول أعالى النيل السبعة .. وأنه فى حالة عدم موافقة مصر والسودان على النص الذى تقترحه الدول السبعة سوف يجرى عزلهما عن أى اتفاق بين دول الحوض بما يعنى فصلهما من مجلس وزراء النيل ...

*However, the Nile COM has set a period of six months to conclude the much-anticipated blueprint in what appears to be an ultimatum for Egypt and Sudan to accept a draft agreement that the other seven countries accepted, or risk isolation.*(source : Copyright © 2009 The East African. All rights reserved. Distributed by AllAfrica Global Media)

ويبدو أن الوضع بهذا الشكل قد أصبح خطيرا وشائكا بالنسبة للمفاوض المصرى والسودانى إلا إذا تدخلت عناية السماء ، أو عناية البيت الأبيض (أستغفر الله) .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أ/ عاطف هلال
> كان هناك اجتماعا لمجلس وزراء النيل nile comالأسبوع الماضى بالإسكندرية على أمل الوصول لإتفاق نهائى يرضى عنه دول أعالى النيل السبعة ودولتى المجرى والمصب السودان ومصر ... واختلف ممثلى الدول السبعة مع دولتى مصر والسودان .. وانتهى الإجتماع دون أى اتفاق ... وصرح وزير الرى والموارد المائية د. نصر الدين علام للمجتمعين بأن مصر لن تتنازل عن حقوقها التاريخية فى مياه النيل .. وترى دول أعالى النيل السبعة بأن تلك الحقوق التاريخية التى أقرتها اتفاقية مصر مع بريطانيا عام 1929 والإتفاقية المكملة لها التى وقعتها مصر مع السودان عام 1959 ، ووافقت بموجبها السودان على حق مصر فى استخدام 55.5 مليار متر مكعب من مياه النيل سنويا تمثل حوالى 87% من إجمالى إيراد النهر السنوى ، وأعطت بموجبها السودان لنفسها الحق فى استغلال 18.5 مليار متر مكعب سنويا من مياه النيل ... هما اتفاقيتان غير عادلتين وقديمتان منتهيتان ولاسند لهما .
> 
> والخلاف الواضح الذى استحال معه الإتفاق النهائى هو فى النص المقترح للمادة 14 ، حيث ترى الدول السبعة أن يكون نص المادة : " أن دول حوض النيل فى ظل روح التعاون المشترك تتفق على أن تعمل معا على ضمان الأمن المائى المستديم لكل دول الحوض ، بحيث لاتؤثر دولة بشكل واضح على الأمن المائى لأى دولة أخرى بحوض النيل " . فى حين ترى مصر والسودان أن تكون الجملة الأخيرة بالمادة بالنص التالى : " .... ، بحيث لاتؤثر دولة بشكل واضح ومعاكس على الأمن المائى وعلى حقوق الإستعمال الحالى لماء النيل لأى دولة من دول حوض النيل " ...
> 
> وكان نتيجة عدم الإتفاق على نص هذه المادة أن قرر مجلس وزراء النيل nile comالمنعقد بالإسكندرية إعطاء مهلة قدرها 6 أشهر للوصول إلى اتفاق نهائى ، مما أظهر ذلك وكأنه إنذارا نهائيا لمصر والسودان لقبول النص المقترح من دول أعالى النيل السبعة .. وأنه فى حالة عدم موافقة مصر والسودان على النص الذى تقترحه الدول السبعة سوف يجرى عزلهما عن أى اتفاق بين دول الحوض بما يعنى فصلهما من مجلس وزراء النيل ...
> 
> However, the nile com has set a period of six months to conclude the much-anticipated blueprint in what appears to be an ultimatum for egypt and sudan to accept a draft agreement that the other seven countries accepted, or risk isolation.(source : Copyright © 2009 the east african. All rights reserved. Distributed by allafrica global media)
> ويبدو أن الوضع بهذا الشكل قد أصبح خطيرا وشائكا بالنسبة للمفاوض المصرى والسودانى إلا إذا تدخلت عناية السماء ، أو عناية البيت الأبيض (أستغفر الله) .
> __________________


اشكرك يا استاذى العزيز على استشعارك بالخطر وياليت السادة المسئولين عن أمننا المائى يكونوا على نفس المستوى ولا يكونوا ممن يحترفون الكلمات التى لا تتعدى أفواههم فى الأجتماعات التى تنتهى بأحتساء فناجين القهوة المفتخرة .
الدول الأفريقية يجب أن نعاملها بعقلية متطورة ولا نظل فى حلم الماضى بأننا الأوائل والجميع فى أفريقيا خلفنا . 
وأتمنى ألا تكزن الخلافات قد عادت مرة أخرى بين مصر والسودان بخصوص مياه النيل 
كتب نبيل شرف الدين من القاهرة: وسط أجواء تحاصرها خلافات مكتومة إختتم وزراء دول حوض نهر النيل، إجتماعهم في مدينة الإسكندرية الساحلية شمال مصر، وسط أنباء عن نية دول منابع النيل إنشاء مجموعة من السدود التي ستؤثر على حصة مصر من المياه، وهو ما تعترض عليه القاهرة بشدة، وتسبب في خلافات حادة أثناء الاجتماع. ولم يفلح الوزراء في ختام اجتماعهم في التوصل إلى تسوية لأبرز نقاط الخلاف حول الاتفاقية الإطارية لمبادرة حوض النيل، لكنهم اتفقوا على الاستمرار في المفاوضات والتشاور لمدة ستة شهور مقبلة. وشهدت الجلسة الختامية واقعة لها دلالتها التي تشير إلى حجم وطبيعة تلك الخلافات بين مواقف الوزراء حول بنود الاتفاقية الإطارية، إذ خرج وزير الري السوداني جمال علي من الاجتماع قبيل انتهائه، وكان منفعلاً بشكل واضح، ثم لحق به نظيره المصري محمد نصر الدين علام، وقال له "أرجوك متزعلش مني" ، وعقب ذلك جلس الوزيران في أحد أركان قاعة الفندق وظلا يتبادلان الحديث في حضور معظم أعضاء الوفد المرافق للوزير السوداني، وأحال رجال الأمن دون وصول أي من الصحافيين إلى الوزيرين حينها. وفي تصريحات مقتضبة قال وزير الموارد المائية والري المصري
وأتمنى أن نستطيع إيجاد حل يرضى جميع الأطراف خلال الستة أشهر القادمة للحفاظ على أمننا المائى القومى 
ل


> لجنة لحسم نقاط الخلاف بين دول حوض النيل خلال *٦ ‬شهور أخبار اليوم اعلن الدكتور مفيد شهاب وزير* ‬الشئون القانونية والمجالس النيابية ان* ‬المؤتمر الوزاري لدول حوض النيل الذي عقد بالاسكندرية نجح في التوصل الي تشكيل لجنة برئاسة مصر لاستمرار المفاوضات خلال *٦ ‬شهور لحسم...


وأنا مع ىالمفاوض المصرى فى تمسكه بموقفه ورفض التوقيع على الإطار القانوني والمؤسسي لمبادرة حوض النيل إلا بإذا تضمنن البند (14) من الاتفاقية الخاص بالأمن المائي نصا صريحا يقضى بتأمين حصتها من مياه النيل، وأن يتضمن البند (8) الخاص بالإخطار المسبق عن أي مشروعات تقوم بها دول أعالي النيل، اتباع إجراءات البنك الدولي في هذا الشأن صراحة، مع إدراج هذه الإجراءات في نص الاتفاقية وليس بالملاحق الخاصة بها.
إلى جانب تعديل البند (34 أ وب) بحيث تصدر جميع القرارات الخاصة بتعديل أي من بنود الاتفاقية أو الملاحق بالإجماع وليس بالأغلبية،
اشكرك استاذى العزيز وكل عام وأنت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

دول المنبع لنهر النيل بدون أستثناء تعانى من المشاكل الناتجة عن طبيعة الحكم فى هذه البلاد وأنتشار القبلية والحروب الأهلية والتطهير العرقى الذى يتم بين أبناء هذه الدول بوضوح .
ومع أن هذه الدول إذا أحسنت التعامل مع مواردها وثرواتها الطبيعية فأنها ستكون فى مصاف الدول الغنية إلا أن أنظمة الحكم فيها بسلوكها البعيد عن الحضارة والديموقراطية يجعلها من الدول الفقيرة التى لا تستطيع أن توفر الحاجات الأساسية لمواطنيها .
وهنا يأتى دور مصر فى الإستغلال الإيجابى لمتطلبات هذه الدول فى المساعدة فى إقامة المشاريع التنموية بدلاً من ترك الباب مفتوحاً على مصرعيه لإسرائيل وباقى الدول التى تعلن أن هدفها مساعدة هذه الدول بينما الهدف الأسمى الغير معلن هو نهر النيل وعزل مصر والسودان وجعلهم تحت رحمة هذه الحكومات .
أتمنى أن يكون السادة المسئولين قد أعدوا عدتهم ليقدموا لهذه الدول شىءً حقيقياً قبل أن ينتهى موعد الستة أشهر المحددة للأجتماع وزراء خارجية المياه لهذه الدول حتى نضمن حصتنا كاملة فى ماء النيل ولا نضطر لأى إجراءات لا نتمناها ولا تتمناها هذه الدول وأن كان الكيان الصهيونى يتمناها .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخشى على محالصيلنا الزراعية التقليدية التى أشتهرت بها مصر على مر الزمان خاصة بعد تراجع محصول القطن المصرى وتراجعت جودته الأن المحاصيل التقليدية كقصب السكر والأرز يجرى بحث زراعتهم بحجة الإقلاب من أستهلاك ماء النيل . أرى بدلاً من ذلك تطوير زراعة هذه المحاصيل .
حل أزمة مياه نهر النيل في فبراير المقبل وزير الري في حوار لـ الأهرام‏:‏ مبارك يستعرض الاستراتيجية الجديدة للري خلال أيام مجلس الشعب يقر قانون النيل الموحد في دورته الجديدة
7 أغسطس 2009
تابع لقسم اخبار مصر بواسطة osama الوقت 3:14 ص

في كلمات محددة حول أزمة نهر النيل‏;‏ أكد الدكتور محمد نصر الدين علام وزير الموارد المائية والري أن هذه الأزمة سوف تنتهي في فبراير المقبل بتوقيع اتفاقية دول حوض النيل في شرم الشيخ‏,‏ بعد الاتفاق بين اللجان الفنية‏,‏ علي تقريب وجهات النظر حول النقاط الخلافية بين الدول خلال الأشهر الستة المقبلة‏.‏

وقال الوزير ـ في حديث لـالأهرام ـ إن الوزارة انتهت من إعداد استراتيجية جديدة للري والصرف في مصر سوف يستعرضها الرئيس حسني مبارك خلال أيام‏,‏ وهي تتعلق بتغيير نظام الري السطحي‏,‏ ووقف العقوبات علي النيل‏,‏ وتقليل مساحة المحاصيل الأكثر استهلاكا للمياه كالأرز‏,‏ وقصب السكر‏.‏

وأشار الوزير إلي أن الاختلاف بين دول نهر النيل ينحصر في ثلاثة بنود فقط بعد الاتفاق علي‏39‏ بندا‏,‏ وهذه البنود تتعلق بالإخطار المسبق قبل قيام أي مشروعات‏,‏ وتوفير الأمن المائي للدول‏,‏ والتصويت علي القرارات بالإجماع وليس بالأغلبية‏.‏

وأوضح الدكتور نصر الدين علام أنه ستغادر القاهرة الثلاثاء المقبل بعثة علي درجة كبيرة من الخبرة في المياه والري لزيارة تنزانيا‏,‏ وكينيا‏,‏ وأوغندا لدراسة احتياجاتها المائية‏,‏ وإمكان إنشاء آبار جديدة‏,‏ وإقامة بعض المنشآت الصغيرة‏,‏ بما لا يؤثر علي حصتنا من مياه النيل‏.‏

علي جانب آخر‏,‏ قال الوزير إن وزارته سوف تتقدم بخمسة تشريعات جديدة إلي مجلس الشعب في دورته الجديدة‏,‏ وهي تتعلق بمشروع قانون النيل الموحد‏,‏ وحماية المياه السطحية والجوفية من التلوث‏.‏

المصدر : جريدة الاهرام

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخشى على محالصيلنا الزراعية التقليدية التى أشتهرت بها مصر على مر الزمان خاصة بعد تراجع محصول القطن المصرى وتراجعت جودته الأن المحاصيل التقليدية كقصب السكر والأرز يجرى بحث زراعتهم بحجة الإقلاب من أستهلاك ماء النيل . أرى بدلاً من ذلك تطوير زراعة هذه المحاصيل .
حل أزمة مياه نهر النيل في فبراير المقبل وزير الري في حوار لـ الأهرام‏:‏ مبارك يستعرض الاستراتيجية الجديدة للري خلال أيام مجلس الشعب يقر قانون النيل الموحد في دورته الجديدة
7 أغسطس 2009
تابع لقسم اخبار مصر بواسطة osama الوقت 3:14 ص

في كلمات محددة حول أزمة نهر النيل‏;‏ أكد الدكتور محمد نصر الدين علام وزير الموارد المائية والري أن هذه الأزمة سوف تنتهي في فبراير المقبل بتوقيع اتفاقية دول حوض النيل في شرم الشيخ‏,‏ بعد الاتفاق بين اللجان الفنية‏,‏ علي تقريب وجهات النظر حول النقاط الخلافية بين الدول خلال الأشهر الستة المقبلة‏.‏

وقال الوزير ـ في حديث لـالأهرام ـ إن الوزارة انتهت من إعداد استراتيجية جديدة للري والصرف في مصر سوف يستعرضها الرئيس حسني مبارك خلال أيام‏,‏ وهي تتعلق بتغيير نظام الري السطحي‏,‏ ووقف العقوبات علي النيل‏,‏ وتقليل مساحة المحاصيل الأكثر استهلاكا للمياه كالأرز‏,‏ وقصب السكر‏.‏

وأشار الوزير إلي أن الاختلاف بين دول نهر النيل ينحصر في ثلاثة بنود فقط بعد الاتفاق علي‏39‏ بندا‏,‏ وهذه البنود تتعلق بالإخطار المسبق قبل قيام أي مشروعات‏,‏ وتوفير الأمن المائي للدول‏,‏ والتصويت علي القرارات بالإجماع وليس بالأغلبية‏.‏

وأوضح الدكتور نصر الدين علام أنه ستغادر القاهرة الثلاثاء المقبل بعثة علي درجة كبيرة من الخبرة في المياه والري لزيارة تنزانيا‏,‏ وكينيا‏,‏ وأوغندا لدراسة احتياجاتها المائية‏,‏ وإمكان إنشاء آبار جديدة‏,‏ وإقامة بعض المنشآت الصغيرة‏,‏ بما لا يؤثر علي حصتنا من مياه النيل‏.‏

علي جانب آخر‏,‏ قال الوزير إن وزارته سوف تتقدم بخمسة تشريعات جديدة إلي مجلس الشعب في دورته الجديدة‏,‏ وهي تتعلق بمشروع قانون النيل الموحد‏,‏ وحماية المياه السطحية والجوفية من التلوث‏.‏

المصدر : جريدة الاهرام

----------


## سيد جعيتم

زير الرى: مصر تواجه تحديات كبيرة بسبب «نقص المياه».. وتزايد الاستهلاك لا يسمح باستكمال استصلاح الأراضى الصحراوية

  كتب   متولى سالم    ٤/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩

اعترف الدكتور محمد نصر الدين علام، وزير الموارد المائية والرى، بأن مصر تواجه تحديات مائية كبيرة، على الصعيدين الخارجى والداخلى، بسبب أرجعه إلى «نقص موارد مصر المائية»، مقابل تزايد احتياجات الاستهلاك المحلى، سواء لأغراض الزراعة أو مياه الشرب أو أغراض الصناعة، بالإضافة الى ارتفاع معدلات التلوث فى المجارى المائية.

وقال الوزير، خلال حفل الإفطار الذى أقامه أمس الأول للعاملين بوزارة الرى: «نحن نواجه تحديات داخلية وخارجية كثيرة، ولكن تحديات الداخل هى الأصعب، حيث أصبحت الترع والمصارف مقالب زبالة للدولة، ومستودعاً للصرف الصحى والصناعى، نأكل ونشرب منها والجميع مستمر حتى تحدث مصيبة، والمصارف أصبحت مزابل، واستوطنت الأمراض فى الترع والمصارف، وأصبحت المجارى المائية بؤرة لإقامة مزارع الأسماك، وتحولت المياه الجوفية إلى مصدر رئيسى يخدم المنتجعات السياحية».

وأضاف: «معدلات التعديات على نهر النيل زادت بشكل مخز، حتى أصبحنا نحتاج إلى كل موظفى الوزارة ليرصدوا التعديات على النهر وحده، بل إن أعدادهم مجتمعين لن تكفى»، مشيراً إلى أن ما تم رصده مؤخراً من تعديات على النهر تجاوز «٢٠ ألف حالة تعدٍ».

وأوضح علام أنه تم إلغاء نظام المناوبة، وتمت سرقة بوابات الترع.. وفى ظل هذا الفساد – حسب تعبيره - فهناك بطالة مقنعة داخل الوزارة تصل إلى «٤٠ ألف موظف وعامل»، وفى نفس الوقت نحتاج لكوادر مدربة، لكن «لا نجدها».

ولفت الوزير إلى التصريحات الحكومية التى تؤكد اعتزام الحكومة استصلاح ٣.٤ مليون فدان فى الأراضى الصحراوية، مؤكداً أن مصر تستهلك مياهاً بصورة متزايدة لا تسمح بالمضى فى الاستصلاح فى ظل عدم الاهتمام بالموارد المائية.

وقال علام موجهاً حديثه إلى العاملين بالرى: «الوزارة بيتعمل لها ألف حساب، لأن مسؤولياتها جسيمة، ويجب أن تلقى الاحترام اللازم». موضحاًً أنها كانت فيما مضى إحدى الوزارات التى إذا «تفوهت» الكل استمع لها، وكان مرصوداً لها أكبر ميزانية على مستوى الوزارات، لكنها وصلت الآن إلى «حال آخر تماماً».

وأضاف «رواتب العاملين متدنية، والمشروعات التى تباشرها وزارة الرى تعمل من خلال ميزانية ضعيفة جداً، وأصبح هناك تمييز بين رواتب مهندسى القاهرة (الوزارة) ومهندسى المحافظات».

وتابع علام: «بعد يوم من تقلدى شرف الوزارة أصدرت أوامر بتسوية الحوافز، وأصبح مهندسو الأقاليم يعاملون نفس معاملة مهندسى القاهرة، وقمنا بتثبيت المهندسين الذين يعملون منذ سنوات دون طائل، وكان الموظف يعمل فى قطاع ضخم ويتعامل فى أموال بالملايين، فى حين أنه يعمل على ساركى، يتم خصم يوم من راتبه فى حالة غيابه عن العمل».

وقال الوزير: «عندنا مهندسون عمرهم ما شافوا طيارة، ووضعهم سيئ للغاية، لذا فقد كان الواقع لا يسمح بأى تأخير، لأن (الرى) لن تعود إلى سابق عهدها كوزارة سيادية، إلا إذا احترم الإنسان»، مشيراً إلى أنه تمت الموافقة على حصول الوزارة على درجات مالية جديدة لشغل مناصب فى الوزارة سيقتصر تخصيصها على أبناء وزارة الرى.

وأعلن علام موافقة الحكومة على تعديل وضع المهندسين بعد أن وصلوا إلى وضع مخز، فأى مهندس رى يعمل خارج الوزارة يتقاضى ثلاثة أضعاف راتبه فى أقل مكان فى «السوق».

وقرر الوزير فى نهاية حديثه المقتضب والمكثف فى الوقت نفسه صرف شهر مكافأة لجميع العاملين.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

نقلاً عن جريدة الجمهورية الصادرة اليوم

اعتراف خطير لوزير الري علي الإفطار:
تجاوزنا حصتنا من النيل "بمليارات" وأمامنا 5 أعوام لنعود لها
المصارف والترع أصبحت في منتهي السوء واستوطنتها الأمراض
20 ألف حالة تعد علي النهر وما لا نعلمه أكثر بكثير
كتب - عصم الشيخ:
أكد نصر الدين علام وزير الموارد المائية والري ان مسئوليات الوزارة جسيمة وتغير حالها الآن بصورة كبيرة فرواتب العاملين تدنت والمشروعات التي تباشرها الوزارة تعمل من ميزانية ضعيفة جدا كما أصبح هناك تمييز بين رواتب مهندسي القاهرة ومهندسي المحافظات ونتيجة لذلك أصدرنا أوامر بتسوية الحوافز بين مهندسي القاهرة الأقاليم بجانب تثبيت المهندسين الذين يعملون منذ سنوات طويلة مشيرا إلي أن أوضاع المهندسين سيئة للغاية.. فجر الوزير مفاجأة بالقول ان مصر تعدت حصتها المائية المقررة من نهر النيل ب "مليارات" وحتي نعود لحصتنا المائية أمامنا 5 أعوام.
قال علام خلال حفل افطار الري أول أمس موجها حديثه إلي العاملين بالري ان الوزارة مسئولياتها جسيمة. ويجب أن تلقي الاحترام اللازم. وأنها كانت فيما مضي إحدي الوزارات التي إذا "تفوهت" الكل استمع لها. وكان مرصوداً لها أكبر ميزانية علي مستوي الوزارات. ووصلنا الآن إلي أن حال آخر تماما. فرواتب العاملين تدنت. والمشروعات التي تباشرها وزارة الري تعمل من ميزانية ضعيفة جدا. وأصبح هناك تمييز بين رواتب مهندسي القاهرة ومهندسي المحافظات. لذا فبعد يوم من تقلدي شرف الوزارة أصدرت أوامر بتسوية الحوافز. وأصبح مهندسو الأقاليم يعاملون نفس معاملة مهندسي القاهرة. وقمنا بتثبيت المهندسين الذين يعملون منذ سنوات دون طائل.
أوضح علام ان الوزارة تواجه تحديات داخلية وخارجية كثيرة. ولكن تحديات الداخل هي الأصعب. فشبكة الصرف أصبحت جزءا مهملا لا أهمية له. والمصارف والترع أصبحت سيئة للغاية. واستوطنت الأمراض بها. وأصبحت المجاري السمكية بؤرة لمزارع الأسماك. والمياه الجوفية هي المصدر الرئيسي للمنتجعات السياحية. وزادت معدلات التعديات علي النهر بشكل مخز. حتي أصبحنا نحتاج كل موظفي الوزارة حتي يرصدوا التعديات علي النهر وحده. بل ان أعدادهم مجتمعين لن تكفي. فما تم تسجيله مؤخرا 20 ألف حالة تعد. وأنا علي يقين بأن ما لا نعلمه أكثر مما نعلمه. كما تم إلغاء نظام المناوبة. وتمت سرقة بوابات الترع.. وفي ظل هذا الفساد فهناك بطالة مقنعة داخل الوزارة تصل إلي 40 ألف موظف وعامل. وفي نفس الوقت نحتاج لكوادر مدربة ولا نجدها.
ولفت الوزير إلي التصريحات الحكومية التي تؤكد علي اعتزام الحكومة استصلاح 3.4 مليون فدان في الأراضي الصحراوية في حين أننا نستهلك مياها لا تسمح بالمضي في الاستصلاح. معلنا عن موافقة الحكومة علي تعديل وضع المهندسين بعد أن وصلوا إلي وضع مخز. فأي مهندس ري يعمل خارج الوزارة يتقاضي ثلاثة أضعاف راتبه في أقل مكان في سوق العمل.
قرر علام في نهاية حديثه المقتضب والمكثف صرف شهر مكافأة لجميع العاملين بالوزارة بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أذكركم بأن الموضوع لم يكن عن نهر النيل وموارد مصر المائية فقط وإنما كان عن الأمن القومى المائى العربى بصفة عامة .والأن ظهرت المشاكل بوضوح حيث تسيطر نركيا على المياه الواردة لسوريا والعرق مما أدى لأتساع نسبة بوار الأرض الزراعية والتصحر خاصة بالعرق .
والأن أقدم لكم ما نقلته فى هذ الصدد .
وقعت سورية وتركيا والعراق في ختام الاجتماع الثلاثي لوزراء البيئة والري في أنقرة الخميس على محضر اجتماع وزاري للتعاون في مجال المياه ومواجهة الجفاف الذي تعاني منه المنطقة.

وتضمن محضر الاجتماع الذي وقعه المهندس نادر البني وزير الري ووزير البيئة والغابات التركي فيصل ار أوغلو ووزير المصادر المائية العراقي عبد اللطيف جمال رشيد اتفاق الأطراف الثلاثة على دراسة وضع محطات القياس المائية الموجودة في الدول الثلاث والعمل على صيانتها وإنشاء محطات قياس جديدة عند الضرورة كما تم الاتفاق على تشكيل فريق فني مشترك للعمل من اجل تسوية القضايا الفنية وإجراء دراسات ميدانية وتقديم برامج تطبيقية للوزراء من أجل الموافقة عليها قبل نهاية العام الحالي.

واتفقت الدول الثلاث على تبادل المعلومات المائية والمناخية بما فيها التغييرات الفصلية وإنشاء قاعدة معلومات مشتركة وتشكيل فريق من الخبراء من اجل هذه الغاية.

كما اتفقوا على تنظيم دورة تدريبية في الاستشعار عن بعد في مجال المياه ومراقبة الأحوال الجوية والمناخية والمائية ومستوى مياه نهري دجلة والفرات وتقييم اثار فترات الجفاف والتغييرات المناخية على مصادر المياه.

وتقرر مواصلة الدورات التدريبية حول التخطيط والتطبيق والتشغيل المائي ومشاريع تطوير المصادر المائية والتركيز على اثار التغييرات المناخية والظروف الجوية على المياه.

وتركز الاجتماع الثلاثي حول مسألة تدفق مياه نهري دجلة والفرات والحلول الممكنة لمعالجة نقص الموارد المائية في الدول الثلاث.

كما ناقش الوزراء خلال الاجتماع سبل العمل والتعاون المشترك لادارة الموارد المائية المشتركة واجراءات انشاء محطة مشتركة لقياس حجم المياه في هذين النهرين ومراقبة تأثير التغييرات الجوية على مجراهما وتطوير التعاون المائي وتذبذب الإطلاقات المائية خلال الموسم الحالي اضافة الى تبادل المعلومات الهيدرولوجية والمناخية المتعلقة بالنهرين واجراء متابعة مشتركة لحجم مياه النهرين المطلقة من قبل تركيا في المواسم الأربعة وتحديد ودراسة آثار الجفاف والتغيرات المناخية في الأحواض والمناطق الزراعية المحيطة بهذين النهرين وكذلك نتائج الاجتماعات الوزارية والفنية السابقة.

وأكد الوزراء الثلاثة خلال الاجتماع الذي سادته اجواء التعاون ان عودة الحوار على المستوى الوزاري للدول الثلاث دليل على عزم هذه الدول على إحلال الحوار المباشر في حل القضايا المائية لنهري دجلة والفرات وهي دليل التحسن والتطور في العلاقات.

وقال الوزير البني في كلمته خلال الاجتماع ان سورية مررت نحو 69 بالمئة من واردات مياه نهر الفرات القادمة إليها من تركيا بدلا من 58 بالمئة وهي الكمية المتفق عليها مع العراق داعيا الجميع إلى السعي معا من اجل تلبية الاحتياجات المائية لشعوب الدول الثلاث.

واوضح البني ان الواردات المائية الى سورية من تركيا خلال الأشهر الأحد عشر الماضية كانت بمعدل 400 متر مكعب في الثانية وما اتفق عليه عام 1987 هو 500 متر مكعب في الثانية مشيرا الى ان الدول الثلاث تواجه حاليا تحديا كبيرا في إدارة مواردها المائية وكفاية واستدامة هذه الموارد.

واشار البني الى ان هذا الاجتماع الثلاثي يعتبر قفزة في مجال العمل المشترك لخدمة التنمية المستدامة لشعوب المنطقة واستثمار مواردها المائية المشتركة .

واستعرض البني في كلمته اللقاءات التي عقدتها الاطراف الثلاثة حول المياه بدءا من اجتماع انطاليا عام 2007 مرورا بالاجتماع الفني الذي عقد في دمشق في العام نفسه والاجتماع الوزاري الثلاثي الثاني الذي عقد في دمشق ايضا مشيرا الى الدورات المشتركة التي أقيمت وستقام في سورية قريبا بخصوص الإدارة المتكاملة للمياه.

من جانبه قال الوزير التركي اوغلو في كلمته ان تركيا وسورية والعراق تتعرض لموجة من الجفاف منذ عام 2006 بسبب التأثيرات السلبية لارتفاع درجة الحرارة الكوني مشيرا الى ان بلاده أطلقت كميات اكبر من المياه من سد أتاتورك في نهر الفرات لسد النقص الحاصل ومساعدة جارتيها سورية والعراق.

وأشار اوغلو الى ان انخفاض كميات المياه في نهري دجلة والفرات خلال السنوات الثلاث الماضيةتراجع مستوى المياه في سد أتاتورك.

بدوره اشار الوزير العراقي رشيد الى معاناة بلاده من الجفاف وانخفاض كميات المياه الواردة في نهري دجلة والفرات مطالبا برفع كميات المياه التي تنساب في نهر الفرات.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

«واشنطن بوست»: مشاريع مشتركة بين الأردن وإسرائيل لتفادى أزمة المياه

  كتب   واشنطن - أمريكا إن أرابيك    ٦/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩

ذكرت صحيفة «واشنطن بوست» الأمريكية أن النقص الحاد فى المياه فى بعض مناطق الشرق الأوسط دفع الأردن وإسرائيل إلى إطلاق مشروعات مشتركة لتجنب حدوث أزمة فى المياه يُتوقع أن تتعرض لها المنطقة خلال السنوات المقبلة.

وقالت الصحيفة إن هذه المشروعات تتضمن إنشاء خط أنابيب يصل العاصمة الأردنية عمان قادما من احتياطى المياه الجوفية بمنطقة الديسى جنوب الأردن، إضافة إلى شبكة ممتدة من محطات تحلية مياه البحر تقوم إسرائيل بإنشائها بطول ساحل البحر المتوسط.

ومخزون الديسى هو عبارة عن مخزون مياه جوفية أردنى غير متجدد، يُتوقع نضوبه فى خلال ٥٠ عاما، فى حال البدء فى استهلاكه.

وأضافت الصحيفة فى تقريرها أن «البلدين يدفعان من أجل تحرك بشأن الفكرة القديمة الخاصة بقطع طريق بطول ١١٠ أميال شمال البحر الأحمر نحو البحر الميت، وسوف يتم إرسال حوالى ٢ بليون متر مكعب من المياه، أى حوالى نصف تريليون جالون، من خلال شبكة من الأنابيب أو الأنفاق سنويا، بعضها ستتم تحليته فى الطريق، وبعضها سيتم استخدامه لعكس الانخفاض المستمر منذ عقود فى مستوى مياه البحر الميت».

وينخفض مستوى البحر الميت بمعدل ٣ أقدام سنويا بسبب السدود الإسرائيلية العديدة المقامة على النهر، فى حين تمنع إسرائيل الأردن من إقامة سدود على النهر. وقالت الصحيفة إن «الأردن وإسرائيل تتعرضان غالبا لضغوط الدول الغربية والمنظمات الدولية للتعاون باسم السلام العربى الإسرائيلى، وتعد المياه أحد المجالات التى يحدث فيها الضغط فى الاتجاه الآخر، حيث يدفع البلدان بشكل سريع باتجاه قناة ربط البحر الأحمر بالبحر الميت، فى حين يدفع المراقبون من الخارج باتجاه كبح هذا المشروع».

وأضاف تقرير الصحيفة أن الأردن تعتبر هذا القناة مسألة مركزية فى استقرار إمداداتها من المياه على المدى الطويل، كما أعلنت هذا الربيع عن خطط للمضى فى هذا المشروع، كما أعلنت إسرائيل أنها ستنضم إلى الأردن فى المرحلة الأولى، رغم مطالبة منظمات دولية، منها البنك الدولى ومنظمات بيئة، بعدم الإسراع فى المشروع قبل إجراء الدراسات الكافية، خوفا من عواقب بيئية سيئة.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

سبق أن أشرنا للدور الإسرائيلى مع دول المنبع لنهر النيل وأنقل لكم ما جاء بجريدة المصرى اليوم 6/9/2009
يبرمان يواصل جولته الأفريقية ويغازل دول حوض النيل بتعزيز العلاقات السياسية والاقتصادية

  كتب   محمد عبد العاطى ووكالات الأنباء    ٦/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩

واصل وزير الخارجية الإسرائيلى أفيجدور ليبرمان جولته فى عدد من دول حوض النيل، وهى الجولة التى وصفها مراقبون بأنها ترمى إلى مواجهة تنامى النفوذ الإيرانى فى المنطقة.

يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذى انتقد فيه قيادى بارز فى الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى اهمال مصر علاقاتها مع دول حوض النيل، مما نتج عنه تحول استراتيجيتها للحفاظ على حصتها من مياه النيل إلى أمن قومى.

ويدل اختيار الدول التى سيزورها الوزير الإسرائيلى، فى خطوة غير مسبوقة، على رغبة إسرائيل فى الاعتماد على حلفاء، سيعود تعزيز علاقاتها معهم بالفائدة عليها.

وعلق دبلوماسى غربى معتمد فى نيروبى على الموضوع بالقول إن «زيارة الرئيس الإيرانى محمود أحمدى نجاد إلى نيروبى فى فبراير الماضى أزعجت الإسرائيليين كثيرا».

وذكر المصدر أن إسرائيل حريصة دائما «على تشكيل حلف مضاد وراء حدود العالم العربى المحيط بها»، مع كينيا وأوغندا على غرار إثيوبيا والهند وتركيا والولايات المتحدة وآسيا الوسطى، التى زارها ليبرمان أخيرا.

وافادت وزارة الخارجية الإسرائيلية بأنه «سيتم التطرق إلى المسألة الإيرانية خلال هذه الزيارة فى ضوء الجهود التى تبذلها إيران لتثبيت أقدامها فى المنطقة والعمل فيها».

وفى نيروبى، وقع ليبرمان على اتفاقية شراكة لإدارة المياه.

وأكد الوزير الإسرائيلى أن بلاده «ستواصل دعم التنمية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية فى كينيا، خصوصا عبر تدريب عاملين متخصصين فى مجال الماء والزراعة والأمن».

وعلق سفير إسرائيل فى نيروبى جاكوب كيدار قائلا إنه «منذ استقلال كينيا سنة ١٩٦٣، شاركت إسرائيل فى تعاون وثيق جدا فى مجالات الزراعة والطب والأمن». ومعروف أن ضباطا إسرائيليين ساهموا فى تدريب القوات الخاصة فى كينيا وأوغندا.

من جانبه انتقد الدكتور سمير رضوان، عضو المجلس الأعلى للسياسات بالحزب الوطنى، مستشار هيئة الاستثمار، «إهمال مصر علاقاتها مع دول حوض النيل، مما نتج عنه تحول استراتيجياتها للحفاظ على حصتها من مياه النيل إلى أمن قومى».

وقال رضوان فى تصريح خاص لـ «المصرى اليوم» إن «مصر أهملت أفريقيا والتى تمثل خطرا دائما على حصتها من المياه القادمة من الجنوب».

وأضاف أن «تركيز إسرائيل على مياه النيل بدأ يؤتى ثماره، خاصة بعد عمليات الترويج لفكرة حصول مصر على حصة أكبر من نصيبها المحدد».

----------


## atefhelal

فيما يلى ملخص النشرة الشهرية عن الشهر الحالى الصادرة عن مركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس وزراء مصر . وتشير النشرة إلى تقرير يناقش ندرة موارد المياه بمصر ، ويتكون التقرير من 3 فصول . يعرض الفصل الأول إلى الوضع العالمى بالنسبة لندرة موارد المياه الصالحة للإستخدامات المنزلية والزراعية والصناعية . ويعرض الفصل الثانى إجمالى موارد المياه بمصر . أما الفصل الثالث فيعرض لخطة مصر وجهودها فى التعامل مع أزمة المياه المتوقعة .

وقد أوضح التقرير أن 30 دولة بالعالم وصلت إلى تحت خط الفقر المائى ، من بينهم 15 دولة عربية ( الأردن – موريتانيا – العراق – جيبوتى – تونس - - ليبيا – مراكش – مصر ... الخ بالترتيب ) . ووفرة المياه أو عدمها بالمتر المكعب كمتوسط سنوى لنصيب الفرد ليس هو المقياس  الحاكم وحده لتحديد الموقف المائى لأى دولة بالنسبة لخط الفقر المائى .. ولكن معيار الجودة يوضع أيضا فى الإعتبار عند حساب الموارد المائية الصالحة للإستخدام الآدمى  (منزلى وزراعى وصناعى) . ويخضع تحديد صلاحية المياه إلى مقياس دولى معيارى معتمد يتدرج من صفر إلى 100 طبقا لدرجة مطابقة مواصفات المياه للإستخدام الآدمى من ناحية الخواص  الكيميائية والفيزيائية ، حيث يشير الرقم "صفر" إلى انعدام صلاحية المياه لأى استخدام آدمى ، ويشير الرقم "100" إلى أعلى صلاحية وأعلى جودة للمياه .. وتحددت صلاحية وجودة موارد المياه بمصر بالرقم "59" طبقا لهذا المقياس من بين 231 دولة خضعت لقياسات هذا المؤشر . 

ويشير التقرير أن إيراد نهر النيل السنوى يمثل 86.7% من إجمالى موارد المياه بمصر (عام 2006) . وأن متوسط نصيب الفرد السنوى من إجمالى موارد المياه بمصر كان 2604 متر مكعب عام 1947 ، وصل إلى 860 متر مكعب عام  2003 (1000 متر مكعب هو خط الفقر المائى) . ويتوقع التقرير وصول هذا المتوسط إلى 582 متر مكعب عام 2025 .. !


 
وتستهلك الزراعة فى مصر 83.3% من إجمالى موارد المياه (العام المالى 2007/2008) ، والإستخدامات المنزلية 11.8% ، والإستخدامات الصناعية 1.7% . وتستخدم مصر 700 محطة مياه لمعالجة المياه بغرض الشرب وباقى الإستخدامات المنزلية (2006/2007) بالمقارنة إلى 457 محطة عام 2003/ 2004 .. ووصل إجمالى تكلفة معالجة المياه بين عامى 2003/2004 و 2007/2008 إلى 11.2 مليار جنيه ..... ويتوقع التقرير احتياجات مصر من المياه لأغراض الزراعة أن تصل إلى 86.2 مليار متر مكعب عام 2017 .

----------


## om faisal

ارجو مناقشة الموضوع بشكل اعم
ليشمل كل دول الوطن العربي بما فيها الصومال وجزر القمر وموريتانيا
وحبذا لو شارك فيه متخصصون وعلماء

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فيما يلى ملخص النشرة الشهرية عن الشهر الحالى الصادرة عن مركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس وزراء مصر . وتشير النشرة إلى تقرير يناقش ندرة موارد المياه بمصر ، ويتكون التقرير من 3 فصول . يعرض الفصل الأول إلى الوضع العالمى بالنسبة لندرة موارد المياه الصالحة للإستخدامات المنزلية والزراعية والصناعية . ويعرض الفصل الثانى إجمالى موارد المياه بمصر . أما الفصل الثالث فيعرض لخطة مصر وجهودها فى التعامل مع أزمة المياه المتوقعة .
> 
> وقد أوضح التقرير أن 30 دولة بالعالم وصلت إلى تحت خط الفقر المائى ، من بينهم 15 دولة عربية ( الأردن – موريتانيا – العراق – جيبوتى – تونس - - ليبيا – مراكش – مصر ... الخ بالترتيب ) . ووفرة المياه أو عدمها بالمتر المكعب كمتوسط سنوى لنصيب الفرد ليس هو المقياس  الحاكم وحده لتحديد الموقف المائى لأى دولة بالنسبة لخط الفقر المائى .. ولكن معيار الجودة يوضع أيضا فى الإعتبار عند حساب الموارد المائية الصالحة للإستخدام الآدمى  (منزلى وزراعى وصناعى) . ويخضع تحديد صلاحية المياه إلى مقياس دولى معيارى معتمد يتدرج من صفر إلى 100 طبقا لدرجة مطابقة مواصفات المياه للإستخدام الآدمى من ناحية الخواص  الكيميائية والفيزيائية ، حيث يشير الرقم "صفر" إلى انعدام صلاحية المياه لأى استخدام آدمى ، ويشير الرقم "100" إلى أعلى صلاحية وأعلى جودة للمياه .. وتحددت صلاحية وجودة موارد المياه بمصر بالرقم "59" طبقا لهذا المقياس من بين 231 دولة خضعت لقياسات هذا المؤشر . 
> 
> ويشير التقرير أن إيراد نهر النيل السنوى يمثل 86.7% من إجمالى موارد المياه بمصر (عام 2006) . وأن متوسط نصيب الفرد السنوى من إجمالى موارد المياه بمصر كان 2604 متر مكعب عام 1947 ، وصل إلى 860 متر مكعب عام  2003 (1000 متر مكعب هو خط الفقر المائى) . ويتوقع التقرير وصول هذا المتوسط إلى 582 متر مكعب عام 2025 .. !
> 
> 
>  
> وتستهلك الزراعة فى مصر 83.3% من إجمالى موارد المياه (العام المالى 2007/2008) ، والإستخدامات المنزلية 11.8% ، والإستخدامات الصناعية 1.7% . وتستخدم مصر 700 محطة مياه لمعالجة المياه بغرض الشرب وباقى الإستخدامات المنزلية (2006/2007) بالمقارنة إلى 457 محطة عام 2003/ 2004 .. ووصل إجمالى تكلفة معالجة المياه بين عامى 2003/2004 و 2007/2008 إلى 11.2 مليار جنيه ..... ويتوقع التقرير احتياجات مصر من المياه لأغراض الزراعة أن تصل إلى 86.2 مليار متر مكعب عام 2017 .





 
إذا كان هذا هو الحال بعد بناء السد العالى فماذا يا ترى كان سيكون الحال لو لم نبنى السد العالى فى الستينيات من السد العالى؟!


وأدينا بنينا السد بعد ما أممنا قناة السويس علشان خاطر عيون السد وكلنا علقه فى 56 بسبب تأميمنا للقناة واللى كانت راجعه أكيد لمصر فى 69 زى ما رجعت هونج كونج للصين بالضبط لكن نعمل إييه للبكباشى (العقيد حاليا أى نسر ونجمتين على كل كتف...عجبى!) عبد الناصر وقرارته العشوائية والمتسرعة وزى مابيقولوا أول ماشطح نطح!

 
لا الكهرباء  رخصت وبقت بـــ 9 مليم كما كانوا يروجون قبل وأثناء بناء هذا السد!


ولا الأرض زادت رقعتها الخضرا و الصحرا والمهندس جاي المهندس جاى

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okIFSYBxZ6M[/ame]



 وفقدنا الطمى للأبد وبسببه فقدانه إصيبت مصر من ساعتها بالإكتئاب والأنيميا وكمان السرطان!


ونقص متوسط إستهلاك الفرد نقصا حادا رغم وجود المياه المخزونه فى بحيرة السد العالى (بحيرة ناصر سابقا!)


وزاد تلوث النهر رغم أن سمعته كان بيضرب بيها الأمثال *"اللى يشرب من* *مية النيل أكيد حيرجعله تانى"* والنهارده  تغير المثل وبقى *"اللى* *يشرب من مية النيل أكيد حيجيلوا إسهال ومش بعيد تيفود"*

*
ولكن يا ترى من إييه كل ده؟!*...لازم أكيد من الوحشين جيراننا فى جنوب أعالى النهر هم اللى بيرموا كل قاذوراتهم وكل زبالتهم وكل صرفهم الصناعى والغير صحى  فى مياه النهر علشان كده أنخفض متوسط نصيب الفرد المصرى من مياه النيل لكن هناك وما زال العذر الدائم لحكومتنا الرشيدة يعنى نعملكوا  إييه وأنتم  يا مصرىين عمالين تزربوا عيال كل ثانيه ومش كل 9 أشهر زى بقيه الناس فى كل العالم ده! 

*منهم لله كل اللى كانوا السبب 
فى تدهور وفشل كل حاجه 
كانت كويسه فى مصر

*
خد بالك قبل أن تشرب هذه المياه
يجب عليك أن تدرك الحقيقة المؤلمة التالية
أن سعر هذه الزجاجة
سعة 750 مللى ليتر فقط
هو فقط يا بلاش
*28 جنيه مصرى فقط*
متوفره فى جميع الفنادق المصريه
من فرنسا لمصر مباشرة
حصريا

وما أسواها دعاية لمياه نهر النيل
اللى بيضربوا بيه الأمثال!



*
*

----------


## atefhelal

> ..........
> .......................
> 
>  ...................................
> 
> *لكن نعمل إييه للبكباشى (العقيد حاليا أى نسر ونجمتين على كل كتف...عجبى!) عبد الناصر ....... * 
> 
> ..........................................


*تصحيح : "البكباشى" هو " مقدم " حاليا أى نسر ونجمة واحدة  على كل كتف *

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *تصحيح : "البكباشى" هو " مقدم " حاليا أى نسر ونجمة واحدة  على كل كتف *



*وكمان نجمه واحدة فقط*
أكيد العقيد الأخ القذافي
شوشر علي وأنا بكتب الكلام ده
وأنا صايم حائر بين
بين الكتابة
ومتابعة كل ما يجري في فرن البيت
حيث هذا من إختصاصي 
بصفتي مهندس ميتالورجي
ورفضت الإلتحاق  بمجمع الحديد والصلب
بعد تخرجي مباشرة
ولكن ده لم يمنعني من الأقتراب من الأفران
في الدلتا للصلب
وبعد تسريحي بدون مخله
في مارس ٧٣
كنت علي وشك السفر لألمانيا
لدراسة هندسة الأفران
ولكن شاء الله
أن يكون سفري للهند
لضعفي في الألمانيه

 ::h:: 
وشكرا أخي الفاضل
المهندس عاطف هلال
 ::h:: 

*وجل من لا يسهو
سبحانه وتعالي*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> فيما يلى ملخص النشرة الشهرية عن الشهر الحالى الصادرة عن مركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس وزراء مصر . وتشير النشرة إلى تقرير يناقش ندرة موارد المياه بمصر ، ويتكون التقرير من 3 فصول . يعرض الفصل الأول إلى الوضع العالمى بالنسبة لندرة موارد المياه الصالحة للإستخدامات المنزلية والزراعية والصناعية . ويعرض الفصل الثانى إجمالى موارد المياه بمصر . أما الفصل الثالث فيعرض لخطة مصر وجهودها فى التعامل مع أزمة المياه المتوقعة .
> 
> وقد أوضح التقرير أن 30 دولة بالعالم وصلت إلى تحت خط الفقر المائى ، من بينهم 15 دولة عربية ( الأردن – موريتانيا – العراق – جيبوتى – تونس - - ليبيا – مراكش – مصر ... الخ بالترتيب ) . ووفرة المياه أو عدمها بالمتر المكعب كمتوسط سنوى لنصيب الفرد ليس هو المقياس  الحاكم وحده لتحديد الموقف المائى لأى دولة بالنسبة لخط الفقر المائى .. ولكن معيار الجودة يوضع أيضا فى الإعتبار عند حساب الموارد المائية الصالحة للإستخدام الآدمى  (منزلى وزراعى وصناعى) . ويخضع تحديد صلاحية المياه إلى مقياس دولى معيارى معتمد يتدرج من صفر إلى 100 طبقا لدرجة مطابقة مواصفات المياه للإستخدام الآدمى من ناحية الخواص  الكيميائية والفيزيائية ، حيث يشير الرقم "صفر" إلى انعدام صلاحية المياه لأى استخدام آدمى ، ويشير الرقم "100" إلى أعلى صلاحية وأعلى جودة للمياه .. وتحددت صلاحية وجودة موارد المياه بمصر بالرقم "59" طبقا لهذا المقياس من بين 231 دولة خضعت لقياسات هذا المؤشر . 
> 
> ويشير التقرير أن إيراد نهر النيل السنوى يمثل 86.7% من إجمالى موارد المياه بمصر (عام 2006) . وأن متوسط نصيب الفرد السنوى من إجمالى موارد المياه بمصر كان 2604 متر مكعب عام 1947 ، وصل إلى 860 متر مكعب عام  2003 (1000 متر مكعب هو خط الفقر المائى) . ويتوقع التقرير وصول هذا المتوسط إلى 582 متر مكعب عام 2025 .. !
> 
> 
>  
> وتستهلك الزراعة فى مصر 83.3% من إجمالى موارد المياه (العام المالى 2007/2008) ، والإستخدامات المنزلية 11.8% ، والإستخدامات الصناعية 1.7% . وتستخدم مصر 700 محطة مياه لمعالجة المياه بغرض الشرب وباقى الإستخدامات المنزلية (2006/2007) بالمقارنة إلى 457 محطة عام 2003/ 2004 .. ووصل إجمالى تكلفة معالجة المياه بين عامى 2003/2004 و 2007/2008 إلى 11.2 مليار جنيه ..... ويتوقع التقرير احتياجات مصر من المياه لأغراض الزراعة أن تصل إلى 86.2 مليار متر مكعب عام 2017 .


الأستاذ الفاضل المهندس/ عاطف هلال
يؤرقنى مشاهد تنقلها لنا الفضائيات تصور النساء والرجال فى الدول التى تندر بها موارد المياه خاصة فى أفريقيا فنجد النساء والرجال يحمل كل منهم وعاء ويبحث عن ماء  . الأجسام ضعيفة نحيفة ومن يظهر منهم عارياً نرى منه عظام فقط تكسوها طبقة من الجلد . والحروب القائمة فى هذه الدول كلها بسبب ندرة الماء وبالتالى ندرة الغذاء وما دارفور منا ببعيد .
فهل نحن سنصل لمستوى من الفقر المائى نرى فيه المصريين يحملون البلاليص وغيرها ويذهبون لشاطىء النيل الذى كان سعيد وأحزناه بتعاملنا معه ويحاول المصريين حاملى البلاليص والأوعية الحصول على المياه التى تجرى فى النهر على شكل شريط ضيق ضحل . حلم مزعج وكابوس قاتل
ولا ينطبق هذا الوضع على مصر فقط كما تفضلت سيادتك وأشرت فى مشاركاتك وإنما يشمل معظم الدول العربية التى لا يحصل أهلها على نصيبهم من المياه حيث تحدد المقاييس العالمية حاجة الفرد بـ 10000 متر مكعب سنوياً .وقدرنا فى عالمنا العربى أن مواردنا المائية منبعها دائماً خارج أرضنا .
فى مقدمة الموضوع أشرت إلى حرب المياه القادمة وتمنيت أن نكون أعددنا العدة لها فهى قادمة بالتأكيد وتفى هذه الحرب لا يكون إلا بالتعاون الحقيقى بين جميع دول النيل من المنبع والمجرى والمصب .
هذا العام الفيضان منخفض وأخشى من أن الفترة القادمة ستكون سبع سنوات عجاف . لذا أتمنى أن تكون الدولة قد أعدت عدتها فى التعاون الحقيقى مع باقى دول النيل ومع المشاريع المصرية خاصة فى رى الأرض الزراعية وبحث أستبدال نظام الرى السطحى بنظام الرى بالرش أو التنقيط ووقف إهدار مياه الشرب بإصلاح شبكات المياه وتغيير عادات المصريين فى الأستبراك برش المياه لجلب الرزق والهواء . 
لدينا معاهد للبحوث فهل نرى لها نتائج ملموسة فى تطوير منابع المياه الجوفية ؟
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> ارجو مناقشة الموضوع بشكل اعم
> ليشمل كل دول الوطن العربي بما فيها الصومال وجزر القمر وموريتانيا
> وحبذا لو شارك فيه متخصصون وعلماء


اشكرك على مشاركتك . عنوان الموضوع الأمن المائى القومى العربى وقد أشرت فيه لما تواجه جميع الدول العربية فى معاناتها مع تركيا ومع إسرائيل وما تعانيه دول الخليج العربى . قد يكون التركيز على مشاكل مصر مع نهر النيل هو أن جميع المشاركين حتى الأن مصريين ولو أنهم على وعى بمشاكل وطننا العربى مع المياه حيث وردت إشارات كثيرة فى مشاركاتهم عن ندرة المياه فى العالم العربى ولو أنها غير كافية . كم تمنيت أن أرى مشاركات لإخواننا وأخواتنا العرب فى الموضوع لنستكمل ملفه .
الأن أقول أن دول الخليج العربى تعانى من شح المياه حتى أنه تم تصنيفها ضمن دول الفقر المائى وطبعاً توجد دول تجرى بأراضيها أنهار مثل مصر والعراق وسوريا صنفت أيضاً ضمن الدول التى تعانى من الفقر المائى . وأرى الحلول تكمن فى تطوير مصادر المياه الجوفية المتجددة والغير متجددة فى بلادنا وتكليف الباحثين من المتخصصين فى مجال تحلية المياه لإيتكار محطات تحلية لمياه البحر المالحة تكون ذات قدرة  كبيرة وتكون على أعلى مستوى تكنولوجى ولا مانع طبعاً من الأستعانة بالخبرات الأجنبية وطبعاً كثرة عدد المحطات سيهبط بتكاليفها العالية لمستوى معقول .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الدكتور / جمال الشربينى





> إذا كان هذا هو الحال بعد بناء السد العالى فماذا يا ترى كان سيكون الحال لو لم نبنى السد العالى فى الستينيات من السد العالى؟!
> 
> 
> وأدينا بنينا السد بعد ما أممنا قناة السويس علشان خاطر عيون السد وكلنا علقه فى 56 بسبب تأميمنا للقناة واللى كانت راجعه أكيد لمصر فى 69 زى ما رجعت هونج كونج للصين بالضبط لكن نعمل إييه للبكباشى (العقيد حاليا أى نسر ونجمتين على كل كتف...عجبى!) عبد الناصر وقرارته العشوائية والمتسرعة وزى مابيقولوا أول ماشطح نطح!


السد العالى بلا شك أنقذ مصر من السنوات العجاف التى طالت خلال الفترة السابقة والتى قل فيها مستوى فيضان الماء الواردة الينا . إذا كان للسد العالى أثار جانبية مثل حجز الطمى وبالتالى تأثرة جودة الأراضى الزراعية فأعتقد أن الذنب ليس ذنب السد وإنما ذنب العقول المصرية المسئولة والتى قدمت لها أفكار عديدة عن كيفية الإستفادة بالطمى الذى يترسب فى قاع بحيرة ناصر فيقلل منسوبها ولكن المسئولين أخرجوا لسانهم لهذه الأفكار التى نفذت فعلاً فى دول عديدة وأذكر ان مهندس مصرى قدم لهذا المشروع لينفذه كما نفذه فى بعض مناطق أمريكا وطبعاً قوبل مشروعه بالعراقيل بل تعدى الأمر للأستهانة والأستهجان !!!

أما عن البكباشى عبد الناصر فأنا أختلف معك فى عدم حبك له فنحن جيل عاش الثورة . علماً بأن جميع الثورات لها مسالب وأشهرها الثورة الفرنسية وما فعلته بالثوار انفسهم ولكن هذا الموضوع ليس موضوعنا فلنركز فى الفقر المائى القادم .



> لا الكهرباء رخصت وبقت بـــ 9 مليم كما كانوا يروجون قبل وأثناء بناء هذا السد!
> 
> 
> ولا الأرض زادت رقعتها الخضرا و الصحرا والمهندس جاي المهندس جاى


لا أحد ينكر أن السد العالى يعتبر من أهم مصادر الكهرباء فى مصر أما عدم رخص سعر الكهرباء فلا ذنب للسد فيه وعلينا البحث عن المتسببين فى ذلك .
أما رقعت الأرض الزراعية التى لم تزيد فعلينا البحث عن السبب ويمكن عمل موضوع متكامل عن هذا الموضوع الذى أرى أن الدولة مسئولة عنه ونحن أيضاً فقد جرفنا أرضنا وبعنا طينها لمصانع الطوب بدلاً من بيع إنتاجها الزراعى وبنينا فوق افضل الأراضى الزراعية المساكن ورحنا نحاول التعويض باستصلاح الصحراء وأشياء كثيرة من هذا القبيل .



> وزاد تلوث النهر رغم أن سمعته كان بيضرب بيها الأمثال "اللى يشرب من مية النيل أكيد حيرجعله تانى" والنهارده تغير المثل وبقى "اللى يشرب من مية النيل أكيد حيجيلوا إسهال ومش بعيد تيفود"
> 
> 
> ولكن يا ترى من إييه كل ده؟!...لازم أكيد من الوحشين جيراننا فى جنوب أعالى النهر هم اللى بيرموا كل قاذوراتهم وكل زبالتهم وكل صرفهم الصناعى والغير صحى فى مياه النهر علشان كده أنخفض متوسط نصيب الفرد المصرى من مياه النيل لكن هناك وما زال العذر الدائم لحكومتنا الرشيدة يعنى نعملكوا إييه وأنتم يا مصرىين عمالين تزربوا عيال كل ثانيه ومش كل 9 أشهر زى بقيه الناس فى كل العالم ده!


تلويث مياه النيل ( أذكرك بموضوع لئلا نحترف البكاء (3 ) التلوث وصحة المصرين ). والذى نركز فى أول أماكن التلوث على تلوث المياه وإذا كنا نعد الدولة كمتهم أول فى عدم متابعة المخالفات التى تحدث للنيل ومنعها وردع المخالفين التابعين للدولة أو اصحاب المصانع التى تصرف سمومها فى النيل فأننا نحن المواطنين نتحمل الكثير والكثير من تلويث النيل وتعكير صفوه وهنا يجب أن يكون دور الدولة فعال ودور الإعلام حقيقى
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الأستاذ الدكتور / جمال الشربينى
> 
> السد العالى بلا شك أنقذ مصر من السنوات العجاف التى طالت خلال الفترة السابقة والتى قل فيها مستوى فيضان الماء الواردة الينا . إذا كان للسد العالى أثار جانبية مثل حجز الطمى وبالتالى تأثرة جودة الأراضى الزراعية فأعتقد أن الذنب ليس ذنب السد وإنما ذنب العقول المصرية المسئولة والتى قدمت لها أفكار عديدة عن كيفية الإستفادة بالطمى الذى يترسب فى قاع بحيرة ناصر فيقلل منسوبها ولكن المسئولين أخرجوا لسانهم لهذه الأفكار التى نفذت فعلاً فى دول عديدة وأذكر ان مهندس مصرى قدم لهذا المشروع لينفذه كما نفذه فى بعض مناطق أمريكا وطبعاً قوبل مشروعه بالعراقيل بل تعدى الأمر للأستهانة والأستهجان !!!
> 
> أما عن البكباشى عبد الناصر فأنا أختلف معك فى عدم حبك له فنحن جيل عاش الثورة . علماً بأن جميع الثورات لها مسالب وأشهرها الثورة الفرنسية وما فعلته بالثوار انفسهم ولكن هذا الموضوع ليس موضوعنا فلنركز فى الفقر المائى القادم .
> 
> لا أحد ينكر أن السد العالى يعتبر من أهم مصادر الكهرباء فى مصر أما عدم رخص سعر الكهرباء فلا ذنب للسد فيه وعلينا البحث عن المتسببين فى ذلك .
> أما رقعت الأرض الزراعية التى لم تزيد فعلينا البحث عن السبب ويمكن عمل موضوع متكامل عن هذا الموضوع الذى أرى أن الدولة مسئولة عنه ونحن أيضاً فقد جرفنا أرضنا وبعنا طينها لمصانع الطوب بدلاً من بيع إنتاجها الزراعى وبنينا فوق افضل الأراضى الزراعية المساكن ورحنا نحاول التعويض باستصلاح الصحراء وأشياء كثيرة من هذا القبيل .
> 
> ...



لا سيدي الفاضل
أخي  سيد جعيتم
ها أنا قد نسخت نفس الرد
وألصقته هنا 
مع بعض التعديل
للعلم أنا  لا أكره 
عبد الناصر لشخصه
وإنما أعارض سياسته الديكتاتوريه
التهوريه المتسرعه
ولاتنسي أن نتاج هذا الإنقلاب
هو حكام مصر الحاليين
والعبره بخواتيم الأمور مش ببدايتها
ومش عاوزين تكرار حكاية مين السبب
الشعب ولا الحكومة ولا الأتنين معا السبب
زى حكايات العيال بتاعت زمان 
البيضه الأول ولا الفرخه الأول
يا سيدى
الباشوات والبكوات راحوا خلاص
والباشا الوحيد حاليا هو أمين الشرطة
وطالع!



المفروض الحكومه من الشعب 
والشعب من الحكومه
ولكن لما الحكومه بتقعد على الكراسى


حكومتنا الذكية والرشيدة جالها تخمه وبدانه مفرطه من كترة قعدتها على الكراسى

وتحط رجل على رجل وتنجعص

بتنسى أنها من الشعب الوحش ده
يا سيدى الفاضل
أوعى تفتكر إن اللى خلقنا مخلقشى غيرنا
وإن إحنا الشعب الوحش الوحيد فى العالم ده
الوحشين هما الحكام اللي نسيوا نفسهم
وبالتالى نسيوا شعبهم
وتراعينى قيراط أراعيك 24 قيراط
وصلاح الرعيه فى زمانا ده
من صلاع الراعى مش كده ولا إيييه
 :f2: 

وخلاصة مشكلة مصر ومن الآخر كده
طالما الدوله مش قادره
ومش نافعه
يبقي الدوله ديت
تمشي وتحل عن سمانا
وتيجي دوله تانيه
تقدر شعبها
ويكون همها الوحيد هو مصر
ومش كل همها التوريث وبس
وبكره تشوف
نتيجة وخيبة فاروق حسني 
في اليونيسكو





> _
> 
> Gro&#223;ansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:
>  Who will be the next UNESCO chief: Hosni (left) or Ferrero-Waldner?_
> 
> * Egypt's Farouk Hosni was likely to become UNESCO's first Arab chief until a controversy erupted over an anti-Israeli comment he had made. 
> Now there's another strong candidate in the mix.*


 
 حتكون صفر جديد
جنب صفرنا القديم
بتاع المونديال
وربنا علي كل ظالم ومستكرد
لمصر ولشعب مصر


أحدث صورة للدولة المصرية الحالية
وهي راكبه مصر وشعب مصر!
                                                                                                __________________

----------


## سيد جعيتم

طالعتنا صحف اليوم بخبر أعتقد أنه خطوة هامة على الطريق فبعد أن تباعدت الشقة بيننا وبين السودان خلال السنوات الماضية خاصة بشأن نهر النيل فأننى أرى أن الأمور تعود لطبيعتها فى التنسيق بين البلدين فكد أفادتنا الأخبار بأن د. محمد نصر علام وزير الموارد المائية والري يبداء اليوم زيارة للسودان تستغرق يومين.. يجري خلالها مباحثات مع نظيره السوداني المهندس كمال علي لتنسيق مواقف البلدين وتبادل وجهات النظر حول الاتفاقية الجديدة للتعاون بين دول حوض النيل قبل بدء جولة المفاوضات الجديدة للخبراء بدول الحوض المقررة في 27 سبتمبر الحالي في أوغندا.
كما أن الوزير سيبحث تقرير بعثة الرى المصرية بالسودان حول موسم الفيضان الذى يعتبر هذا العام أقل من المتوسط ونتائج رصد المناسيب والتصرفات علي طول النيل الأزرق والإجراءات لمراقبة وصول المياه من الهضبة الأثيوبية .
أتمنى النجاح لمصعى الوزير لتنسيق المواقف .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأرض الزراعية بالعراق فى خطر وتتعرض للملوحة بسبب قلة المياه التى تسمح تركيا بضخها لسوريا والعراق .
موضوع هام يستحق المناقشة
أنتظركم  . اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أنقل لكم ما جاء بجريدة الجمهورية 13/9/2009

قبل جولة مفاوضات مياه النيل
أبوزيد : توقيع الاتفاقية بين دول الحوض بداية الطريق
إنشاء هيئة مسئولة عن تقسيم المياه وتوزيع عوائد المشروعات
ملف مياه النيل يحتاج إلي الحكمة والديناميكية من الجهات المعنية
جولة ليبرمان تضعنا تحت ضغط .. لابد من مشاركة مصر كمراقب في اتحاد البحيرات الاستوائية
الاهتمام بمشروعات التعاون المائي مع السودان يزيد حصة مياه النيل لكلا البلدين
أجري الحوار: عصام الشيخ - مي مجاهد
ونحن علي أعتاب جولة جديدة من المفاوضات بين مصر ودول حوض النيل حول بنود الخلاف في الاتفاقية الاطارية الجديدة بما يضمن حقوق مصر المائية.. هذه الجولة التي تبدأ في الأسبوع الأخير من سبتمبر الحالي "27 - 29" بأوغندا حيث مقر سكرتارية مبادرة التعاون الجديدة يجتمع الخبراء القانونيون والفنيون من دول الحوض بمتابعة من الهيئات الدولية المانحة لمناقشة المقترحات المصرية حول الصياغة النهائية لنقطتي الخلاف. كما يأتي هذا الاجتماع تنفيذاً لقرارات مجلس وزراء مياه الحوض في اجتماعه الأخير بالاسكندرية نهاية يولية.. كان من الضروري أن نلتقي مع الدكتور محمود أبوزيد وزير الري السابق والذي كان مسئولاً عن تنفيذ مبادرة التعاون الجديدة التي أطلقها الرئيس حسني مبارك عام 1999 بالقاهرة مطالباً دول حوض النيل بالتعاون معاً للاستفادة من موارد النهر التي لا يستغل منها سوي 5% من حصيلة أمطار تصل إلي 1660 مليار متر مكعب سنوياً وإلي نص الحوار:
* ما هو تقييمكم لما وصلت إليه المفاوضات الحالية بين مصر ودول حوض النيل؟
** قال د. أبوزيد: أعتقد أن المفاوضات الحالية والتي سوف تبدأ جولتها الجديدة نهاية الشهر الحالي تنفيذاً لقرار مجلس وزراء المياه بدول الحوض والذي ترأس مصر دورته الحالية سوف تسفر عن تقارب في وجهات النظر وإن كان ذلك سوف يحتاج إلي وقت وجهد أكبر لأنها تسعي إلي وضع الإطار القانوني والمؤسسي لأشكال التعاون المستقبلي بين الدول لتنمية موارد نهر النيل وتعظيم الاستفادة منه فهو إطار عام يضع المباديء وأنواع المشروعات المشتركة بين دولتين أو أكثر أو علي مستوي دول الحوض كما يسهم في الإعلان عن إنشاء هيئة جديدة علي المستوي الاقليمي تكون مسئولة عن إدارة حوض النيل تضم في عضويتها كافة الدول وكذلك الهيئات والمؤسسات ذات الصلة.
هيئة جديدة
أضاف قائلاً: ان الهيئة الجديدة المقترحة تدشن مرحلة جديدة من التعاون في مياه النيل حيث تكون مسئولة عن قواعد تقسيم المياه الناتجة عن المشروعات المشتركة المقرر تنفيذها علي مستوي الأحواض الفرعية "النيل الشرقي . الجنوبي" وكذلك آليات تمويل هذه المشروعات وحجم مساهمة الدول الأعضاء بالهيئة في هذه المشروعات وكيفية توزيع العوائد الاقتصادية منها سواء من إنتاج الكهرباء وتوزيعها وبيعها أو تنمية المجتمعات المحلية بهذه الدولة علاوة علي حماية بيئة النهر بما يحافظ علي حقوق دول الحوض المائية وأعتقد أنه كلما أسرعنا بتوقيع الاتفاقية كلما كان أفضل لمصر.
عمل كثير
* ماذا تعني بذلك؟
** أقصد أن هناك عملاً كثيراً ينتظر توقيع الاتفاقية والتي سوف تكون الهيئة الجديدة مسئولة عنه وهو في صالح جميع الدول بما فيها مصر لأن معظم احتياجات دول الحوض هي توليد طاقة كهرومائية وليست مياه للزراعة لأنها تعتمد علي الأمطار التي تسقط عليها في زراعة مع بعض مشروعات زراعية للري التكميلي.
* لكن ماذا إذا انتهت المهلة التي أقرها الوزراء للتوصل إلي الصيغة النهائية لنقطتي الخلاف بين دولتي المصب وبين دول الحوض دون التوصل إلي اتفاق؟.
** شوف من المهم لجميع الدول بما فيها دول البحيرات الاستوائية التوصل إلي توقيع الاتفاقية الإطارية لتنفيذ المشروعات التي تحتاجها خاصة بعد البيان الذي أصدرته الدول المانحة برئاسة البنك الدولي بأنها لن توافق علي تمويل أية مشروعات مائية دون موافقة دولتي المصب خاصة وأن مثل هذه المشروعات تحتاج إلي استثمارات كبيرة خاصة مشروعات توليد الكهرباء وهي التي يحتاجها معظم دول الحوض ناهيك عن مشروعات مياه الشرب وهي لا تؤثر في الوارد لمصر من مياه النيل.
شائعات
* هناك شائعات تقول إن دول البحيرات العظمي "الاستوائية" يمكن أن تستغل الاتحاد القائم بينها "اتحاد هيئة البحيرات" في تنفيذ المشروعات المائية التي تحتاجها دون العودة إلي دولتي المصب فما تعليقك؟
** صحيح هناك الاتحاد الذي يضم الدول المطلة علي البحيرات وخاصة بحيرة فيكيوريا ويهدف إلي تنمية الثروة السمكية التي تمثل جزء من الدخل القومي لمعظم هذه الدول وكذلك تطوير الملاحة النهرية. وقد حرصت مصر خلال جولات المفاوضات السابقة علي مراجعة قرار تأسيس هذا الاتحاد أو المفوضية وأهدافها بل إنها حضرت كمراقب لاحد اجتماعاتها حيث كان هناك خوف من وجود تعاون بين دورها وبين الهيئة الجديدة المقترح إنشاؤها لإدارة حوض النيل. وقد وجدنا عدم وجود نص صريح في أهدافها يختص بإدارة وتوزيع المياه بين دول البحيرات. وإن كان هناك إشارة عن العمل علي توليد طاقة كهرومائية. وفي نفس الوقت وجدنا تصريحات جغرافية من "مشاكل" بعض الدول حول مناطق الصيدبل إن هناك خلافات بين أوغندا حيث قامت بزيادة المنصرف خلف خزان اوين لزيادة إنتاج الكهرباء والتي تحتاجها لمشروعاتها التنموية مما أثر علي انخفاض منسوب المياه أمام محطات الشرب في كينيا وتنزانيا وتسبب في حدوث مشاكل.
تعارض بسيط
أضاف قائلاً: هناك تعارض بسيط ولكنه لا يشكل خطراً لأن الهيئة المقترحة تعتمد أولوياتها علي تنمية موارد النهر مائياً والإدارة المتكاملة للموارد المائية بدول الحوض السطحية والأمطار والمياه الجوفية أما أنشطة اتحاد البحيرات فتشير إلي توليد الكهرباء وعليه كان هناك اقتراح بأن ينضم ممثل لهذا الاتحاد كمراقب في هيئة مياه النيل الاقليمية الجديدة مثلهم مثل الهيئات الدولية المعنية مثل الاتحاد الافريقي وبعض منظمات الأمم المتحدة والبنك الدولي وغيرها بل إنه يمكن أن يشارك ممثل لهيئة مياه النيل المصرية - السودانية - المشتركة كمراقب أيضاً وبالتالي فإن انضمام مثل هؤلاء سوف يدعم العلاقات ويعمل علي تقارب وجهات النظر مع ملاحظة أن وزراء المياه أقروا ضمن مفاوضات الاتفاقية الإطارية علي إمكانية ضمن أي عدد من المراقبين ذوي الصلة بأنشطة الهيئة الجديدة وأعتقد أنه من الضروري أن ينص علي ذلك بوضوح في الاتفاقية الإطارية.
الإصرار
* ولكن ماذا في حالة الإصرار من قبل دول البحيرات الاستوائية علي عدم الرجوع لدولتي المصب؟
** هناك مشروعات يمكن أن ينفذها الاتحاد القائم بالفعل دون أي اضرار بمصالح دولتي المصب أما فيما يتعلق بتوليد الكهرباء فإنه من حقي أن أراقب وأتدخل لدراسة حجم تأثير هذه المشروعات علي الوارد لمصر والسودان من مياه النيل مع ملاحظة أن هناك مكتباً فنياً للنيل الجنوبي وآخر للنيل الشرقي قام بدراسة كافة المشروعات المشتركة المقترح تنفيذها وأولوياتها وحجم الاستثمارات المطلوبة وهذه المعلومات متاحة وتم المشاركة من قبل الخبراء المصريين والسودانيين في دراسات هذه المشروعات والقانون الدولي والاتفاقيات التاريخية القائمة تعطيني كافة حقوقي أما إذا حدث غير ذلك فإنه ينسق أهداف مبادرة التعاون من أساسها.
سيناريوهات مختلفة
أضاف أن هذا الإقبال ضعيف وانه كان وارد بعدة أسباب أن معظم هذه الدول اهتمامها في المقام الأول توليد الكهرباء وهو ما يعني بشكل غير مباشر أنه علي المدي البعيد لن يؤثر علي مصر سوي أثناء فترة تخزين المياه ولكن لابد من موافقتنا كشرط.. كذلك فإن موقف الهيئات المانحة من رفض تمويل أية مشروعا دون موافقة مصر والسودان ليس نهائياً لأن قراراتها تخضع أحياناً لأغراض سياسية. ودليلنا عندما سحب البنك الدولي قراره الخاص بتمويل السد العالي.
وهنا يجب أن تكون سيناريوهات مختلفة تتعامل مع كافة الاحتمالات لمتابعة مدي تأثير السياسة علي مستقبل التنمية بدول الحوض.
* هذا يقودنا إلي السؤال حول تأثير زيارة وزير خارجية إسرائيل الأخيرة لكل من أثيوبيا وكينيا وأوغندا خلال جولته الافريقية علي مستقبل العلاقات بين مصر ودول الحوض.
** أعتقد أن دول حوض النيل تسعي للاستفادة من كافة الأوراق المتاحة أمامها لتنفيذ مشروعاتها التنموية التي تأخرت كثيراً نتيجة للقلاقل السياسية التي مرت بها هذه الدول وكذلك للظروف الاقتصادية والعرقية وذلك بما فيها مصر وإسرائيل والصين وغيرها من الدول فقد قدمت مصر قيمة لإنشاء 150 بئراً لتوفير مياه الشرب للمجتمعات المحلية بكينيا وغيرها من المنح ولكن كل هذا لا يكفي. بالإضافة إلي الخبرات الفنية التي تحتاجها هذه الدول ولكن لا أحد يعرف متي تتوقف هذه الدول وخطورة هذا الأسلوب أنه يتزايد مع مرور الوقت.
هناك صعوبة
أضاف قائلاً: كما أنه علينا الاعتراف بصعوبة قيام مصر بمنع التنمية بهذه الدول ولكن ليكون هدفنا هو التقليل من آثارها الجانبية علي مصر. وفي نفس الوقت استغلال العلاقات الحالية مع هذه الدول للحصول علي مياه إضافية من فوائد مياه النيل الموجودة بالفعل وإلا فانني لم أستفد من الخطوات التي قامت بها مصر علي مدار السنوات الماضية خاصة وان مصر لديها فرص قوية بشيء من الحكمة والمرونة وتعديل في المواقف من خلال استراتيجية تعاون تقسم بالديناميكية لمواجهة أية احتمالات.
حكاية اثيوبية
أوضح أبوزيد أن ما يحدث حالياً من قبل بعض الدول وزيارة ليبرمان يمثل حرباً نفسية وعصبية وسياسية وطالما أننا نعتمد في مواردنا المائية علي مصادر خارجية فاننا سوف نعيش تحت ضغط مستمر ومتزايد من فترة لأخري وأيضاً من دولة لأخري من دول الحوض وأن تكون استراتيجية التعامل ديناميكية لمواكبة أية متغيرات فمثلاً في الستينيات كانت العلاقة بين اثيوبيا وأمريكا جيدة فقامت الأخيرة بإجراء دراسات فنية حول كافة السدود المحتمل إقامتها في أثيوبيا وبعد فترة أصبحت العلاقات جيدة بين اثيوبيا والاتحاد السوفيتي سابقاً والذي قام بإجراء دراسات جديدة لنفس الموضوع ووضع أولويات للمشروعات تختلف عن الأولويات التي قدمتها أمريكا. ومؤخراً من خلال مبادرة التعاون قامت هولندا بإجراء دراسة ثالثة اطلعنا عليها الوزير الاثيوبي ونتائجها مختلفة تماماً ومطمئنة وهو ما يؤكد أهمية التعامل مع التغييرات التي تطرأ علي علاقات الدول ببعضها البعض وحجم المصالح وتغييرها!!
** أعتقد أن الحكومة بدأت في اتخاذ خطوات إيجابية بعد إعلان رئيس الوزراء عن قيامه بزيارة لاثيوبيا ومعه وفد من رجال الأعمال المصريين لمواجهة ما يحدث من قبل بعض الدول الأجنبية مع دول الحوض.
رئيس الوزراء
طبعاً هي خطوة جيدة ومطلوب المزيد منها وأعتقد أنه إذا كان بعض رجال الأعمال المصريين يتخوفون من عدم الاستقرار ببعض دول الحوض فإنه من الممكن أن تقوم الحكومة بتقديم الدعم اللازم لتشجيعهم للقيام باستثمارات بدول الحوض من خلال اتفاقات وضمانات وضوابط مع الأخذ في الاعتبار عنصر المغامرة بنسبة فعلي سبيل المثال اثيوبيا تقدم الأراضي الزراعية للمستثمرين بنظام حق الانتفاع وهو ما شجع مستثمرين من السعودية والإمارات من الحصول علي آلاف الأفدنة للزراعة بينما أوغندا تسمح ببيع أراضيها للمستثمرين.. أيضاً هناك منظمات اقليمية مصر ودول الحوض أعضاء فيها تقدم تسهيلات للاستثمارات الأجنبية.
الاستثمار الزراعي
* هل تري أن الاستثمار الزراعي من أفضل الاستثمارات المتاحة أمام المستثمرين المصريين؟
** كافة أنواع الاستثمارات مطلوبة وإن كان الأفضل الاستثمار الزراعي لأنه يسمح بتحقيق الأمن الغذائي للمواطن المصري وأبناء حوض النيل من ناحية. كما يسمح بمواجهة مشكلة نقص المياه بمصر وتناقص نصيب الفرد فيها كما يسمح باستقرار المجمعات المحلية بهذه الدول والذي ينعكس علي استقرار البلاد وفي نفس الوقت تتيح فرص عمل للمصريين بهذه الدول ونقل خبراتها لأبناء دول الحوض. وهناك محاولات فردية من قبل بعض المستثمرين في المجال الزراعي وبدأوا في تصدير انتاجهم من هذه الدول إلي أوروبا خاصة أن المنطقة الاستوائية تنتج الإنتاج المبكر للفواكه والمحاصيل ولكن هذا لا يمنع الاستثمار الصناعي والتجاري.. وأعتقد أن هناك خريطة واضحة تعرف بغرص الاستثمار والتسهيلات المتوفرة لرجال الأعمال المصريين لدي الخارجية المصرية.
اثيوبيا أولاً
* هناك رأي يتردد بين بعض الخبراء والمعنيين بملف مياه النيل يري أنه يجب التركيز في هذه المرحلة علي كل من اثيوبيا وأوغندا وبعد ذلك يتم التركيز مع بقية دول الحوض؟
** قال أبوزيد: صحيح ان نهر الكونغو يفقد في المحيط حوالي ألف مليار متر مكعب سنوياً من مياه الأمطار كما أن 85% من حصتنا المائية تأتي من الهيئة الاثيوبية ولكن مثل هذا القرار يتوقف علي حجم المصالح من وقت لآخر ومن دولة لأخري. ولكن بالنسبة للمستقبل أعتقد أن مصالح مصر مع السودان. لأن المشروعات المائية بين البلدين تزيد من حصتنا المائية بينما المشروع الوحيد الذي يأتي لمصر بمياه اضافية من السودان واثيوبيا هو مشروع البارو - اكديو بينما كافة المشروعات التي تم الاتفاق علي تنفيذها بين دول حوض النيل لن تزيد من حصة مصر المائية والكلام ده بناء علي المعلومات وتبادلها مع هذه الدول التي لديها خططها وبرامجها ومشروعاتها وهو ما تم دراسته للتعرف علي حجم تأثيرها علي الوارد لمصر من مياه النيل. وهو ما يساعد علي رسم السياسات المائية المستقبلية لمصر في عام 2050. وبالتالي فإن المصالح تختلف من حين لآخر وعلينا أن نراقب ونتابع بدقة وحكمة.
اثيوبيا وسيط
* لكن لماذا تراجعوا مؤخراً في هذا الإقرار؟
** موضوع الوصول إلي اتفاق إطاري يحتاج إلي وقت ويشهد مراحل شد وجذب وما يحدث حالياً هو التفاوض علي كيفية وضع هذا الإقرار ضمن بنود الاتفاقية الإطارية من خلال مقترح ولم تصل بعد لطريق مسدود من وجهة نظري فاثيوبيا قدمت اقتراحاً وكذلك مصر والسودان.
* يلاحظ أن اثيوبيا تقوم حالياً بلعب دور الوسط لتقريب وجهات النظر بين مصر والسودان وبقية دول الحوض فما رأيك؟
** أعتقد أن تحسن العلاقات بين الدول وتنوعها ما بين سياسي واقتصادي وزيادة الثقة يسهم في تعديل موافقته علاوة علي علاقات حسن الجوار يساعد علي التوصل إلي الاتفاقية الاطارية ولحكاية اقرار اثيوبيا بحق مصر والسودان في استخداماتها الحالية من المياه قصة حينما قررت الانسحاب من اجتماع المجلس الوزاري 2006 وكان في أديس بابا وطلبت الجلوس مع الوزراء علي انفراد فقط وأوضحت لهم أنهم يحصلون علي مياه أكثر من مصر وذلك من خلال حساباتنا والمنطق والمفهوم العلمي الجديد للمياه حيث هناك المياه الزرقاء والمياه الخضراء وعليه أقر الوزراء بحق مصر في استخداماتها الحالية من المياه.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أنقل لكم ما جاء بجريدة الجمهورية 13/9/2009

قبل جولة مفاوضات مياه النيل
أبوزيد : توقيع الاتفاقية بين دول الحوض بداية الطريق
إنشاء هيئة مسئولة عن تقسيم المياه وتوزيع عوائد المشروعات
ملف مياه النيل يحتاج إلي الحكمة والديناميكية من الجهات المعنية
جولة ليبرمان تضعنا تحت ضغط .. لابد من مشاركة مصر كمراقب في اتحاد البحيرات الاستوائية
الاهتمام بمشروعات التعاون المائي مع السودان يزيد حصة مياه النيل لكلا البلدين
أجري الحوار: عصام الشيخ - مي مجاهد
ونحن علي أعتاب جولة جديدة من المفاوضات بين مصر ودول حوض النيل حول بنود الخلاف في الاتفاقية الاطارية الجديدة بما يضمن حقوق مصر المائية.. هذه الجولة التي تبدأ في الأسبوع الأخير من سبتمبر الحالي "27 - 29" بأوغندا حيث مقر سكرتارية مبادرة التعاون الجديدة يجتمع الخبراء القانونيون والفنيون من دول الحوض بمتابعة من الهيئات الدولية المانحة لمناقشة المقترحات المصرية حول الصياغة النهائية لنقطتي الخلاف. كما يأتي هذا الاجتماع تنفيذاً لقرارات مجلس وزراء مياه الحوض في اجتماعه الأخير بالاسكندرية نهاية يولية.. كان من الضروري أن نلتقي مع الدكتور محمود أبوزيد وزير الري السابق والذي كان مسئولاً عن تنفيذ مبادرة التعاون الجديدة التي أطلقها الرئيس حسني مبارك عام 1999 بالقاهرة مطالباً دول حوض النيل بالتعاون معاً للاستفادة من موارد النهر التي لا يستغل منها سوي 5% من حصيلة أمطار تصل إلي 1660 مليار متر مكعب سنوياً وإلي نص الحوار:
* ما هو تقييمكم لما وصلت إليه المفاوضات الحالية بين مصر ودول حوض النيل؟
** قال د. أبوزيد: أعتقد أن المفاوضات الحالية والتي سوف تبدأ جولتها الجديدة نهاية الشهر الحالي تنفيذاً لقرار مجلس وزراء المياه بدول الحوض والذي ترأس مصر دورته الحالية سوف تسفر عن تقارب في وجهات النظر وإن كان ذلك سوف يحتاج إلي وقت وجهد أكبر لأنها تسعي إلي وضع الإطار القانوني والمؤسسي لأشكال التعاون المستقبلي بين الدول لتنمية موارد نهر النيل وتعظيم الاستفادة منه فهو إطار عام يضع المباديء وأنواع المشروعات المشتركة بين دولتين أو أكثر أو علي مستوي دول الحوض كما يسهم في الإعلان عن إنشاء هيئة جديدة علي المستوي الاقليمي تكون مسئولة عن إدارة حوض النيل تضم في عضويتها كافة الدول وكذلك الهيئات والمؤسسات ذات الصلة.
هيئة جديدة
أضاف قائلاً: ان الهيئة الجديدة المقترحة تدشن مرحلة جديدة من التعاون في مياه النيل حيث تكون مسئولة عن قواعد تقسيم المياه الناتجة عن المشروعات المشتركة المقرر تنفيذها علي مستوي الأحواض الفرعية "النيل الشرقي . الجنوبي" وكذلك آليات تمويل هذه المشروعات وحجم مساهمة الدول الأعضاء بالهيئة في هذه المشروعات وكيفية توزيع العوائد الاقتصادية منها سواء من إنتاج الكهرباء وتوزيعها وبيعها أو تنمية المجتمعات المحلية بهذه الدولة علاوة علي حماية بيئة النهر بما يحافظ علي حقوق دول الحوض المائية وأعتقد أنه كلما أسرعنا بتوقيع الاتفاقية كلما كان أفضل لمصر.
عمل كثير
* ماذا تعني بذلك؟
** أقصد أن هناك عملاً كثيراً ينتظر توقيع الاتفاقية والتي سوف تكون الهيئة الجديدة مسئولة عنه وهو في صالح جميع الدول بما فيها مصر لأن معظم احتياجات دول الحوض هي توليد طاقة كهرومائية وليست مياه للزراعة لأنها تعتمد علي الأمطار التي تسقط عليها في زراعة مع بعض مشروعات زراعية للري التكميلي.
* لكن ماذا إذا انتهت المهلة التي أقرها الوزراء للتوصل إلي الصيغة النهائية لنقطتي الخلاف بين دولتي المصب وبين دول الحوض دون التوصل إلي اتفاق؟.
** شوف من المهم لجميع الدول بما فيها دول البحيرات الاستوائية التوصل إلي توقيع الاتفاقية الإطارية لتنفيذ المشروعات التي تحتاجها خاصة بعد البيان الذي أصدرته الدول المانحة برئاسة البنك الدولي بأنها لن توافق علي تمويل أية مشروعات مائية دون موافقة دولتي المصب خاصة وأن مثل هذه المشروعات تحتاج إلي استثمارات كبيرة خاصة مشروعات توليد الكهرباء وهي التي يحتاجها معظم دول الحوض ناهيك عن مشروعات مياه الشرب وهي لا تؤثر في الوارد لمصر من مياه النيل.
شائعات
* هناك شائعات تقول إن دول البحيرات العظمي "الاستوائية" يمكن أن تستغل الاتحاد القائم بينها "اتحاد هيئة البحيرات" في تنفيذ المشروعات المائية التي تحتاجها دون العودة إلي دولتي المصب فما تعليقك؟
** صحيح هناك الاتحاد الذي يضم الدول المطلة علي البحيرات وخاصة بحيرة فيكيوريا ويهدف إلي تنمية الثروة السمكية التي تمثل جزء من الدخل القومي لمعظم هذه الدول وكذلك تطوير الملاحة النهرية. وقد حرصت مصر خلال جولات المفاوضات السابقة علي مراجعة قرار تأسيس هذا الاتحاد أو المفوضية وأهدافها بل إنها حضرت كمراقب لاحد اجتماعاتها حيث كان هناك خوف من وجود تعاون بين دورها وبين الهيئة الجديدة المقترح إنشاؤها لإدارة حوض النيل. وقد وجدنا عدم وجود نص صريح في أهدافها يختص بإدارة وتوزيع المياه بين دول البحيرات. وإن كان هناك إشارة عن العمل علي توليد طاقة كهرومائية. وفي نفس الوقت وجدنا تصريحات جغرافية من "مشاكل" بعض الدول حول مناطق الصيدبل إن هناك خلافات بين أوغندا حيث قامت بزيادة المنصرف خلف خزان اوين لزيادة إنتاج الكهرباء والتي تحتاجها لمشروعاتها التنموية مما أثر علي انخفاض منسوب المياه أمام محطات الشرب في كينيا وتنزانيا وتسبب في حدوث مشاكل.
تعارض بسيط
أضاف قائلاً: هناك تعارض بسيط ولكنه لا يشكل خطراً لأن الهيئة المقترحة تعتمد أولوياتها علي تنمية موارد النهر مائياً والإدارة المتكاملة للموارد المائية بدول الحوض السطحية والأمطار والمياه الجوفية أما أنشطة اتحاد البحيرات فتشير إلي توليد الكهرباء وعليه كان هناك اقتراح بأن ينضم ممثل لهذا الاتحاد كمراقب في هيئة مياه النيل الاقليمية الجديدة مثلهم مثل الهيئات الدولية المعنية مثل الاتحاد الافريقي وبعض منظمات الأمم المتحدة والبنك الدولي وغيرها بل إنه يمكن أن يشارك ممثل لهيئة مياه النيل المصرية - السودانية - المشتركة كمراقب أيضاً وبالتالي فإن انضمام مثل هؤلاء سوف يدعم العلاقات ويعمل علي تقارب وجهات النظر مع ملاحظة أن وزراء المياه أقروا ضمن مفاوضات الاتفاقية الإطارية علي إمكانية ضمن أي عدد من المراقبين ذوي الصلة بأنشطة الهيئة الجديدة وأعتقد أنه من الضروري أن ينص علي ذلك بوضوح في الاتفاقية الإطارية.
الإصرار
* ولكن ماذا في حالة الإصرار من قبل دول البحيرات الاستوائية علي عدم الرجوع لدولتي المصب؟
** هناك مشروعات يمكن أن ينفذها الاتحاد القائم بالفعل دون أي اضرار بمصالح دولتي المصب أما فيما يتعلق بتوليد الكهرباء فإنه من حقي أن أراقب وأتدخل لدراسة حجم تأثير هذه المشروعات علي الوارد لمصر والسودان من مياه النيل مع ملاحظة أن هناك مكتباً فنياً للنيل الجنوبي وآخر للنيل الشرقي قام بدراسة كافة المشروعات المشتركة المقترح تنفيذها وأولوياتها وحجم الاستثمارات المطلوبة وهذه المعلومات متاحة وتم المشاركة من قبل الخبراء المصريين والسودانيين في دراسات هذه المشروعات والقانون الدولي والاتفاقيات التاريخية القائمة تعطيني كافة حقوقي أما إذا حدث غير ذلك فإنه ينسق أهداف مبادرة التعاون من أساسها.
سيناريوهات مختلفة
أضاف أن هذا الإقبال ضعيف وانه كان وارد بعدة أسباب أن معظم هذه الدول اهتمامها في المقام الأول توليد الكهرباء وهو ما يعني بشكل غير مباشر أنه علي المدي البعيد لن يؤثر علي مصر سوي أثناء فترة تخزين المياه ولكن لابد من موافقتنا كشرط.. كذلك فإن موقف الهيئات المانحة من رفض تمويل أية مشروعا دون موافقة مصر والسودان ليس نهائياً لأن قراراتها تخضع أحياناً لأغراض سياسية. ودليلنا عندما سحب البنك الدولي قراره الخاص بتمويل السد العالي.
وهنا يجب أن تكون سيناريوهات مختلفة تتعامل مع كافة الاحتمالات لمتابعة مدي تأثير السياسة علي مستقبل التنمية بدول الحوض.
* هذا يقودنا إلي السؤال حول تأثير زيارة وزير خارجية إسرائيل الأخيرة لكل من أثيوبيا وكينيا وأوغندا خلال جولته الافريقية علي مستقبل العلاقات بين مصر ودول الحوض.
** أعتقد أن دول حوض النيل تسعي للاستفادة من كافة الأوراق المتاحة أمامها لتنفيذ مشروعاتها التنموية التي تأخرت كثيراً نتيجة للقلاقل السياسية التي مرت بها هذه الدول وكذلك للظروف الاقتصادية والعرقية وذلك بما فيها مصر وإسرائيل والصين وغيرها من الدول فقد قدمت مصر قيمة لإنشاء 150 بئراً لتوفير مياه الشرب للمجتمعات المحلية بكينيا وغيرها من المنح ولكن كل هذا لا يكفي. بالإضافة إلي الخبرات الفنية التي تحتاجها هذه الدول ولكن لا أحد يعرف متي تتوقف هذه الدول وخطورة هذا الأسلوب أنه يتزايد مع مرور الوقت.
هناك صعوبة
أضاف قائلاً: كما أنه علينا الاعتراف بصعوبة قيام مصر بمنع التنمية بهذه الدول ولكن ليكون هدفنا هو التقليل من آثارها الجانبية علي مصر. وفي نفس الوقت استغلال العلاقات الحالية مع هذه الدول للحصول علي مياه إضافية من فوائد مياه النيل الموجودة بالفعل وإلا فانني لم أستفد من الخطوات التي قامت بها مصر علي مدار السنوات الماضية خاصة وان مصر لديها فرص قوية بشيء من الحكمة والمرونة وتعديل في المواقف من خلال استراتيجية تعاون تقسم بالديناميكية لمواجهة أية احتمالات.
حكاية اثيوبية
أوضح أبوزيد أن ما يحدث حالياً من قبل بعض الدول وزيارة ليبرمان يمثل حرباً نفسية وعصبية وسياسية وطالما أننا نعتمد في مواردنا المائية علي مصادر خارجية فاننا سوف نعيش تحت ضغط مستمر ومتزايد من فترة لأخري وأيضاً من دولة لأخري من دول الحوض وأن تكون استراتيجية التعامل ديناميكية لمواكبة أية متغيرات فمثلاً في الستينيات كانت العلاقة بين اثيوبيا وأمريكا جيدة فقامت الأخيرة بإجراء دراسات فنية حول كافة السدود المحتمل إقامتها في أثيوبيا وبعد فترة أصبحت العلاقات جيدة بين اثيوبيا والاتحاد السوفيتي سابقاً والذي قام بإجراء دراسات جديدة لنفس الموضوع ووضع أولويات للمشروعات تختلف عن الأولويات التي قدمتها أمريكا. ومؤخراً من خلال مبادرة التعاون قامت هولندا بإجراء دراسة ثالثة اطلعنا عليها الوزير الاثيوبي ونتائجها مختلفة تماماً ومطمئنة وهو ما يؤكد أهمية التعامل مع التغييرات التي تطرأ علي علاقات الدول ببعضها البعض وحجم المصالح وتغييرها!!
** أعتقد أن الحكومة بدأت في اتخاذ خطوات إيجابية بعد إعلان رئيس الوزراء عن قيامه بزيارة لاثيوبيا ومعه وفد من رجال الأعمال المصريين لمواجهة ما يحدث من قبل بعض الدول الأجنبية مع دول الحوض.
رئيس الوزراء
طبعاً هي خطوة جيدة ومطلوب المزيد منها وأعتقد أنه إذا كان بعض رجال الأعمال المصريين يتخوفون من عدم الاستقرار ببعض دول الحوض فإنه من الممكن أن تقوم الحكومة بتقديم الدعم اللازم لتشجيعهم للقيام باستثمارات بدول الحوض من خلال اتفاقات وضمانات وضوابط مع الأخذ في الاعتبار عنصر المغامرة بنسبة فعلي سبيل المثال اثيوبيا تقدم الأراضي الزراعية للمستثمرين بنظام حق الانتفاع وهو ما شجع مستثمرين من السعودية والإمارات من الحصول علي آلاف الأفدنة للزراعة بينما أوغندا تسمح ببيع أراضيها للمستثمرين.. أيضاً هناك منظمات اقليمية مصر ودول الحوض أعضاء فيها تقدم تسهيلات للاستثمارات الأجنبية.
الاستثمار الزراعي
* هل تري أن الاستثمار الزراعي من أفضل الاستثمارات المتاحة أمام المستثمرين المصريين؟
** كافة أنواع الاستثمارات مطلوبة وإن كان الأفضل الاستثمار الزراعي لأنه يسمح بتحقيق الأمن الغذائي للمواطن المصري وأبناء حوض النيل من ناحية. كما يسمح بمواجهة مشكلة نقص المياه بمصر وتناقص نصيب الفرد فيها كما يسمح باستقرار المجمعات المحلية بهذه الدول والذي ينعكس علي استقرار البلاد وفي نفس الوقت تتيح فرص عمل للمصريين بهذه الدول ونقل خبراتها لأبناء دول الحوض. وهناك محاولات فردية من قبل بعض المستثمرين في المجال الزراعي وبدأوا في تصدير انتاجهم من هذه الدول إلي أوروبا خاصة أن المنطقة الاستوائية تنتج الإنتاج المبكر للفواكه والمحاصيل ولكن هذا لا يمنع الاستثمار الصناعي والتجاري.. وأعتقد أن هناك خريطة واضحة تعرف بغرص الاستثمار والتسهيلات المتوفرة لرجال الأعمال المصريين لدي الخارجية المصرية.
اثيوبيا أولاً
* هناك رأي يتردد بين بعض الخبراء والمعنيين بملف مياه النيل يري أنه يجب التركيز في هذه المرحلة علي كل من اثيوبيا وأوغندا وبعد ذلك يتم التركيز مع بقية دول الحوض؟
** قال أبوزيد: صحيح ان نهر الكونغو يفقد في المحيط حوالي ألف مليار متر مكعب سنوياً من مياه الأمطار كما أن 85% من حصتنا المائية تأتي من الهيئة الاثيوبية ولكن مثل هذا القرار يتوقف علي حجم المصالح من وقت لآخر ومن دولة لأخري. ولكن بالنسبة للمستقبل أعتقد أن مصالح مصر مع السودان. لأن المشروعات المائية بين البلدين تزيد من حصتنا المائية بينما المشروع الوحيد الذي يأتي لمصر بمياه اضافية من السودان واثيوبيا هو مشروع البارو - اكديو بينما كافة المشروعات التي تم الاتفاق علي تنفيذها بين دول حوض النيل لن تزيد من حصة مصر المائية والكلام ده بناء علي المعلومات وتبادلها مع هذه الدول التي لديها خططها وبرامجها ومشروعاتها وهو ما تم دراسته للتعرف علي حجم تأثيرها علي الوارد لمصر من مياه النيل. وهو ما يساعد علي رسم السياسات المائية المستقبلية لمصر في عام 2050. وبالتالي فإن المصالح تختلف من حين لآخر وعلينا أن نراقب ونتابع بدقة وحكمة.
اثيوبيا وسيط
* لكن لماذا تراجعوا مؤخراً في هذا الإقرار؟
** موضوع الوصول إلي اتفاق إطاري يحتاج إلي وقت ويشهد مراحل شد وجذب وما يحدث حالياً هو التفاوض علي كيفية وضع هذا الإقرار ضمن بنود الاتفاقية الإطارية من خلال مقترح ولم تصل بعد لطريق مسدود من وجهة نظري فاثيوبيا قدمت اقتراحاً وكذلك مصر والسودان.
* يلاحظ أن اثيوبيا تقوم حالياً بلعب دور الوسط لتقريب وجهات النظر بين مصر والسودان وبقية دول الحوض فما رأيك؟
** أعتقد أن تحسن العلاقات بين الدول وتنوعها ما بين سياسي واقتصادي وزيادة الثقة يسهم في تعديل موافقته علاوة علي علاقات حسن الجوار يساعد علي التوصل إلي الاتفاقية الاطارية ولحكاية اقرار اثيوبيا بحق مصر والسودان في استخداماتها الحالية من المياه قصة حينما قررت الانسحاب من اجتماع المجلس الوزاري 2006 وكان في أديس بابا وطلبت الجلوس مع الوزراء علي انفراد فقط وأوضحت لهم أنهم يحصلون علي مياه أكثر من مصر وذلك من خلال حساباتنا والمنطق والمفهوم العلمي الجديد للمياه حيث هناك المياه الزرقاء والمياه الخضراء وعليه أقر الوزراء بحق مصر في استخداماتها الحالية من المياه.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

هل هى حرب نفسية فقط ؟
قال السادة المسئولين فى مصرنا المحروسة أن زيارة ليبرمان العنصرى ورجل المافيا السابق لبعض دول النيل عبارة عن حرب نفسية وعصبية وسياسية .
ولا أعلم ما عرضه ممثل النتن ياهو على هذه الدول من مشاريع يكون فى مقدمتها إقامة السدود لتنمية البلاد وطبعاً هذا ما يحدث فى الظاهر أما الغرض الحقيقة فهو مصر والسودان وأمنهم القومى المائى .
اليوم أخرج لنا ليبرمان لسانه  وفى خطوة لم تكن معدة سابقاً ولو أنها كانت متوقعة قرر أن يزور منابع النيل فى أوغندا حسب ما أعلنته الصحف الإسرائيلية التى قالت أن هذه الزيارة ذات مغزى وأنها رسالة موجهة للقاهرة 
فهل يا سادة ويا رجال السياسة لا زلتم تقولون أنها هيصة إعلامية فقط ؟
فلنفيف قبل أن نغرق فى بحر من الرمال من قلة الماء .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأمن القومى المائى العربى وأطماع إسرائي المستمرة فيه 
من جريدة المصرى اليوم
خبير أردنى: قناة البحرين مشروع «صهيونى».. وما يقال عن إنقاذ البحر الميت «غير دقيق»

  كتب   عمان – منصور المعلا    ٢١/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩ 
فى وقت تؤكد فيه الحكومة الأردنية أن كلا من مشروعى «ناقل البحر الأحمر» و«ناقل البحرين» من أهم المشاريع الاستراتيجية للبلاد، رابع أفقر دولة من حيث مصادر المياه فى العالم، اعتبر خبير المياه ونقيب الجيولوجيين الأردنيين السابق جورج حدادين أن كليهما «صهيونى»، وأن ما يقال عن كونهما ينفذان لإنقاذ البحر الميت هو كلام «غير دقيق»، ذلك أن البحر الميت تعرض فى تاريخه إلى موجات جفاف حادة أدت إلى تراجع مناسيبه إلى أقل مما هو عليه الآن.

مشروع «ناقل البحرين» رأى النور مطلع عام ٢٠٠٨ بعد أن وقع الأردن اتفاقا لدراسته من قبل البنك الدولى، والسلطة الفلسطينية، وإسرائيل، وتمت إحالة دراسة الجدوى إلى شركة فرنسية وأخرى بريطانية لتقييم الأثرين البيئى والاجتماعى، ومن المتوقع استكمال هذه الدراسات نهاية عام ٢٠١٠ أو بداية ٢٠١١ ليتم بعدها السير فى المشروع، المرجو منه أن يزود الأردن بحوالى (٥٧٠) مليون متر مكعب من المياه، حسب وزير المياه رائد أبوالسعود، رغم أن تنفيذه قد يستغرق عقودا، 

ويقول أبوالسعود إن «ناقل البحرين» يهدف إلى نقل المياه من البحر الأحمر إلى البحر الميت وتحليتها وضخ المياه الناتج بعد التحلية إلى البحر الميت بهدف الحفاظ عليه كأحد أهم المعالم الحضارية فى العالم. ولأن المشروع قد يستغرق من ٢٠ – ٢٥ عاما لتنفيذه، استبقت الأردن نتائج دراسة البنك الدولى وكشفت عن مشروعها الجديد «ناقل البحر الأحمر» فى مايو الماضى، لتثير مزيدا من قلق دول مجاورة على رأسها مصر، المتضررة من المشروعين وادى عربة.

وبينما أكد الوزير أن المشروع هو عبارة عن أنبوب للمياه لا تشكل أى تهديد لا من قريب ولا من بعيد لقناة السويس، اتفق معه خبراء مياه أردنيون فى عدم تأثيره سلبا على قناة السويس، لكنهم اعتبروا أن المشروعين وجهان لعملة واحدة، وأنهما صهيونيان، منذ بدأت الفكرة بقناة البحر «المتوسط – الميت»، ثم تحورت فى السيناريو الثانى الذى صار موضوع التنفيذ مؤخرا وهو قناة «الأحمر - الميت».

وقال خبير المياه جورج حدادين، إن المشروع الخاص بقناه البحرين بدأ منذ ١٨٥٤ لمواجهة احتمال تعطل قناة السويس فى وجه القوى الاستعمارية، وبناء على هذه الرؤية تم تصميم المشروع لربط البحر الأحمر بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أنتبهوا أيها السادة المزارعين . الحكومة ستضع عداد للمياه أمام كل حقل حتى تحاسبكم بالمليم على مياه الرى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! حاجة تغيظ مش كده برضه
من جريدة المصرى اليوم 27/9/2009
أباظة فى الشرقية: تسعير مياه الرى وبيعها للفلاحين يهدف إلى ضمان كفايتها لرى الأراضى
قال المهندس أمين أباظة، وزير الزراعة، إن تسعير مياه الرى وبيعها للفلاحين يهدف إلى ضمان كفاية المياه للأراضى المزروعة، مشيراً إلى أن مشروع القانون الجديد المزمع عرضه على مجلس الشعب لإقراره فى الدورة الحالية يتضمن نوعاً من تحقيق الرقابة، وتنظيماً للزراعات كثيفة استهلاك المياه.
وأكد الوزير خلال زيارته للشرقية للمشاركة فى الاحتفالات بأعياد المحافظة أنه يتم حالياً تفعيل مشاركة أصحاب المشروعات الزراعية والاستثمارية فى تكاليف البنية الأساسية اللازمة لتوصيل مياه الرى فى المناطق الجديدة.
أيه رأيكم دام فضلكم ويا هل ترى على أى اساس ستكون محاسبة الفلاحين . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أنتبهوا أيها السادة المزارعين . الحكومة ستضع عداد للمياه أمام كل حقل حتى تحاسبكم بالمليم على مياه الرى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! حاجة تغيظ مش كده برضه
> 
> أيه رأيكم دام فضلكم ويا هل ترى على أى اساس ستكون محاسبة الفلاحين . اشكركم ودمتم بخير


*
والله فكرة هايلة ألحق أستورد عدادات مياه من الصين وزى ما بيقولوا فى الأمثال العاميه "مصائب قوم عند قوم فوايد مركبة"!*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> والله فكرة هايلة ألحق أستورد عدادات مياه من الصين وزى ما بيقولوا فى الأمثال العاميه "مصائب قوم عند قوم فوايد مركبة"!


ماشية معاك يا دكتور
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

جريدة الأهرام


 	44859	‏السنة 133-العدد	2009	اكتوبر	1	‏11 من شوال 1430 هـ	الخميس




 	اختيار مصر بالإجماع رئيسا
لجولات التفاوض لحوض النيل

أقرت دول حوض النيل‏,‏ بالإجماع‏,‏ اختيار مصر رئيسا لجولات التفاوض الثلاث حول نقاط الخلاف‏,‏ واختيار رواندا وتنزانيا مقررين‏.‏ صرح بذلك الدكتور محمد نصر الدين علام وزير الموارد المائية والري‏,‏ عقب عودته من أوغندا‏.‏

وأضاف الوزير أنه تم الاتفاق علي نقل التصورات المقترحة لحل نقاط الخلاف للحكومات للتشاور وإعادة الطرح خلال الجولة الثانية للمباحثات المقرر عقدها بدار السلام بتنزانيا في ديسمبر المقبل‏.‏




بداية ممتازة هل نستطيع أستثمارها

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ماشية معاك يا دكتور
> اشكرك ودمت بخير



الكاش ناقص معايا الأيام ديت
بسبب الواد رضا الأمريكانى* بالجرين كارد* وبس
والمعونات المالية المصرية لأمريكا
وصلت إلى تحت الزيرو
تيجى نتشارك أنا بالمجهود
وانت براس المال!

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الجيب واحد يا دكتور  . المهم أحفادنا يلاقوا ميه نظيفة ومتوفرة . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لنأخذ حذرنا ونعد عدتنا وإلا داهمتنا الكارثة ونحن نتكلم ... فقط !!!
جريدة المصرى اليوم
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تحذير دولى: غرق الدلتا ونقص المياه العذبة كارثتان تعصفان بمصر فى ٢٠٢٠

  كتب   نفيسة الصباغ    ٩/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩ 
حذر تقرير لشبكة الأنباء الإنسانية التابعة للأمم المتحدة «إيرين» من أن منطقة الدلتا فى شمال مصر ستواجه كارثة طبيعية كبيرة بحلول ٢٠٢٠، إذا لم يتم اتخاذ إجراءات عاجلة وفعالة لتحسين إدارة موارد المياه العذبة والتوصل إلى حلول لمواجهة ارتفاع منسوب مياه البحر. 

ونقل التقرير عن مسؤولين حكوميين مصريين قولهم إن البلاد تواجه تهديدا مزدوجا، حيث إنه بحلول ٢٠١٧ ستكون الموارد المائية أقل من الاحتياجات، كما أن ارتفاع منسوب مياه البحر يهدد بإغراق أجزاء كبيرة من الدلتا بأراضيها الخصبة التى تضم قرابة ٦٠% من سكان مصر.

كان المهندس ماجد جورج، وزير البيئة، صرح فى وقت سابق من هذا العام، أمام لجنة برلمانية بأن العديد من المدن والمناطق الحضرية فى شمال الدلتا ستعانى من ارتفاع مستوى البحر الأبيض المتوسط، وذلك اعتبارا من عام ٢٠٢٠، مؤكدا أن ١٥% من أراضى الدلتا مهددة حاليا بارتفاع مستوى سطح البحر وتسرب المياه المالحة إلى المياه الجوفية.

----------


## atefhelal

> لنأخذ حذرنا ونعد عدتنا وإلا داهمتنا الكارثة ونحن نتكلم ... فقط !!!
> جريدة المصرى اليوم
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> تحذير دولى: غرق الدلتا ونقص المياه العذبة كارثتان تعصفان بمصر فى ٢٠٢٠
> 
> كتب نفيسة الصباغ ٩/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩ 
> حذر تقرير لشبكة الأنباء الإنسانية التابعة للأمم المتحدة «إيرين» من أن منطقة الدلتا فى شمال مصر ستواجه كارثة طبيعية كبيرة بحلول ٢٠٢٠، إذا لم يتم اتخاذ إجراءات عاجلة وفعالة لتحسين إدارة موارد المياه العذبة والتوصل إلى حلول لمواجهة ارتفاع منسوب مياه البحر. 
> 
> ونقل التقرير عن مسؤولين حكوميين مصريين قولهم إن البلاد تواجه تهديدا مزدوجا، حيث إنه بحلول ٢٠١٧ ستكون الموارد المائية أقل من الاحتياجات، كما أن ارتفاع منسوب مياه البحر يهدد بإغراق أجزاء كبيرة من الدلتا بأراضيها الخصبة التى تضم قرابة ٦٠% من سكان مصر.
> ...


مثل هذا التحذير تعلمه للأسف الحكومة المصرية منذ سنتين على الأقل .. ولانسمع فى وسائل إعلامنا عن اهتمامها بذلك أو على الأقل عن ماهو رأيها وماذا أعدت لمواجهة هذه الكارثة المتوقعة .... وكل مانسمعه فى وسائل الإعلام  بشكل رتيب وممل هو انشغالها بأكوام الزبالة التى تملأ أحياء القاهرة الراقية وغير الراقية ، وانشغالها بزراعات المجارى بعد أن شحت مياه الرى ، وانشغالها المزعج بأنفلونزا الخنازير وإعدادها لمدافن جماعية لإستقبال ضحايا تلك الأنفلونزا ، وانشغال الإعلام بهموم توريث الحكم لجمال مبارك وبصكوك الغفران – أقصد صكوك بيع القطاع العام واحتمال تأجيل توزيعها على الشعب بعد التوريث لكى يتفرق دم القطاع العام بين القبائل فلايدين التاريخ حرامية خصخصة القطاع العام وحدهم فقط .... 

وكتبت مثل هذا التحذير أيضا منذ عام تقريبا  فى "تمهيد" بحث مقدم لمركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس وزراء مصر كما يلى :

كما أكد تقرير التنمية البشرية 2007-2008 الصادر عن الأمم المتحدة على خطورة تزايد انبعاث غازات الإحتباس الحرارى ، التى سوف تؤدى حتما إلى تغير مستمر ودائم فى المناخ ينتهى إلى كوارث بيئية مؤكدة . وشدد التقرير على ضرورة العمل الوطنى الفعال وعلى التعاون الدولى فى مجال التكيف مقدما مع تلك التغيرات والكوارث المناخية المرتقبة . واقترح فى هذا الشأن بعض الإستراتيجيات لتخفيف صدمات تلك التغيرات على العالم ، وخاصة على الدول النامية والأكثر فقرا ، التى سوف تكون الأكثر عرضة للخطر ، لأنها الأقل قدرة على التكيف وحماية نفسها رغم مساهمتها الأدنى فى انبعاثات غازات الإحتباس الحرارى . وسوف تدفع الدول النامية والفقيرة ثمنا غاليا لما قام به الآخرون من الدول الغنية الأكثر استهلاكا للوقود الحفرى .
وأشار التقرير إلى بعض الدول النامية التى سوف تكون  الأكثر عرضة للخطر ، والتى سوف تعانى بدرجة أكبر من تلك الكوارث البيئية المرتقبة وكان من بينها مصر حيث قال : " .. نجد فى مصر مثلا أن من شأن أى زيادة مقدارها نصف متر فى مستويات سطح البحر ، أن تؤدى إلى خسائر اقتصادية تتجاوز حاجز الـ 35 مليار دولار ونزوح أكثر من 2 مليون شخص من شمال الدلتا . وتحاول مصر تطوير استجابة مؤسسية لذلك من خلال تفعيل الحوار على أرفع المستويات بين الوزارات تحت إشراف وقيادة وزارة البيئة . بيد أن الحجم الهائل للمخاطر المناخية سوف يتطلب إصلاحات سياسية أبعد نطاقا تشمل جميع أبعاد الإقتصاد . ".

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مثل هذا التحذير تعلمه للأسف الحكومة المصرية منذ سنتين على الأقل .. ولانسمع فى وسائل إعلامنا عن اهتمامها بذلك أو على الأقل عن ماهو رأيها وماذا أعدت لمواجهة هذه الكارثة المتوقعة .... وكل مانسمعه فى وسائل الإعلام  بشكل رتيب وممل هو انشغالها بأكوام الزبالة التى تملأ أحياء القاهرة الراقية وغير الراقية ، وانشغالها بزراعات المجارى بعد أن شحت مياه الرى ، وانشغالها المزعج بأنفلونزا الخنازير وإعدادها لمدافن جماعية لإستقبال ضحايا تلك الأنفلونزا ، وانشغال الإعلام بهموم توريث الحكم لجمال مبارك وبصكوك الغفران – أقصد صكوك بيع القطاع العام واحتمال تأجيل توزيعها على الشعب بعد التوريث لكى يتفرق دم القطاع العام بين القبائل فلايدين التاريخ حرامية خصخصة القطاع العام وحدهم فقط .... 
> 
> وكتبت مثل هذا التحذير أيضا منذ عام تقريبا  فى "تمهيد" بحث مقدم لمركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس وزراء مصر كما يلى :
> 
> كما أكد تقرير التنمية البشرية 2007-2008 الصادر عن الأمم المتحدة على خطورة تزايد انبعاث غازات الإحتباس الحرارى ، التى سوف تؤدى حتما إلى تغير مستمر ودائم فى المناخ ينتهى إلى كوارث بيئية مؤكدة . وشدد التقرير على ضرورة العمل الوطنى الفعال وعلى التعاون الدولى فى مجال التكيف مقدما مع تلك التغيرات والكوارث المناخية المرتقبة . واقترح فى هذا الشأن بعض الإستراتيجيات لتخفيف صدمات تلك التغيرات على العالم ، وخاصة على الدول النامية والأكثر فقرا ، التى سوف تكون الأكثر عرضة للخطر ، لأنها الأقل قدرة على التكيف وحماية نفسها رغم مساهمتها الأدنى فى انبعاثات غازات الإحتباس الحرارى . وسوف تدفع الدول النامية والفقيرة ثمنا غاليا لما قام به الآخرون من الدول الغنية الأكثر استهلاكا للوقود الحفرى .
> وأشار التقرير إلى بعض الدول النامية التى سوف تكون  الأكثر عرضة للخطر ، والتى سوف تعانى بدرجة أكبر من تلك الكوارث البيئية المرتقبة وكان من بينها مصر حيث قال : " .. نجد فى مصر مثلا أن من شأن أى زيادة مقدارها نصف متر فى مستويات سطح البحر ، أن تؤدى إلى خسائر اقتصادية تتجاوز حاجز الـ 35 مليار دولار ونزوح أكثر من 2 مليون شخص من شمال الدلتا . وتحاول مصر تطوير استجابة مؤسسية لذلك من خلال تفعيل الحوار على أرفع المستويات بين الوزارات تحت إشراف وقيادة وزارة البيئة . بيد أن الحجم الهائل للمخاطر المناخية سوف يتطلب إصلاحات سياسية أبعد نطاقا تشمل جميع أبعاد الإقتصاد . ".



عزيزى المهندس الفاضل عاطف هلال

بعد التحية والسلام
أحد أصدقائى *د. حمزة إبراهيم عامر* من النخبة المثقفة يجمعنا جميعا فى السابق "بريد الأهرام" وحاليا تجمعنا  مجموعة إلكترونية تسمى مجموعة "الكيبورد" وقد أدلى بدلوه على النحو التالى:





> *لا أدري .. هذه الأخبار يتم تداولها على المستوى الدولي الرسمي .. وعندما درستها في إطار المعلومات العلمية المتاحة للجميع في الكتب الدراسية .. وكذلك المراجع المتخصصة .. وجدت البون شاسع بين الحقائق .. والمشهور المتداول .. وفي حدود التفكير العلمي الذي يوجب الحياد عند إبداء الرأي فقد كتبت تعليقا تفضلت بنشرة جريدة الأهرام مرتين في باب البريد .. وطبعا .. شادي القبيلة .. لا يطرب .. ولعناية الأخوة أعيد نشر ماكتبته بالأهرام لعل وعسى أن يجد أحد أساتذتي ممن قد يقرأونه موطن الخطأ في استنتاجاتي فيصححني .. وأكون له من الشاكرين .. كان نص رسالتي للأهرام كما يلي : 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ونشرت جريدة الجارديان الانجليزية تقريرا عما يتهدد دلتا النيل في مصر من أخطار‏..‏ ونوهت بصفة خاصة عن احتمال غرق مساحات شاسعة منها نتيجة انصهار جليد القطبين الشمالي والجنوبي بسبب ما اشتهر بمسمي الاحتباس الحراري‏..‏ أي ارتفاع متوسط درجة الحرارة العام حول الكرة الأرضية كنتيجة للزيادة المطردة في انتاج أول وثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يترتب علي حرق الوقود المستخدم في تيسير المركبات والمصانع الانتاجية في نصف الكرة الشمالي بأوروبا وأمريكا وآسيا‏,‏ وذلك غير الاخطار الناتجة عن سوء الادارة المصرية للأرض الزراعية وتبويرها من أجل البناء فوقها‏.‏ واتفق تماما مع تقرير الجارديان عن سوء الادارة المصرية للثروة الزراعية غير المتجددة ولكنني أكاد أجزم بخطأ تلك الدراسة وعما جاء فيها من احتمال غرق الدلتا نتيجة انصهار جليد القطبين‏,‏ وأعتمد في ذلك علي الاحصائيات العلمية المنشورة والمتاحة للجميع ومنها توزيع المياه علي سطح الكرة الأرضية علي النحو التالي‏:‏
> 
> ‏1‏ـ إجمالي المياه في البحار والمحيطات‏1320000‏ ألف كيلو متر مكعب من مياه الكرة الأرضية بنسبة‏97%.‏
> ...


*فما رأيكم فى هذا الشأن؟!*

----------


## atefhelal

> *عزيزى المهندس الفاضل عاطف هلال*
> 
> *بعد التحية والسلام*
> أحد أصدقائى *د. حمزة إبراهيم عامر* من النخبة المثقفة يجمعنا جميعا فى السابق "بريد الأهرام" وحاليا تجمعنا مجموعة إلكترونية تسمى مجموعة "الكيبورد" وقد أدلى بدلوه على النحو التالى:
> 
>  "...............
> .............................
> ...................................... "
> 
> ...


الدكتور حمزة إبراهيم عامر قال : " *أكاد أجزم بخطأ تلك الدراسة وعما جاء فيها من احتمال غرق الدلتا نتيجة انصهار جليد**القطبين...* " .. أى لم  يجزم أو يقطع بخطأ تلك الدراسة ...فلماذا لانفترض صحة الدراسة طالما لم يقطع هو أو غيره  بعدم صحتها .. ونستعد للكارثة التى تنبأت بها الدراسة  لنكون قادرين على مواجهتها ... !! .. 

وقال : " *.... ولذلك فلو تم انصهار كل الجليد في القطبين فإن منسوب سطح**البحر لن يرتفع بأكثر**من نحو سنتيمترين ...* " ... وهو مجرد استدلال نظرى .. لم يعتمد فيه على سند من أرصاد سابقة  كمقدمات لكى يؤسس عليها استدلاله  وماذهب إليه من نتيجة  ... ...  

ثم قال : *" ... أى أن الخطورة على الدلتا .. مبالغ فيها جدا جدا .. وهى نقطة بحث مهمة يجب أن يعمل عليها جهاز حماية الشواطئ بالبحث العلمى .. "* 
أى لم ينفى الخطورة على الدلتا بشكل قاطع ، وإن كان قد اتهم المتحدثين عنها اعتمادا على تقرير الأمم المتحدة بالمبالغة .. ثم هدم كلامه كله حين أقر بالحاجة إلى بحث تلك الخطورة بطريقة علمية .. ولا أعلم أن مصر تملك جهازا لحماية الشواطئ مؤهلا  كما قال لبحث تلك الخطورة على أساس علمى ... للأسباب التالية : 

لأن  أى جهة بحثيه عليها أن تحصل أولا على كل ماوصل إليه العلماء والباحثين من قبل فيما يتعلق بتلك الخطورة المرتقبة  ، وأن ترجع تلك الجهة البحثية إلى كل الأرصاد التى تم رصدها من قبل لمعدلات زيادة غازات الإحتباس الحرارى ومعدلات تأثيرها على تغير المناخ  على مستوى العالم وعلاقة كل ذلك بمعدلات ارتفاع منسوب سطح مياه البحر ، والتى تمت بمعرفة علماء ومختصين وتكلفت أموالا كثيرة ، واعتمد عليها تقرير الأمم المتحدة عندما أشار إلى توقع حدوث تلك الكارثة يشمال دلتا مصر .   

وبعد أن تحصل الجهة البحثية المصرية على ماسبق من بحوث وأرصاد .. تبدأ فى عمل  تصور علمى لمستقبل تلك التغيرات كميا وأثرها بالنسبة لوضع الدلتا بمصر ،  وربط كل ماسبق من تغيرات بأساليب النمذجة الرياضية mathematical modeling وأساليب كتابة السيناريو .. فتركز النمذجة على ماأمكن وعلى مايمكن قياسه وتقديره كميا ، بينما تؤخذ المعلومات النوعية التى لايستوعبها النموذج فى الإعتبار عند استخدام أسلوب كتابة السيناريو.

وحتى عام 2000 - طبقا لمعلوماتى - لم تستخدم مصر أو أى جهة بحثية فى مصر أساليب النمذجة الرياضية مع أساليب كتابة السيناريو فى استشراف أى مستقبل ووضع تصورات علمية لأى مستقبل لأى شيئ متوقع بمصر ، سواء بالنسبة للأزمات المرتقبة  طبيعية أو غير طبيعية أو بالنسبة لحركة  أى موارد فى المستقبل بغرض استشراف مستقبلها .

وصعوبة استخدام أساليب النمذجة  فى مصر تتلخص فى أن أول شرط كمدخل لها هو ضرورة وضع أهداف واشتراطات واضحة وممكنة فى دوال خطية متجانسة من الدرجة الأولى (علاقة رياضية بسيطة ولكنها تعتمد على إحصائيات دقيقة ورصد صادق وأمين للواقع ) .. كما تزيد صعوبة النمذجة فى مصر حين يبدأ الباحث فى وضع ثوابت تلك العلاقات الرياضية التى تسمى  بالقيود الحاكمة constraints لمتغيرات الأوضاع فى مصر (أى ثوابت لمتغيرات وهذا موضوع رياضى آخر) اقتصاديا وسياسيا واجتماعيا بالسلب أو بالإيجاب (أى بعلامة الناقص أو الزائد فى المعادلات ) .. ثم سوف يجد الباحث صعوبة أكبر حين يبدأ فى تعريف مصفوفة المعاملات الفنية matrix of technical coefficients لموضوع البحث فى استشراف المستقبل لأى مورد أو لأى مشكلة أو أزمة مرتقبة ... 

وأكاد أجزم ( نفس أسلوب د. حمزة فى التعبير) أنه  لم يتم استخدام نظام الجمع بين أساليب النمذجة وأساليب كتابة السيناريو حتى الآن لإستشراف أى مستقبل فى مصر لأى شيئ لأسباب لاصلة لها بكفاءة أبناء مصر من الباحثين ، ولكن لأن هذا النظام مكلف للغاية ويحتاج إلى اعتمادات مالية لن توفرها الحكومة المصرية ، كما أن المعلومات والإحصائيات المتاحة لن تسعف أحدا من الباحثين أو تساعده فى استخدام هذا النظام ، ليس بسبب عدم دقة المعلومات المتاحة فقط بل بسبب عدم المعاونة فى إتاحتها كاملة وواضحة أيضا أمام أى باحث .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *، ليس بسبب عدم دقة المعلومات المتاحة فقط بل بسبب عدم المعاونة فى إتاحتها كاملة وواضحة أيضا أمام أى باحث .*



*شكرا* *جزيلا* *أخى الفاضل المهندس عاطف هلال  على ردكم الموسع والتفصيلى

ولكننى فى النهاية لا "أجزم" بل "أؤكد" على التالى:

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى اللى وصلوا حال مصر إلى ما نحن فيه الآن وما سنكون عليه للأسف فى المستقبل!

وأنتظر منى موضوع جديد عن "أين نحن من الجامعات السعودية" تحت الإعداد*

----------


## رحمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## سيد جعيتم

فى هذه الأيام نشاهد الدكتور / نظيف وقد أخذ معه بعض رجال الأعمال وذهبوا لأثيوبيا . بلا شك هى خطوة متأخرة ولكنها هامة وكما قال وزير رى أفريقى سابق أين كنتم وإسرائيل التى تعلقونا أخطائكم على شماعتها متواجدة بشدة فى جميع دول حوض النيل ( دول مصدر / دول مصب ) حتى أن لها تواجد قوى فى جنوب السودان . وضرب مثلاً بالتواجد الليبى المثمر فى أفريقيا . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## اليمامة

الف مبروك سيدى الفاضل..الى المزيد من التقدم.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أستاذنا الحبيب أستاذ سيد 
1000 مبروك ذهبية حورس

جاءت هذه المقالة فى عدد اليوم من الأهرام

إسرائيل تدعي‏:‏ مكتشف النيل يهودي‏!‏

[frame="2 80"]إثيوبيا‏:‏ أمـــل ســرور 


الإدعاءات الإسرائيلية لا تنتهي ابدا وأخرها الإدعاء بأن مكتشف منابع النيل يهودي. حلقة جديدة من رحلة بعثة الأهرام عند منايع النيل على شواطئ بحيرة فيكتوريا في أوغندا 

تصوير‏:‏ حسام ديـــاب  





أين من عيني حبيب ساحر‏..‏ فيه نبل وجلال وحياء واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكا‏..‏ ظالم الحسن شهي الكبرياء عبق السحر كأنفاس الربا‏..‏ ساهم الطرف كاحلام المساء مشرق الطلعة في منطقه‏..‏ لغة النور وتعبير السماء
لا تملك سواها‏. '‏ الأطلال‏'‏ لشاعرنا الراحل‏'‏ إبراهيم ناجي‏'..‏ تضبط نفسك متلبسا مرددا تلك الكلمات التي تغنت بها كوكب الشرق لربما تعبر عما تراه عيناك وتسمعه أذناك وأنت واقف بقدميك في قلب هضبة البحيرات الإستوائية متيقنا بأن‏'‏ ناجي‏'‏ قد كتب عاشقا واصفا ليس لحبيبة قلبه بل لمياه النيل في بحيرة فيكتوريا‏..!‏
ساعة واحدة من مطار العاصمة الإثيوبية‏'‏ أديس أبابا‏'‏ كفيلة بأن تنقلك إلي العاصمة الأوغندية و تحديدا مطار‏'‏ عنتبي‏'..‏
لم يفارقنا طوال المسافة صوت‏'‏ طه خليفة‏'‏ رئيس غرفة السياحة بأسوان ونائب رئيس مجلس إدارة احدي الشركات التي تستثمر في مجالات السياحة والتكنولوجيا والكهرباء بالاراضي الحبشية والعاشق لتراب إثيوبيا والذي يتمتع بشبكة لا بأس بها من العلاقات مع المسئولين الإثيوبيين‏..‏ لم يفارقنا حديثه عن نيل أوغندا هكذا أطلق عليه بأنه مختلف تماما عن نيل الحبشة الهادر المندفع القوي‏,‏ الأول هاديء لحد ما‏,‏ حكيم في أحيان لكنه ليس الأغزر كما‏..‏
وإذا كانت مصر تستمد‏85%‏ من مياهها من الحبشة فإنها أيضا تستمد الباقي من بحيرة‏'‏ فيكتوريا‏'‏وإذا كانت هناك مصالح إقتصادية وسياسية بين البلدين‏_‏ مصر وإثيوبيا‏_‏ في طريقها للتعزيز فإن هذه العلاقات أيضا لابد وألا تنحصر عند إثيوبيا فقط إذ عليها أن تتوجه لبقية دول حوض النيل وخاصة أوغندا التي قد تكون لها علاقات أساسية منذ زمن بعيد مع إسرائيل‏..!!‏ لا أعرف لماذا كنت علي يقين بأنني سأري بل وسأسمع شيئا مختلفا عما رأته عيناي في بلاد الحبشة‏..‏ والحق سرعان ما أفقنا من حالتنا عندما جاء صوت كابتن الطائرة معلنا وصولنا إلي مطار أوغندا‏..‏
ما أن حطت أقدامنا العاصمة الأوغندية‏'‏ عنتيبي‏'..‏ حتي قررنا أن نتجه علي الفور إلي هدفنا المنشود وهو مدينة‏''‏ جنجا‏'‏ لنصل إلي ثاني أكبر بحيرة للمياه العذبة في العالم من حيث المساحة والأكبر في إفريقيا حيث تبلغ مساحتها‏68870‏ كيلو مترا‏.‏
ثلاث ساعات هي المدة الزمنية التي قطعتها سيارتنا من مطار‏'‏ عنتيبي‏'‏ إلي أحد الفنادق المطلة مباشرة علي بحيرة‏'‏ فيكتوريا‏'‏ في مدينة‏'‏ جنجا‏'..‏
من اليسير أن تتعرف علي ملامح أوغندا بل تدرك الفرق بينها وبين الحبشة‏,‏ ما أن تتوغل سيارتك مغادرة‏'‏ عنتيبي‏'‏ متجهة‏'‏لكمبالا‏'‏ لتشق طريقها عبر القري الصغيرة لتصل إلي‏'‏ جنجا‏'..‏
طفرة من التقدم والنمو حدثت خلال‏5‏ سنوات منذ أخر زيارة قمت بها إلي هذا البلد‏,‏ نظرة سريعة للبنيان المعماري والسوبر ماركات العالمية والسيارات الفارهة وحتي المتوسطة والأسواق وشركات السياحة تستطيع بها أن تعرف أن هذ البلد يعمل علي قدم وساق‏..‏ وأن إثيوبيا التي غادرتها منذ ساعات سوف تلحق بالركب هي أيضا وأنني لو قدر لي و زرتها بعد‏5‏ سنوات من الآن لاختلفت أمور كثيرة‏..!!‏ كان قرص الشمس يداعب صفحة بحيرة‏'‏ فيكتوريا‏'‏ محاولا ألا يختفي ولكن أبدا لم يفلح فلقد آن الأوان لتحتضنه المياه التي تجري في هدوء وإنسيابية معلنا دخول الليل‏..‏ وآه من ليل‏'‏ جنجا‏'..!!‏
وآه من ذاك النوم الذي يفارق عينيك لحين بزوغ أول خيط من خيوط الشمس‏..‏ وكيف تري عيناك النوم وصوت‏'‏ خفافيش الظلام‏'‏ حولك في كل مكان‏..‏ وربما إصطدامها بجدران غرفتك التي وضعت لها أسوار عالية من الحديد صوت يثير الفزع والرهبة‏..‏
ولأن الليل مهما طال له نهاية‏..‏ فلقد إنتظرنا نهايته بفارغ الصبر لتبدأ رحلتنا في باكر اليوم التالي إلي منبع بحيرة‏'‏ فيكتوريا‏'..!!‏
فيكتوريا‏..‏إنجليزية‏..‏ أم يهودية؟‏!‏
كانت عقارب الساعة تشير إلي الساعة السابعة صباحا عندما بدأت سيارتنا تتحرك من أمام الفندق متجهة إلي‏'‏ شلال ريجون‏'‏ حيث منبع نهر النيل‏..'‏ ديسون‏'‏ مرافقنا الأوغندي راح يتحدث ما يقرب من ربع ساعة وهي المدة التي قطعناها للوصول إلي‏'‏ شلال ريجون‏'‏ قائلا‏..‏ إنه عبارة عن هدار صخري بارتفاع أربعة أمتار وكان يستخدم في التصرف في المياه وهذه النقطة تعرف باسم‏'‏ نيل فيكتوريا وهو النقطة التي بدأ منها نهر النيل لكي ينطلق إلي البحر الأبيض المتوسط من خلال وسط وشمال أوغندا مرورا بالسودان وصولا إلي مصر‏,‏ وتستغرق رحلة مياه النيل‏3‏ شهور في هذه النقطة إلي أن تصل إلي مصر‏.‏ لم أكن في حاجة لسماع صوت مرافقي ما أن وقفت أمام‏'‏ شلال ريجون‏'‏ فالمشهد لا يستطيع قلم وصفه وكما قال لي‏'‏ طه خليفة‏'‏ رئيس غرفة السياحة بأسوان أنه مختلف عن مشهد شلالات النيل الأزرق في الحبشة‏..‏ هنا هاديء وحكيم ومتزن‏..‏
رحت بعيدا بذاكرتي وتذكرت أنه في عام‏1858‏ حاول المستكشفان البريطانيان‏'‏ سبيك وبرتون‏'‏ الوصول إلي منابع النيل في رحلة بدآها في شرق إفريقيا فوصلا لبحيرة‏'‏ تنجانقا‏'‏ ثم عادا وفي منتصف الرحلة حالت ظروف‏'‏ برتون‏'‏ الصحية دون الإستمرار في الرحلة التي واصلها‏'‏ سبيك‏'‏ إلي أن إكتشف أن منبع النيل من هنا في تلك النقطة التي أقف عليها بقدماي‏..‏ وقد أطلق علي البحيرة إسم‏'‏ فيكتوريا‏'‏ نسبة إلي ملكة إنجلترا‏..!!‏
لفت نظري وجود لافتة كبيرة عند شلالات‏'‏ ريجون‏'‏ وقد كتبت باللغة الإنجليزية وهي تحكي قصة إكتشاف‏'‏ سبيك‏'‏ لبحيرة‏'‏ فيكتوريا‏'.‏ قبل أن أكمل قراءتي فاجأني مرافقي قائلا‏..‏ تلك هي اللوحة التي تحكي قصة إكتشاف منابع النيل والتي إكتشفها رحالة إنجليزي من أصل يهودي علي ما أظن أنه إسرائيلي ويدعي‏'‏ سبيك‏'..‏ خرقت أذني مقولة مرافقي فاستوقفته وقلت له عفوا‏'‏ سبيك‏'‏ بريطاني وقد أطلق اسم‏'‏ فيكتوريا‏'‏ نسبة لملكة إنجلترا‏..‏ ودخلنا في مناقشة طويلة حول جنسية‏'‏ سبيك‏'..‏ من خلالها عرفت منه أن كل الأفواج الإسرائيلية التي رافقها هو والتي تأتي إلي إوغندا إما للسياحة أو لتنفيذ مشروعات وإستثمارات بين إسرائيل وأوغندا قالوا له أن اليهود هم مكتشفو منابع النيل‏..!!‏ حاولت أن أصلح له ما أفسده المفسدون‏..‏ ولكنها تظل محاولة فردية جاءت بالصدفة‏..!!!‏
هنا‏..‏ وقف ليبرمان‏..!‏
إنطلقنا إلي مكان أخر نستطيع أن نري منه بشكل أفضل مياه النيل متدفقة لتكمل رحلتها من بحيرة‏'‏ فيكتوريا‏'‏ إلي السودان‏..‏ شلال صغير إذ ماقارنته بشلالات النيل الأزرق في إثيوبيا‏..‏
تحدثت مع مرافقي في أن هذا المكان بالتأكيد يجذب السياح إليه‏..‏ فرد علي بفخر وثقة‏..‏ بالطبع وكان أخر من زاره السيد‏'‏ ليبرمان‏'‏ وزير الخارجية الإسرائيلي منذ شهور قليلة‏..‏ تسمرت قدماي في أرض بحيرة‏'‏ فيكتوريا‏'‏ الحمراء الطينية‏..‏ وحدثت نفسي قائلة‏..‏ هنا وقف ليبرمان الذي هدد مصر يوما بقصف السد العالي‏..‏ لقد وقف عند حدود بحيرة‏'‏ فيكتوريا‏'‏ الضخمة التي تقع علي حدود كل من أوغندا و تنزانيا وكينيا ليتأمل كيف ينبع النيل وكيف يسير في رحلته الطويلة من أجل الوصول إلينا‏..‏ تري هل كانت زيارة سياحية أم ميدانية‏..‏ ؟‏!‏
وما الذي جعله يزور هذه المنطقة بالتحديد‏.‏ رغم أنها لم تكن مدرجة في الزيارة‏..‏ ؟
فيم يفكرون ويخططون وماذا يخفون في جعبتهم‏..‏ ؟‏!‏
قطع مرافقي حالة تأملي وعلامات إستفهامي قائلا دون أن أسأله‏..‏
أوغندا وإسرائيل دولتان لهما علاقات وطيدة في السياسة والإقتصاد‏..‏ وهم يعملون لدينا في مجالات عديدة أهمها مستحضرات التجميل والسجاد والموكيت والأدوية وإطارات السيارات ويصدرون لنا المنتجات الإستهلاكية مثل الألبان وأنواع من العصائر والجبن‏..‏
قاطعته قائلة‏..‏ وماذا عن السدود‏..‏ هل لها وجود‏..‏ ؟‏!‏
سوف يتم إنشاء سد علي بحيرة فيكتوريا وأشار إلي بأصبعه‏..‏ ولكنه تمويل إيطالي وصيني‏..‏ أما عن بقية السدود التي نحتاجها لتوليد الكهرباء أعتقد أنه تم توقيع إتفاقيات بين الحكومتين الإسرائيلية والأوغندية من أجل إنشاء بعض السدود في المستقبل القريب‏.‏ عندما أنهينا جولتنا في بحيرة‏'‏ فيكتوريا‏'‏ كنت في حاجة ماسة للتعرف علي إستثمارات ونشاط مصر الإقتصادي في أوغندا وهاجمتني علامات إستفهام عديدة علي رأسها هل تركنا الساحة الأوغندية التي تمس أمننا ومصالحنا القومية خاوية ليلعب أخرون فيها بهذا الشكل‏..‏ ؟‏!‏ أين نحن من كل هذه الزيارات والإتفاقيات‏..‏؟‏!‏
إستثمارات مصرية
أحد المصريون الذين لهم تواجد قوي في أوغندا والذي رفض ذكر إسمه جعلنا نتنفس الصعداء عندما تكلم قائلا‏..‏ إن مصر لها دور محوريا وأساسيا وليس هامشيا علي الإطلاق في أوغندا وأن هناك العديد من الإستثمارات لشركات مقاولات كبري في العاصمة‏'‏ عنتيبي‏'‏ وأن الحكومة الأوغندية أعلنت ترحيبها الشديد بالإستثمارات المصرية واستيراد اللحوم والألبان والفاكهة وفتح السوق الأوغندي علي مصراعيه أمام مصر وأن هناك أيضا أوراقا يتم مناقشتها خلال هذه الأيام لإنشاء سدود صغيرة في أوغندا بمنحة صغيرة قدرها‏4.5‏ مليون دولار لتوفير مياه الشرب والكهرباء‏,‏ وأن صندوق التعاون المصري الإفريقي يقوم بتنمية المهارات البشرية للجانب الأوغندي في مجالات الزراعة والمياه والري والصحة ونظم بالفعل الصندوق خلال العام الحالي‏55‏ دورة تدريبية لتدريب‏139‏ متدربا أوغنديا في كافة المجالات‏..‏ والكلام لازال علي لسان رجل الأعمال المصري‏..‏ الصورة ليست سيئة كما يتصور البعض فيما يخص النشاط أو الدور المصري في تلك البلاد‏..‏ بل كل ما نتمناه أننا نحتاج لدور مصري أكثر قوة وإنتشارا وفاعلية وإن كنا قد تأخرنا قليلا فهذا ليس معناه أننا تخلفنا عن الركب ولكن علينا باللحاق حتي لانعطي فرصة لأخرين أن يحتلوا مكاننا ويحاولون لعب أدوارنا التي منذ أن خلقنا نحن مسئولون عنها بالدرجة الآولي والآخيرة‏..‏ كلمات هذا الرجل كانت الآخيرة التي سمعناها في أوغندا ودعنا‏'‏ جنجا‏'‏ و بحيرة‏'‏ فيكتوريا‏'‏ لنجد أنفسنا في مطار‏'‏ عنتيبي‏'‏ وقبل أن نغادر متجهين إلي مطار القاهرة الدولي‏..‏ لمحنا من بعيد ذلك النصب التذكاري الذي شيده الإسرائيليون في مطار‏'‏ عنتيبي‏'‏ قرب المكان الذي شهد العملية العسكرية الشهيرة التي نفذها جنود القوات الخاصة الإسرائيلية لإنقاذ الرهائن الذين إختطفتهم الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين وأجبروا الطائرة التي كانت تحمل أكثر من‏300‏ إسرائيلي علي الهبوط الإضطراري في مطار‏'‏ عنتيبي‏'‏ في‏28‏ يونيو‏1976‏ هذا النصب الذي زاره ليبرمان مؤخرا وقال أنه لمن العسير علي المرء أن يعبر عما يجول بخاطره في لحظة كهذه بالنسبة لإسرائيل لقد مثلت عملية‏'‏عنتيبي‏'‏ واحدة من أنصع صفحات تاريخنا عندما أثبتت تصميمنا علي محاربة الإرهاب وتحرير مواطنينا‏..‏
هذا ماقاله‏'‏ ليبرمان‏'‏ عن العملية التي نفذها الفلسطينيون الذين قتلتهم الأيادي الإسرائيلية علي أرض مطار‏'‏ عنتيبي‏'‏ حاولوا أن يفاوضوا الإسرائيليين بالرهائن اليهود من أجل الإفراج عن آلاف الفلسطينيين المعتقلين خلف قضبان السجون الإسرائيلية‏.‏
شرف المحاولة
كم هي ثقيلة رحلة العودة إلي القاهرة‏..!!!‏ رغم إشتياقنا إلي قاهرة القلوب بحلوها ومرها‏..‏ ورغم أننا كنا نعد الثواني والدقائق من أجل اللحظة التي نسمع فيها صوت كابتن الطائرة مهللا بوصولنا إلي مطار القاهرة الدولي‏..‏ إلا أن إحساسنا بثقل المسئولية التي نحملها علي أعتاقنا كان كفيلا بأن يجعل إحساسا بالرهبة والخوف والقلق يجتاحنا‏..‏ إذ هل إستطعنا أن ننقل مارأيناه وما سمعناه في تلك الجولة التي شملت إثيوبيا و أوغندا وهما بمثابة أهم بلدين من بلدان دول حوض النيل التي تمس مصالحنا المصرية والقومية بشكل مباشر‏..‏ ؟‏!‏
هل فلحنا في الإجابة عن تساؤلات وعلامات إستفهام تدور في ذهن قارئنا‏..‏ ؟‏!‏ والأهم هل كنا علي قدر المسئولية التي وضعتها الأراضي الحبشية والأوغندية في أعناقنا‏..‏ ؟‏!‏
وهل وصلت مشاعر وأمنيات بل نداءات البلدين إلي كل المسئولين ورجال الأعمال المصريين المطالبة بنظرة أكثر عمقا وشمولية ونضجا وتحركا إقتصاديا سريعا وكبيرا تجاه تلك البلاد العذراء التي تشهد حالة من حالات التقدم السريع‏..‏ ؟‏!‏
إن نجحنا في الإجابة علي كل علامات الإستفهام السابقة فهذا مانتمناه‏..‏ وإن فشلنا‏..‏ عذرا فليبق لنا شرف المحاولة‏.‏
ولأن دول حوض النيل ليست إثيوبيا وأوغندا فحسب‏,‏ فنحن علي وعد بالإستمرار لننقل ونرصد إمتدادنا وعمقنا الأصلي والأصيل في القارة السمراء‏..‏‏[/frame]

----------


## the_chemist

ألف مبروك أستاذى الفاضل

تمنياتى بالتوفيق الدائم

متعك الله بالصحة والسعادة

----------


## الصعيدي

ألف ألف مبروك أستاذي الفاضل .. دمت لنا مبدعا ومعلما  :f2:

----------


## a_leader

الف مبروك استاذى العزيز  :f:

----------


## فراشة

استاذنا الفاضل

أ/سيد جعيتم



ألف مبروك الجائزه 



كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق والتميز دائما



 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## ahmedab216

*الأستاذ الفاضل .. سيد جعيتم* 

*لك كل التهنئة بفوزكم بوسام التميز ..*

*متمنين لكم موفور الصحة و دوام النجاح و بالتوفيق دائما ..*

*خالص تحياتي و ودي ..*

*في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الف مبروك سيدى الفاضل..الى المزيد من التقدم.


بارك الله فيك ايتها الفاضلة . اشكرك على مجاملتك الكريمة . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذنا الحبيب أستاذ سيد 
> 1000 مبروك ذهبية حورس
> 
> جاءت هذه المقالة فى عدد اليوم من الأهرام
> 
> إسرائيل تدعي‏:‏ مكتشف النيل يهودي‏!‏
> 
> [frame="2 80"]إثيوبيا‏:‏ أمـــل ســرور 
> 
> ...


الأبن العزيز المهندس 7 احمد ناصر
بارك الله فيك وفى اسرتك الكريمة والف مبروك فوزك بجائزة حورس 2009
النيل  فى خطر فعلاً خاصة ونحن تحت خط الفقر المائى . أتمنى أن تكون مباداراتنا فى التعاون باحترام مع دول حوض النيل الأفريقية مثمرة  .اسرائيل سبقتنا ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل بدأو بالكذب بخصوص أكتشاف منابع النيل ولما لا فهم قد حولوا تراثنا الموسيقى لتراث يهودى لمجرد أن المصريين الذين الفوه كانوا يدينون باليهودية قبل أن تكون هناك دولة اسمها إسرائيل . لى موضوع فى قاعة مصر التى فى خاطرى اسمه النيل شريان الحياة سأبحث عنه فبلا شك فيه معلومات كافية عن النيل . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> ألف مبروك أستاذى الفاضل
> 
> تمنياتى بالتوفيق الدائم
> 
> متعك الله بالصحة والسعادة


اشكرك صديقى العزيز على تهنئتك الكريمة . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> ألف ألف مبروك أستاذي الفاضل .. دمت لنا مبدعا ومعلما


بارك الله فيك يا ابو يحيي . الف مبروك لك انت فوزك بحورس 2009 . لا تتخيل وقع حواديتك علينا . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## mage

لاتخافوا على مصر فهي محروسة من الأزل والى الآبد 
محروسة يامصر المحروسة بعناية الله من يوم ما الدنيا بقت دنيا لما شاء الله 

مصر انتي حبي وعمري ودمي يا أحلى بلد في الكون 

بحبك يامصر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق


أخى الكريم جداً / الأسكندرانى :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
لا أعرف كيف أوفيك حقك من الشكر والعرفان . بارك الله فيك وفى أسرتك الكريمة . أكرر شكرى لكل أعضاء لجنة حورس ابناء مصر لعام 2009
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> لاتخافوا على مصر فهي محروسة من الأزل والى الآبد 
> محروسة يامصر المحروسة بعناية الله من يوم ما الدنيا بقت دنيا لما شاء الله 
> 
> مصر انتي حبي وعمري ودمي يا أحلى بلد في الكون 
> 
> بحبك يامصر


سعيد بوطنيتك . لكن يجب علينا أن نحسب حساب الأجيال المقبلة ونحافظ على حقوقهم . هذا هو سر خوفنا . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف مبروك أستاذنا الفاضل سيد جعيتم فوزك الجميل بالذهبية
 :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> ألف مبروك أستاذنا الفاضل سيد جعيتم فوزك الجميل بالذهبية


بارك الله فيك سيدتى الفاضلة / ام يوسف
اشكرك على تهنئتك . دمت بخير

----------


## The warrior

سلمت يمينك على هذا الموضوع الرائع سيدي الفاضل ، ويعد ضمن أفضل ماقرأت بالفترة الأخيرة والتي كثر فيها اللغط وحديث أنصاف المثقفين كما أحييك على الموضوعية والحيادية في طرحك الذي إستحق جائزة من المنتدى ويستحق كل تقدير وإمتنان وتحية . 
أكثر الله من أمثالك بيننا فبأمثالك ننهض وتقوم لنا قائمة .
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري لقلمك السديد .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> سلمت يمينك على هذا الموضوع الرائع سيدي الفاضل ، ويعد ضمن أفضل ماقرأت بالفترة الأخيرة والتي كثر فيها اللغط وحديث أنصاف المثقفين كما أحييك على الموضوعية والحيادية في طرحك الذي إستحق جائزة من المنتدى ويستحق كل تقدير وإمتنان وتحية . 
> أكثر الله من أمثالك بيننا فبأمثالك ننهض وتقوم لنا قائمة .
> تقبل تحيتي وتقديري لقلمك السديد .


[center]
[size=5][size=7]أنصاف المثقفين
[size=5]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> سلمت يمينك على هذا الموضوع الرائع سيدي الفاضل ، ويعد ضمن أفضل ماقرأت بالفترة الأخيرة والتي كثر فيها اللغط وحديث أنصاف المثقفين كما أحييك على الموضوعية والحيادية في طرحك الذي إستحق جائزة من المنتدى ويستحق كل تقدير وإمتنان وتحية . 
> أكثر الله من أمثالك بيننا فبأمثالك ننهض وتقوم لنا قائمة .
> تقبل تحيتي وتقديري لقلمك السديد .


مرحباً بك وبارك الله فيك وسعيد بأن الموضوع حاز أعجابك .
الدكتور حمال الشربينى صديق الجميع يناغشك فلا تزعل من أسلوبه فما جاء بتعليقه نسميه جر قلم للمناقشة المفيدة 
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذنا الفاضل / سيد جعيتم
أصدق دعواتى بدوام التميز تستحق و عن جدارة
وفقك الله و متعك بالصحة و العافية 
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أستاذنا الفاضل / سيد جعيتم
> أصدق دعواتى بدوام التميز تستحق و عن جدارة
> وفقك الله و متعك بالصحة و العافية 
> *


مرورك على الموضوع يا دكتورة رحمة اعتبره شرف لى . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------

